# CPU/Chipset News



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

_This is one of the two dedicated NEWS Channels that have been created after much request by many!

And I think I don't have to say anything else to it.

_*MOD EDIT:

Post all those zillions of gossips you find in the internet not in seperate threads but here. It becomes hard to manage a hell lot of news items which may or may not be true or which may not be significant enough for threads.

This thread has been stuck for a reason: To avoid clutter in tech news section.
*_ 
=====================================================================================
_*Phenom II X2 550 @ 102$
Athlon II X2 250 @ 87$*

*AMD plans *to launch two dual cores among many energy efficient CPUs and this will all take place on Tuesday June 2nd at Computex.

We managed to get the prices as Athlon II X2 250 based on Regor dual core and it works at 3.0GHz, has 1MB L2 cache per core and 65W TDP. The best of all is that it will sell for really affordable $87.

Faster of two and unlocked one is Phenom II X2 550 Black edition, based on Calisto core works at 3.1Ghz has 6MB L3 cache and 2x512KB L2 and this multiplier unlocked CPU has 80W TDP and will sell for $102.

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/13929/1/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

difference only little.
Anybody would go for the Callistro Black Edition.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^
But the X2 250 has a price cut potential, because it's Cost Of Production is much lower than the 70$ X2 7xxx series. This won't be the case with X2 550, because essentially, it's a quad-core with two cores disabled.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

And I was hoping to see the Athlon II X4 Energy Efficient 45W CPUs @ under 100$. Guess its my bad luck.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^ I don't think that will be possible. AMD will definitely sell EE processors for the same price as non-EE. Whereas INTEL sells it for a higher price.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ I don't think that will be possible. AMD will definitely sell EE processors for the same price as non-EE. Whereas INTEL sells it for a higher price.


But at what price ? Even if I get 2.1GHz 605e its fine with me.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Right now, I have no idea. BTW, see my blog and tell me about it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Nice blog. Anyway, I am interested in the Die size of the Athlon II (dual, tri and quad) CPUs. I heard L3 cache removal reduces die.

If they manufacture Athlon II Duals directly, without harvesting from quads, they can sell like hot cakes if they are priced around 50$.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Yes, but useless AMD manufactures only 2 CPUs, a quad core with L3 cahce, and one w/o and both are quad cores. They then harvest that procc and makes sooo many others!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> Yes, but useless AMD manufactures only 2 CPUs, a quad core with L3 cahce, and one w/o and both are quad cores. They then harvest that procc and makes sooo many others!


That technique works only as a supplement to main fleet of CPUs in the long run. But I guess its one of AMD's cost cutting moves and also encourage people to take the gamble and buy 790GX boards instead of cheap 780G boards.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^Yup, you got that right!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^Yup, you got that right!


But hey, its working isn't it ?

People are running behind cheap 5.5K CrossFireX OverClocking 790GX boards like no time before.

When nVidia launched the Intel Chipset 650i a few years back for the same price, people bought it, but not with the same enthusiasm as for 790GX.

I guess AMD's stratagy  of introducing cheap overclockable graphics cards which do wonder in crossfirex, and their stratagy of putting CFX at everyday Joe's reach did wonders.

There was a time for example, when Intel forced everyone to buy Original Intel Motherboards on 965G chipset for 5K since nothing else had such cheap solution into onboard graphics while dedicated GPUs cost a bomb.

Today people on a budget buy 780G mobos for 3.3K and wag their central fingers at their past lives.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

AMD has struck gold mine. That's y they said they would end up with profit BIG time from this year onwards.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> AMD has struck gold mine. That's y they said they would end up with profit BIG time from this year onwards.


I guess. But I think the Athlon II X2 250 would be more popular among OEMs than overclockers.

For 15$ (or 750 rupees) more you get 100MHz higher stock speed, an unlocked multiplier and full 6MB L3 cache.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^Here's something interesting:

*PHENOM II X2 550 AND ATHLON II X2 250*
*xtreview.com/images/phenom%20II%20X2%20550%20%283.1%20GHz%29%20and%20Athlon%20II%20X2%20250%2001.png

*For the processors athlon II X2 2xx  AMD decided to use dual core processors with new crystals with the reduced area* - the concealed core does not have simply cache in the third level. 
 Consequently, *to convert the dual core processor series athlon II X2 2xx in four cores is physically impossible*. Exception can be for the three core processors athlon II X3 4xx.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Yup because the two defective cores have their L2 cache transfered to the working cores.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^no, it's a native dual core, meaning there are chances that the processor after price cuts will come down to 60$ price.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Are you sure about them being native ? I have read several reports of them being defective quads with the cache of defective cores enabled.

If it indeed is native, its that much better. Hopefully we can see Athlon II X4 CPUs also with 4MB L2 cache.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Gosh, look at this:
*
Core i7 i920 to be discontinued*

Prepare to bid farewell to the $400 Core i7 upgrade dream. Chip major Intel is reportedly planning to discontinue some of the relatively affordable Core i7 processors, including the most commercially successful model, the 920. Cannibalizing the Core i7 920 and 940, will create market headroom for the company's upcoming Core i5 "Lynnfield" processors. Internal analysis reportedly show that the high-end Lynnfield processors perform too close to the lower models of Core i7, and that could potentially affect sales of those high-end Core i5 chips. Perhaps Intel is trying to oil the segment to make the most profits. Sources at motherboard manufacturers tell that the companies are already working on adjusting their X58 product lines to cater to the future lines of Core i7 processors, which, may start with the $649 Core i7 950 and beyond.

*www.techpowerup.com/95603/Intel_to_Cannibalize_Core_i7_920__940.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INTEL doesn't want Core i7 i920 to compete with the Core i5 processors, that's why they are doing this!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Old news.

Core i7 940 also to be discontinued.

Core i5 launching at 195$. ====> This beats Phenom II X4 955.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^Earlier, only Core i7 i940 was to be discontinued, only to be replaced by the similarly priced i950 with higher speed. But if the i920 is gone, then people will be forced to buy i5 if they want i7-LIKE-Performance

*EDIT:
Core i5 review/preview

*anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3570&p=3
*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

CHEAPEST AM3 3-way crossfirex motherboard hits the shelves.
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157161

LOOK AT THE DAMN PRICE. Sh!t. We have nothing like that in India.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^don't look at newegg prices...u will get P5Q Deluxe at 5k in newegg without box, and here we get it for 12-13k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^don't look at newegg prices...u will get P5Q Deluxe at 5k in newegg without box, and here we get it for 12-13k.


without box ==> refurb. Here too we get for less price.

Anyway, 90$ @ newegg is 4500 rupees and most of the time it should easily come @ Rs. 5500 to India. I'm telling after comparing the usual CPU prices.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^where do we get without box package shipping in India for less price??


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

after looking at Anandtech article, it looks like AMD has a good chance of getting back it's market share now. A good price cut on 920 and 940 and 970FX/GX will put AMD right on top of Intel Core i5. 

PS: That new LGA1156 socket and processor looks terribly ugly


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^ INTEL is going bad in public's mind, they are discontinuing Core i7 i920. aka no i7 for below 562$!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

They had minimal competition for two years and now that AMD is back with Phenom II, they are in a confused state.

But yet, They fear that if i7 920 and 940 are availble, nobody will buy i5. People will either go for i7 or Phenom II.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Actually AMD's not as safe as it looks. Intel can add lot more price cuts to i5 than Phenom II. Because i5 is sized similar to Core2 Duo CPUs while Phenom II is sized similar to Core i7 CPUs.

Unless they own silicon mines and have a patented high yeild process for ultra-purification of silicon not found anywhere else, AMD is set to make lot less profits than Intel.


----------



## afonofa (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Maybe the Intel/AMD and Nvidia/Ati threads should not exist, because after every news there are going to be many comments and even without news there are going to be many comments. 

So very soon these two threads will become difficult to keep track off and then those who are not able to check them regularly will most likely miss out on interesting/important news. 

I think the old system of different threads for each piece of news (about intel,amd,nvidia) was better. Old news threads can be moved to a trash section as and when they become obsolete.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Make up ur mind, once there were complaints to my threads for interesting enws and how it cramped up technology section. Now when that's resolved, this!

*AMD Launches Six-Core Istanbul Opteron Processor*

AMD today announced availability of the world’s first six-core server processor with Direct Connect Architecture for two-, four- and eight-socket servers. Six-Core AMD Opteron processors (code-named “Istanbul”) extend AMD’s commitment to offering server customers superior value at every price point with unmatched platform flexibility.



Six-Core AMD Opteron processors leverage existing platform infrastructure and a low-cost, power-efficient DDR-2 memory architecture which can help lower system acquisition costs;
HPC, virtualization and database workloads can benefit from increased 4P STREAM memory bandwidth of up to 60 percent enabled by HyperTransport technology HT Assist, which helps reduce processor to processor latency and traffic;
AMD Virtualization (AMD-V) technology and the AMD-P suite of power management features are available across all performance and power bands, ensuring no-compromise choice;
The new Six-Core AMD Opteron processor has up to 34 percent more performance-per-watt over the previous generation quad-core processors in the exact same platform.

**www.techpowerup.com/95792/AMD_Launches_Six-Core_Istanbul_Opteron_Processor.html

FULL REVIEW - *techreport.com/articles.x/17005/

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Athlon II X2 250 reviewed!

*he Athlon II X2 250 by AMD is built on the new 45nm process which offers better processor and graphical performance and efficiency. The Athlon II X2 250 is also compatible with both AM2+ and the new AM3 sockets for maximum compatibility, flexibility, and performance. The Athlon series has been a very influential line and a line of processors full of firsts, thanks to AMD, and will be having their ten year anniversary in June. The Athlon line was the first to break the 1GHz point for a standard processor and the first to produce a processor for desktops to be capable of running a 64-bit operating system.

**www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/processors/741-amd-athlon-ii-x2-250*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Phenom II X2 550 B.E. reviewed*

The all new AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition processor is a dual core processor built on the AM3 Phenom architecture, but with the lower cost of a dual core processor. The AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition processor was designed to bridge the gap between increased performance and lower cost by utilizing advanced technologies and reverse compatibility, fused with the unlocked multipliers for additional performance enhancements. The AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE processor, unlike the other X2 dual cores currently offered from AMD, benefits from being built on the Dragon platform as a Phenom II AM3 die, allowing for the X2 to be utilized with DDR3 RAM on AM3 boards or be utilized on older motherboards featuring reverse compatibility. 

**www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/processors/742-amd-phenom-ii-x2-550-black-edition*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OVERCLOCKING

*www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=784&pageid=11*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Intel debuts three new Core 2 Duo procs, new SU2700 ULV chip and GS40 Express Chipset

It doesn't take an Intel-salaried futurist to see that extended battery life and thin form factors are kind of a big deal going forward, while price and performance aren't getting swept away either -- it's been basically the ongoing state of the laptop industry since time began (as Intel has so helpfully illustrated for us). What is new is that form factors and bang-for-buck is truly getting wild of late, and Intel's latest crop of chips should help keep moving things along. In the high end, Intel's Core 2 Duo processor is breaking 3GHz with the 3.06GHz T9900 in the high end, alongside the new P9700 and P8800 chips. Meanwhile, the Pentium SU2700 is a 1.3GHz ULV chip for stuffing in everybody's next low-cost thin and light, while Intel is also introducing the GS40 Express Chipset as a scaled-down, lower power alternative to the GS45, likely for similar aims. No word on price points or availability just yet.


source: Engadget.

*www.engadget.com/2009/06/02/intel-debuts-three-new-core-2-duo-procs-new-su2700-ulv-chip-and/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

hmmm..... Barcelona to Shangai to Istanbul. Hope next one is Bangalore


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

lol but mumbai would be the 1st indian city to have this honour in 2020


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Lookie here, guru3d's Athlon/Phenom II X2 review:
*www.guru3d.com/article/athlon-ii-x2-250-and-phenom-ii-x2-550-be-review/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^ all previous ones had no intel comparison.

I want benchmarks with comparisons to Intel E5200, E5400, E6300 2.0, E7400, E8400 and E8600


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

^^ all previous ones had no intel comparison.

I want benchmarks with comparisons to Intel E5400, E6300 2.0, E7400, E8400 and E8600


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

*Intel Announces New SU2700 CPU, GS40 Chipset*

*Intel announces new CULV chip with matching mobile chipset.*

The past year has been one of the netbook, partially made possible with the Intel Atom processor. While netbooks were modestly powered, they were top notch when it came to portability and battery life. But for the consumer who wants a little more power (and style), Intel’s consumer ultra low voltage processors are here.

Intel announced several new chips at Computex today, one being the 1.3 GHz SU2700. The CULV chip features a thermal design power 10W, which compares favorably to the standard volt processors TDP of 25W to 35W.  Such chips are suitable for laptops 0.8- to 1-inch thick, weighing 2 to 5 pounds that are quieter and typically have longer battery life (Intel estimates over 7 hours with a 57WHr battery) at mainstream system price points. 

Intel also introduced the new GS40 chipset to go along with the new ULV chips, which features an HDMI output – which should be put to good use thanks to the added power of the Core 2 Duo that simply isn’t part of the Atom’s arsenal (at least not without a little help from the Nvidia Ion).

"With an ultra-thin laptop powered by Intel ultra-low voltage processors, consumers experience a unique balance of performance and power consumption that is incomparable in the market today – all in a slim, sleek package," said Mooly Eden, vice president and general manager of the Mobile Platforms Group at Intel. "And at mainstream price points, Intel is proud to deliver ultra thin for all."

Stay tuned for more from Computex throughout the week.

Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-culv-cpu-chipset-notebook,7938.html


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

*AMD Releases 6-Core Istanbul Ahead of Schedule*

*Istanbul is here.*

AMD’s ‘Istanbul’ Opteron CPUs are now shipping ahead of schedule. AMD claims the processor will produce 34 percent more performance than the existing "Shanghai" quad-core processor at the same power requirements.


Originally, the 45-nm Istanbul had been scheduled to ship later in the year, but AMD president and CEO Dirk Meyer said that the company decided to "pull in" the timetable.


The  six-core server processor integrates with two-, four- and eight-socket servers using AMD’s Direct Connect Architecture


AMD said that systems based on the six-core Opteron processors are expected to be available beginning this month from Cray, Dell, HP, IBM and Sun Microsystems. HE, SE and EE versions are planned for the second half of 2009.


AMD listed the following as key features of its latest Opteron:

Six true cores 
HyperTransport Technology Assist (HT Assist) 
Increased HT3 bandwidth 
AMD-P power management technologies 
AMD Virtualization (AMD-V) technology 
Same power/thermal ranges as Quad-Core AMD Opteron processors 

So, what’s next for the Opteron? Look out for 12 cores in 2010 and an even more impressive 16 cores by 2011.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-opteron-istanbul-six-core,7937.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

I think Athlon Neo Dual Core is a better bet against INTEL's SUPER EXPENSIVE CULV proccs.

The prices of the six core are between 2200-2700 $ so we won't be getting them to our desktop anytime soon! But they sure might compete against the over-priced 4 core nehalem server proccs.



> I want benchmarks with comparisons to Intel E5400, E6300 2.0, E7400, E8400 and E8600


The Phenom II X2 550 B.E. beats the E8400 3GHz hands down, in almost all benchies, and most importantly gaming!
The Athlon II X2 250 should beat the Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz.

And when it comes to price, AMD is the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

I know it's kinda offtopic question but I want know if intel using the same HSF for e5xxx, e7xxx, e8xxx series ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

what does that mean, hsf??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

heat sink fan


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Oh, well, maybe, cuz they are all the same processors. The only physical difference is the cahce size(and 10 million transistors less on E8xxx than the other C2D).


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

I think E8xxx still gets the old P4 like HSF, while E5xxx and all comes with the new HSF which is thin and looks like Hyper LE...the old one is more efficient IMO.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Yeah I wanted to know about the heat sink fan. Thanks *MetalheadGautham* for explaining this to comp@ddict.

@ *comp@ddict* - I know that @ the core they are all same procs ( or I should say almost ) but only differs in multiplier, bus speed & cache size - thanks for reinforming 

@ *j1n M@tt* - thanks buddy for confirming that. I saw intel e5xxx & e2xxx series hsf & they were same. So I was just curious to know that if all 45nm intel procs ( apart from core ix ) have the same hsf


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

Hi, how come this AM3 mobo be only 84$ [4k in math].
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392&Tpk=MA770T

DDR3, ultra durable 3 caps, extreme OC, full ATX mobo, supports PII. If it comes here, it shud sell at 5~6k rite?

and new AII and PII is almost here, with pII 550 @ 105$. OC to 4GHZ on air.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

And here is the pic of both HSF. *www.watch.impress.co.jp/akiba/hotline/20080119/image/kc2d6.jpg

btw, older p4s used slightly bigger n heavier hsf than both these.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*

For everyone who is actually interested in reading benchmark details rather that just jumping through graphs.  

Its a nice read, you ppl will like it. Follow the link

*AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE*(7700/-)   compared with  *Intel Core i7-920 Processor BX80601920*(15000/-)



> I think there's a psychological obsession that most enthusiast consumers have with certain products. I won't get the social defect of admiring the most expensive product and considering it 'the best'. Sometimes, defining that term 'best' is not as easy as pointing at numbers on a benchmark. Take for example cell phone; the most expensive model is not necessarily the best performing, and it might be overpriced because of other features that inflate the products demand. Sometimes I think that gamers make this mistake, as I often see poor advice given to first-time system builders to spend as much as possible on the processor. Why?
> 
> 
> For many, performance may be defined as a artificial score from a synthetic benchmark. But when it comes down to it, the person who can play games, browse the Web, rip music, and update their personal finances at the same speed with one processor as they could another, I begin to become wary of how we calculate performance. If the Core i7-920 could render a better frame rate, or open my programs faster, I might easily declare the AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE a subordinate CPU. Since only a few benchmarks could place the Intel processor ahead of the AMD counterparts, it seems that we must rely on other factors to define performance... such as functionality, overclock ability, and value.



*Source* : **benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=296&Itemid=63*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



dOm1naTOr said:


> Hi, how come this AM3 mobo be only 84$ [4k in math].
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392&Tpk=MA770T
> 
> DDR3, ultra durable 3 caps, extreme OC, full ATX mobo, supports PII. If it comes here, it shud sell at 5~6k rite?
> ...



don't compare the prices in newegg, if u look in the product details page, they will say its without box shipping which costs less...so no accessories.

If u compare that way intel CPUs and their mobos are more cheaper in newegg...Asus P5Q Deluxe is for 4.5k+shipping in newegg, which is around 13k here!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: INTEL/AMD NEWS Channel*



tarey_g said:


> For everyone who is actually interested in reading benchmark details rather that just jumping through graphs.
> 
> Its a nice read, you ppl will like it. Follow the link
> 
> ...



Synthetic scores and benchmark charts for games, etc are great actually. But I would advice everybody who looks at two CPU's scores to divide each of the scores by their cost. This would give you the REAL value of the product you buy.

As a rule of the thumb, always try to get the maximum VFM out of your builds, after you compare CPUs which will be future proof for your purpose.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2009)

*Unlocking AMD CPU Cores Safe Say Mobo Makers*

While browsing through motherboards at Computex, several manufacturers were quick to tell us some details about the recently released dual-core Phenom II CPUs from AMD.

*Two motherboard makers told us at the show that AMD's new processors are safe when unlocking disabled cores. In fact, one motherboard maker even told us that when you unlock the disabled cores, they run at slower frequencies than the normal cores.*

*This is of course all incorrect, and it is indeed not a safe guarantee when you unlock the disabled cores. The reason for this is that the disabled cores are turned off for a reason: they failed factory tests. Cores can fail for any number of reasons, including defects in the silicon, problems running at full frequency, or a bug introduced during manufacturing.*

Both AMD and Intel disable CPU cores for this very reason.

*When you unlock the disabled cores, they will run at full processor frequency, since you cannot run each core at different speeds. While you may see initial gains and benefits from turning a dual-core CPU into a quad-core CPU, you may introduce instability into your system. Things may corrupt, calculate incorrectly or even crash.*

_Despite what we were told, we still recommend that if you're going to unlock disabled cores, do so with caution in mind--there is always a risk that something will go wrong._

Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-phenom-athlon-cpu,8012.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2009)

^^Nice one. Comp@ddict, can you maintain an index of these news articles posts in the first post ?

I think cores are also locked because of inability to overclock properly. Thats the reason P2 550 BE Unlockers found that the 4-core version OCs much worse than the 2-core version.

And the indivudual cores are clocked at the same frequency even when saving power due to a REASON.

Here is a quote from a review of AMD Athlon II X2 250.



			
				TomsHardware said:
			
		

> All of our benchmarks were run with power-saving features enabled. AMD actually weighed in just after the entire suite had been completed to recommend against testing this way because, currently, the two cores on its Athlon II X2 are changing P-states independently. An upcoming BIOS code update will have both cores shifting P-states together. The problem with independent switching, according to AMD, is that single-threaded workloads with a tendency to hop from one core to the other will experience a slow-down due to operating system scheduling inefficiencies.
> 
> This phenomenon is best-illustrated with an example. If you have two cores and are running a Lame .mp3 encode, then one thread is idle (since the encoder is only single-threaded). Scaling that idle core back to 800 MHz while the utilized core does its work at 3 GHz helps cut back on power, reduce heat, and so on. But if Vista’s scheduler bounced Lame over to the idle core running at 800 MHz, you’d incur a significant performance impact all of the sudden. While it is common to see a single thread of Prime95 bouncing all over the place, I kept an eye on Lame and WinZip and am fairly positive these apps weren’t getting affected by this potential issue.
> 
> AMD’s implementation is the “right” way to go about optimizing for efficiency, but it’s hampered by Microsoft. Phenom II “fixed” this behavior by keeping all cores running at the same speed. If I understand AMD correctly, the upcoming BIOS will shift from Phenom- to Phenom II-like operation. With all of that said, testing with Cool’n’Quiet enabled works to AMD’s benefit when it comes time to measure power, since all of these CPUs are able to throttle down to 800 MHz while they idle.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2009)

*AMD Athlon II X2 / Phenom II X2 And Low-Power CPU Bonanza*

Source: *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-x2,2324.html



> When it rains, it pours, right? Computex is now in full swing, and every company with something substantial to announce is going to do it in Taipei, in front of as many people as possible. AMD just so happens to have a lot to talk about this year.
> The company is launching four different desktop processors (in addition to its server news). They’re all fairly well focused on areas where AMD has excelled lately: value-based performance and low-power.
> Two CPUs are 65 W versions of hardware AMD is already shipping. The Phenom II X3 705e and Phenom II X4 905e both run at 2.5 GHz and offer substantial power savings versus the other 95 W X3s and 125 W X4s currently available. We dropped these into our Maui-based HTPC for a little high-performance home theater action.
> *media.bestofmicro.com/athlon-ii-x2,D-I-213030-13.jpg*m.bestofmedia.com/i/presencepc/design/loupe.gifZoom
> ...



Keep reading for an amazing review of AMD's new offerings.

*The funny thing is that as obvious, while the Core2 architecture beats Phenom2 clock to clock on all tasks, here we see that IN GAMING EXCLUSIVELY, a Phenom2 X4 905e @ 2.5GHz BEATS a Core2Quad Q8400. *


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Whoa, and anandtech did a review where they concluded Q8300 is faster than X4 955 lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ROFL. AnandTech and TomsHardware are both getting Pro-Intel and Anti-AMD these days. Excessively so. Yeah the review I told about was by toms but in general, fact remains that both TH and AT bash AMD more than needed.


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

*www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2009/05/28/intel-to-discontinue-core-i7-920-940-cpus/1

Ha! But is it reliable?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 7, 2009)

ya it's true...Intel discontinued i7 920 and 940, and dats old story now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

Yup the discontinuation is an old story.

But Intel Promised that the i7 920 will be retained for a little more time, but in the end, i7 CPUs 920, 950 (940 gone already) and 965 will go.

The LGA-1336 will be a rich exclusive platform and also a co-platform for servers (there is also the LGA-15xx something for HIGHER THAN HIGH end servers).

Cheaper motherboards on x58 chipset will be phased out, and by the time Westmare becomes mainstream around 2011, this platform will be reserved for high end CPUs, in a way similar to AMD's FX Line.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

Yup the discontinuation is an old story.

But Intel Promised that the i7 920 will be retained for a little more time, but in the end, i7 CPUs 920, 950 (940 gone already) and 965 will go.

The LGA-1336 will be a rich exclusive platform and also a co-platform for servers (there is also the LGA-15xx something for HIGHER THAN HIGH end servers).

Cheaper motherboards on x58 chipset will be phased out, and by the time Westmare becomes mainstream around 2011, this platform will be reserved for high end CPUs, in a way similar to AMD's FX Line.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

AMD phenom 2 X2 550 is winning all the core2duo's , how WOW , if it is priced @ 5K means it is the best proccy for Core2duos


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD phenom 2 X2 550 is winning all the core2duo's , how WOW , if it is priced @ 5K means it is the best proccy for Core2duos


You sir, are wrong.

AMD Athlon II X2 250 is priced @ 5.5K - GROSSLY OVERPRICED.

AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition is priced @ 6.5K - OK-ish but not sweet enough IMO to NOT spend 1K more for 720BE.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Ya thats right , i told when it is priced @ 5K then it would be much better


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

AMD to block core unlocking by BIOS microcode udpate.

Source: *www.tomshardware.co.uk/gigabyte-motherboard-amd-phenom-cpu,news-31293.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ u mean multiplier will not be there ???


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

not the multiplier. some boards are allowing the third and fourth cores of dual core 7750 to be unlocked using a BIOS hack. With the coming BIOS update that won't be possible.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You sir, are wrong.
> 
> AMD Athlon II X2 250 is priced @ 5.5K - GROSSLY OVERPRICED.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition is priced @ 6.5K - OK-ish but not sweet enough IMO to NOT spend 1K more for 720BE.



Can we expect both prices to lower in coming days by about Rs. 500  so that they can really give the pentium dual cores run for their money??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 8, 2009)

We can expect the Athlon II X2 250 to come to about 4k not Phenom II X2.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> We can expect the Athlon II X2 250 to come to about 4k not Phenom II X2.



Thanks.
I have a feeling that Phenom II X2 will be any way phased out in coming days and that segment be covered up by higher clocked Regors (Athlon II) since Regor is cheaper to produce and the 45nm produce has matured enough to get higher yields of fully functional X4.

Also, any signs of single cores from harvested Regors coming like Athlon II X1 150??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2009)

^^I think we would find 512KB cache version Sempron II X2 and Sempron II X1 CPUs harvested from Regors.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^I think we would find 512KB cache version Sempron II X2 and Sempron II X1 CPUs harvested from Regors.



And i thought Athlon was going to become *the* sempron now.
Anyway, anybody around here overclocking those Regors?? They should make for a nice 24x7 4.0 Ghz AMD setup.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2009)

I_no said:


> And i thought Athlon was going to become *the* sempron now.
> Anyway, anybody around here overclocking those Regors?? They should make for a nice 24x7 4.0 Ghz AMD setup.


Nope. NEVER.

Athlon II X2 will still be the best offering by AMD for budget gamers from the dual core era.

And Sempron II is most likely to be sourced from Athlon II X3 and X4 CPUs which have only 512KB of L2 cache per core.

For the same reason, I think Athlon II X3 makes a not-so-good buy along with Phenom II X3.

Triple Core CPUs were always a temporary solution. No app is optimized for triple core but not quad core. But you do have dual optimized apps which are not optimized for more cores.

So I advice you to buy one of these:


AMD Sempron II - low budget
AMD Sempron II X2 - value
AMD Athlon II X2 - budget gaming
AMD Phenom II X2 - performance gaming
AMD Athlon II X4 - mainstream value (my favourite)
AMD Phenom II X4 - overall performance

And avoid these:


AMD Athlon and Sempron series classic CPUs (excluding 4050e)
AMD Phenom first generation CPUs
AMD Athlon II X3
AMD Phenom II X3 NON black edition
 About 720 Black Edition: if you already have one its fine. It beats E8000 series CPUs in almost ALL benchmarks 

But the choice is still yours.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

can u guys plz post some reviews which shows A II 250 vs E7500 and P II 550BE vs E8400?


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/review/171-amd-phenomx2-athlonx2/
*www.guru3d.com/article/athlon-ii-x2-250-and-phenom-ii-x2-550-be-review/


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 11, 2009)

does the Phenom black editions come with new heatpipe based HSF?? or only PII 955 comes with the new HSF?? can someone who hav BEs plz post pics of HSF??


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll post soon.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

BTW, AMD CPU market share jumped up by 5% last quarter. A direct cut from Intel though intel has hold on netbook market. 

Now that 550 and 250 are out, I hope they will add another 8% of share and hold 30% share. This totally seems likely given the poor releases from Intel.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> BTW, AMD CPU market share jumped up by 5% last quarter. A direct cut from Intel though intel has hold on netbook market.
> 
> Now that 550 and 250 are out, I hope they will add another 8% of share and hold 30% share. This totally seems likely given the poor releases from Intel.


But remember, Intel's 32nm Clarkdale (2 cores, 4 threads, on-die GPU, 4MB L3 cache, 73W TDP) is set to launch by the end of this year replacing the PDC E6300 @ 84$ according to rumors. I don't think Intel will let AMD enjoy for that long.

And AMD has next to NOTHING to combat intel in mobile CPUs.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

Mobile has always been Intel's but still this time, AMD gained market share in mobile platform too. And now they released a competitor to Intel Atom.

btw, Clarkdale is the one with integrated GPU right? Any idea when Fusion is coming out?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Mobile has always been Intel's but still this time, AMD gained market share in mobile platform too. And now they released a competitor to Intel Atom.



What competitor ? Only AMD Bobcat can compete with Atom and that won't be out till 2011.



> btw, Clarkdale is the one with integrated GPU right? Any idea when Fusion is coming out?



Fusion is coming out in 2010 ending with K10.5 Stars core.

Later AMD plans to use 32nm Bulldozer Cores (mainstream/performance - upto 100W TDP rumored) and 32nm Bobcat Cores (low end value, 1-10W TDP) by 2011.

Even that may get delayed due to funding issues and recession.

I doubt AMD can compete with Clarkdale and Arrandale (clarkdale's mobile equivalent).

BTW, you bought Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition yet ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

Am actually talking about Athlon Neo, 

1.6GHz single core with a 15W TDP
512k L2 cache, 64k L1 data and instruction caches
AMD 690T northbridge and SB600 southbridge based on the UMC 65nm process - platform total TDP is 27W (for Athlon Neo)

yes. it uses more TDP than that in netbooks but could be lot more useful for those who want little bit more. Check HP dv2z, first notebook utilizing this processor. 

I am going to get Phenom II X2 when the price goes to 4k . Have to sell 7750BE anyway


----------



## I_no (Jun 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Later AMD plans to use 32nm Bulldozer Cores (mainstream/performance - upto 100W TDP rumored) and 32nm Bobcat Cores (low end value, 1-10W TDP) by 2011.
> 
> Even that may get delayed due to funding issues and recession.
> 
> I doubt AMD can compete with Clarkdale and Arrandale (clarkdale's mobile equivalent).



If AMD can continue with the present momentum, then I don't think fusion will get delayed further. AMD, with its 3 months before schedule launch of Istanbul and pre-scheduling of magny-cours is really looking in good aggresive shape today.

And I think that clarkdale's integrated GPU is not really a threat to AMD as propus X3/X4 coupled with AMD's strong integrated GPU (on northbridge like 4200HD etc.) should be able to keep clarkdale in check. Granted, AMD's margin will be lesser than that of Intel, but we will have competition. And who knows, by the time clarkdale comes out at 32nm, AMD would have also shrunk K10 to 32nm and 28nm GPU's should be in production while clarkdale's IGP will still be on 45nm, so maybe AMD would have an edge there with maybe 5200HD IGP!!
Remember, Intel graphics suck today and AMD, today, have a very strong platform and Intel in this department will play catchup with AMD with clarkdale's IGP.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

5200HD???  dreaming kyaa? 

Anyways, what you said is true. Intel till now was not able to design a proper IGP for nothr bridge, i do doubt the capability of on-die IGP. Also, they will be charging a lot for those processors. In the age when you get a graphics card for 2k, I don't think it's a big deal.

AMD on the other hand already have a winning combination of CPU+IGP(mobo) and all that they need to do is shrink the size of 780G or 790FX and put it into processor. That should be enough to sink Clarkdale


----------



## I_no (Jun 15, 2009)

*translate.google.com.au/translate?u=*global.hkepc.com/3243&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
AMD RD890, RS880D coming with SB850 southbridge in next year, January.
IGP not updated, still 4200HD based on RV620 core as 780G with UVD 2.0 + SATA 6.0 but no USB3.0


----------



## amitash (Jun 18, 2009)

so far in the mobile market intel are dominating..as for low end desktops amd are ahead and in the mid-range market there is real competetion between both the giants...will be interesting to see what the new chipsets from intel (core i5) can do...as for the high end market, intel are really way ahead with the i7's...and now with some x58 mobos below 200$, the i7-920 can really take the mid-range market if its priced equal to phenom 2 configs.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys,
This is out today as Intels future plans with i7 ....... with introduction of i5 and i3. Lynfield is going to be both i7 and i5. 1156 socket is going to have both i7 and i5. 

GOOD PUBLIC HOGWASH.....BUT BUT IF U SEE THE TECHNICALITIES THE 1156 PLATFORM I7 IS COMPLETE MISNOMER TO MISLEAD PUBLIC. *WITHOUT QPI AND OTHER 9 SERIES SPECIALITY IT IS CHEATING PUBLIC. 

Anyway read here *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...oc.aspx?i=3585 

Below is the most relevant part:
*The important take away points are as follows:1) The new brand is Intel Core. There will be three derivatives: Core i7, Core i5 and Core i3.
  2) The Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad branding will eventually disappear.
  3) Pentium, Celeron and Atom will remain.
  4) Centrino will also go away and Intel's WiFi and WiMAX products will inherit the name starting in 2010. ​But what separates a Core i7 from a Core i5 and Core i3? I may have some insight. Let's start with desktop processors:
*
Intel Core i7*: *Cores*    4, *Threads*    8, *Turbo*Yes        *
Intel Core i5: **Cores*    2 or 4, *Threads*    4, *Turbo* Yes        *
Intel Core i3: **Cores*    2 or 4, *Threads*    4, *Turbo*        No   

Only the Core i7 is allowed to run in a LGA-1366 socket, however there will be LGA-1156 i7, i5 and i3CPUs . The number of memory channels and the presence of a QPI link does not determine branding. In other words, Lynnfield will be both a Core i7 and a Core i5 depending on the SKU.
The LGA-1156 Core i7s will be the 8xx series, while the LGA-1366 i7s will be the 9xx series. The i5s will be the 6xx series and the i3s will be the 5xx series.
Four cores and HT enabled with turbo mode yields you a Core i7 on the desktop. If you only have support for up to 4 threads then you've got a Core i5; take away turbo and you have a Core i3. 

(Posted also in official i7 thread, Mods delete one if necessary)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2009)

*NEW AMD PROCESSORS - HOT

*xtreview.com/images/phenom%20II%20X4%20820%20%282.8%20GHz%29%20and%20Phenom%20II%20X3%20740%20%283.0%20GHz%29%2002.gif
*


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^looks good.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/E:%5CDCIM%5C101MSDCF%5CDSC04248.JPG


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2009)

The Phenom X4 X945 is really a hot one. A 3GHZ quad core @ only 95W. Great !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 20, 2009)

Where is 940 ???


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> The Phenom X4 X945 is really a hot one. A 3GHZ quad core @ only 95W. Great !



it's 125W, not 95.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> it's 125W, not 95.



it's the *11th* one on the pic. just below 905e & above x820 - look carefully 

*phenom II X4 Deneb HDX945WFK4DGI x945 200 3.00 2M 6M C2 95*

*xtreview.com/images/phenom%20II%20X4%20820%20(2.8%20GHz)%20and%20Phenom%20II%20X3%20740%20(3.0%20GHz)%2002.gif


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

But X945 not out in india !! only 945 & 955 are 125 TDP

Any way AMD already launched a gr8 HOT OCing processor which is PHENOM 2 940 , like Intel launched Q6600 !


Any one know when is PHENOM 2 FX processor are going to launch ??8)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

Not Phenom II FX but Phenom II TWKR:

*AMD TWKR is Phenom 955 on steroids *
**www.fudzilla.com/content/view/14352/1/*
*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/June/General%20News/amd_twkrboot_1.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2009)

Good info but any idea about the speed ? I'm wondering why the speed is blurred ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

Any body here used GMA X4500hd...? Is it better then Gf7200 GS?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2009)

stand alone cards are always better than Intel IGPs....Intel IGPs will giv high scores in benchmarks but on real world tests they fail to perform in most of the rendering apps and games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

I've played Guitar Heroes 3: Legends of Rock with both the cards... Gf7200 gave 28fps. While GMA gave 39fps.

when it comes to Virtua Tennis 3, gma gave 38fps while Gf7200 gave 58-60fps.

Burnout Paradise refused to start in gma but ran on 17fps on 7200

Devil May Cry 4 gave 7200 a 25fps while gma gave 40-45fps. 

Pc Wizard gave 10 points extra to gma.

Quite confused. With the results. waiting for a expert suggestion...

j1n M@tt, when i say this. I didnot mean that you aren't expert.


----------



## frankiben123 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing.....
sales tracking software​


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I've played Guitar Heroes 3: Legends of Rock with both the cards... Gf7200 gave 28fps. While GMA gave 39fps.
> 
> when it comes to Virtua Tennis 3, gma gave 38fps while Gf7200 gave 58-60fps.
> 
> ...



Hey good observation. From the benches it seems like The gma is better than 7200GS but then again it is not fully compliant with all DX feature/Instruction set so BP did not run on GMA.

Don't pay attention to PcWizard results. The conclusion is Performance wise GMA x4500HD is better but DX Feature/Support wise 7200GS is better & who does not know 7200GS has better driver support as it's from Nvidia . So you will get more optimized drivers than intel from nvidia


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 26, 2009)

mean while X4500hd has hardware decoder for MPEG-4 Encoding and Supports Dx 10, PixelShader 4.0, OpenGl 2.1


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

AMD Readying Phenom II X4 965

*www.techpowerup.com/97909/AMD_Readying_Phenom_II_X4_965.html

Following its roadmap, AMD is continuing with new processor releases based on the Deneb core with increases in the multiplier. The Phenom II X4 965 comes with a clock speed of 3.40 GHz, and an FSB multiplier of 17.0x, giving it a 200 MHz increase over the 955 Black Edition. It is not known if 965 comes in a Black Edition branding, one which could determine its pricing. If launched as a Black Edition (version with unlocked bus multiplier), It could either be priced above the 955, or could displace it and position itself at US $249.99. Without the BE branding it could be priced slightly lower. The new chip will be based on the AM3 package, supporting DDR3 1333 MHz and DDR2 1066 MHz. It comes at a time when AMD is releasing the RS880-based AMD 785G chipset. AMD will dispatch samples of the Phenom II X4 965 starting next week.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ ALSO there in

*www.tweaktown.com/news/12640/phenom_ii_x4_965_coming_soon/

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/AMD-Phenom_full.jpg

Amazing, AMD changed the revision to C2 and I bet AMD will come up with X4 975 3.5GHz B.E. too for 140W TDP.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

hope AMD does to Intel what it did to nVidia (with ATI). Bombard with new releases at every price point.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> mean while X4500hd has hardware decoder for MPEG-4 Encoding and Supports Dx 10, PixelShader 4.0, OpenGl 2.1



This discussion is going offtopic but I'll reply here anyway ( anyone please don't mind ) :

i told 7200GS better ( feature wise ) coz it's 100% compliant with DX9C but

x4500HD though it supports DX 10 but I think it's just pseudo only ( tell me if I am correct ) coz for example GMA X3100 supports Dx9C but many game won't run on them. That's why Burnout paradise refused to run on X4500HD.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ I guess u r right. Although it does hav DX10 support, (laughs) which game do u expect will run at full settings even at DX9?(Except 2004 and older ones).

BTW, here's something good:

*xtreview.com/images/AMD%20phenom%20x4%20965.gif


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

3.4GHz and BE!!!! Wonder if it would go beyond 3.8GHz?? It's BE capability may be just like 7750BE's.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

Intel's 32nm Clarkdale CPUs moved up to Q4, a full year ahead of AMD?

*www.dailytech.com/Intel+Replaces+Havendale+and+Auburndale+With+32nm+Die+Shrinks/article14225.htm

Intel's P1268 32nm development process is progressing better than expected. It is doing so well, in fact, that they are cancelling Havendale and Auburndale, the 45nm mainstream value versions of Nehalem. These were supposed to be the first mass produced chips with on die integrated graphics and an integrated memory controller.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

I've a boubt. But don't laugh at me...

Which will be faster proccy when running on a program that takes use of 4 cores..

Core 2 quad Q6600 or Core 2 quad Q8200 or Core 2 Duo 8400.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

Core 2 quad Q6600 and Core 2 quad Q8200 should be neck-to-neck. Q6600 has cache advantage and Q8200 has FSB advantage.

i think finally, it should be Q6600.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

Doubt relating chipsets,


Which chipset will be better? P45 or G45?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

I think G45 = P45+x4500


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

how many games are there now that will take advantage of 4 cores. I've read some where that all Unreal Engine games take use of all the cores in a processor. Is it true?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2009)

General Question- How's AMD doing these days? I'm asking this because I bought a AMD processor just 2 days back. Is there any chance AMD might come back with something like Athlon64 back in 2003? Fusion?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2009)

> how many games are there now that will take advantage of 4 cores. I've read some where that all Unreal Engine games take use of all the cores in a processor. Is it true?


Nowadays, the number is rising.

But u need a gfx card to compliment ur Core 2 Quad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

^ Saving moeny like any thing to get a decent gfx card...

Saved money till now - 6850rs..

Goal - 12000rs

to buy gtx260 or hd4870.

Wish me all the best.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

^^All the best and may someone shower you with money


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

^ thanks babai, is there any signs of price cuts in near future?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> General Question- How's AMD doing these days? I'm asking this because I bought a AMD processor just 2 days back. Is there any chance AMD might come back with something like Athlon64 back in 2003? Fusion?



This quarter AMD took some 6% off Intel's market share and right now, they are on a roll, especially with Phenom II X4 series. With P2 X2 550 and Athlon 2 X2 250 on heavy sale right now, they are going to have another rocking quarter. 

Till Intel releases Core i5, AMD will keep on eating up Intel's market share.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow a nice thread (I've been offline for a month so catching up). Could someone tell me if phenom 2 720be has that same awesome heatsink like the one on Phenom 2 940 BE?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> This quarter AMD took some 6% off Intel's market share and right now, they are on a roll, especially with Phenom II X4 series. With P2 X2 550 and Athlon 2 X2 250 on heavy sale right now, they are going to have another rocking quarter.
> 
> Till Intel releases Core i5, AMD will keep on eating up Intel's market share.



I heard that AMD has been facing losses. How's the scene now?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

They will be back into profits this year. luckily, recession hasn't effected much for them and they released Phenom II at the right time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ Saving moeny like any thing to get a decent gfx card...
> 
> Saved money till now - 6850rs..
> 
> ...



Put Goal to Rs. 13,000

And don't buy any of these. Buy HD5850(shud be around 10k) when it launches in October, precisely on the 22nd.

LOL, my b'day is on Oct 23rd, and Win7 will launch on 22nd.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Put Goal to Rs. 13,000
> 
> And don't buy any of these. Buy HD5850(shud be around 10k) when it launches in October, precisely on the 22nd.
> 
> LOL, my b'day is on Oct 23rd, and Win7 will launch on 22nd.



DirectX 11 is just around the corner...and so are some new graphics cards.

ATi Radeon HD 5850:
QUOTE 
GPU: RV870
Fabrication Process: 40nm
Graphics Clock: 800 MHz
Memory Clock: 	1200 MHz / 4800 MHz effective
Memory Interface: 	512-bit
Memory Size: 1024 MB
Memory Type: GDDR3
RAMDACs: 800 MHz
Stream Processors: 1200
HDCP Support: Yes
HDMI Support: Yes
Connectors: 2 x dual-link DVI-I 1 x S-Video Out 1 x HDMI
Bus Technology: 	PCI Express 2.0
Form Factor: 	Single Slot Design
Power Connectors: 	2 x 6-pin

ATi Radeon HD 5870:
QUOTE 
GPU: RV870
Fabrication Process: 40nm
Graphics Clock: 1100 MHz
Memory Clock: 1750 MHz / 7000 MHz effective
Memory Interface: 1024-bit
Memory Size: 2048MB
Memory Type: GDDR5
RAMDACs: 800 MHz
Stream Processors: 1200
HDCP Support: Yes
HDMI Support: Yes
Connectors: 2 x dual-link DVI-I 1 x S-Video Out 1 x HDMI
Bus Technology:	PCI Express 2.0
Form Factor: 	Dual Slot Design
Power Connectors: 	2 x 6-pin

Catalyst 10 is for HD58XX series - Also will be expecting 15K above for HD5850 

Release date - January - March 2010 expected


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> They will be back into profits this year. luckily, recession hasn't effected much for them and they released Phenom II at the right time.


Means AMD isn't going anywhere I'm releived.
When is Fusion coming?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

Will the new 5800 series card work on my current motherboard?
Will they support DirectX 11?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Will the new 5800 series card work on my current motherboard?
> Will they support DirectX 11?



Ya sure no probs - BTW check ur Benchmarks on the AMD overdrive !! 

What is the temperature of ur processor !!Idle & Load ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya sure no probs - BTW check ur Benchmarks on the AMD overdrive !!


Yes, I'll do that later.



damngoodman999 said:


> What is the temperature of ur processor !!Idle & Load ??


Idle- About 45 C.
Gaming(load) - 51-52 C . Max was 54C with FarCry 2.

Is this channel only for news or can we also discuss stuff here? Like CPU performance, temperatures and all.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

Fusion may be in 2011


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

^
Oh, that's a pretty long time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2009)

@comp@ddict, thanks.


Will definitely follow your advice.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ 



> ATi Radeon HD 5850:
> QUOTE
> GPU: RV870
> Fabrication Process: 40nm
> ...


LOL

This is it:

*HD5870*
1200 Stream Processors
40nm
1.2Billion or more transistors
64 ROPS
DX11, OpenGL 3.1, OpenCL
1/2GB GDDR5 @ 1100MHz(4400MHz)/1200MHz(4800MHz)
256-bit Memory Interface
2x6 pin power connectors


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

wow. 1200 S(c)tream processors, 1GHz memory, 1024bit wide memory, 1GHz clock. Freaking awesome.

This one definitely needs Phenom II X4 965 or core i7 to feed data


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2009)

The return of the Athlons and Phenoms . I just ordered 720BE and biostar TA790GXB mobo today with 790GX chipset. What card should I go for now, 4870 or GTX 260?? I think that 720 has enough horsepower to feed these cards with instructions..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

Go for GTX275 or HD4890 if you can shell out 14k


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG..

HD 4850 - 6.5k,

HD 4870 - 10k

HD 4890 - 12.8k

Prices have fallen a lot. HD 4850 which is equal to GF 9800+(?) is 6.5k while 9800 GTX+ is nearly 10k. Good going ATI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> OMG..
> 
> HD 4850 - 6.5k,
> 
> ...


This is because nobody will buy them once they see the power savings from 40nm GPUs.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

True. They are rapidly clearing the stock to make way for 40nm.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

^ babai,Congrats on for completing 5k posts.....

Ontopic: Why nvidia haven't started price cuts?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2009)

hellknight said:


> The return of the Athlons and Phenoms . I just ordered 720BE and biostar TA790GXB mobo today with 790GX chipset. What card should I go for now, 4870 or GTX 260?? I think that 720 has enough horsepower to feed these cards with instructions..



What's ur PSU?

If COrsair VX450W, then it's your choice among the following:

HD4870 1GB
or
HD4890 1GB

Personally, I prefer the latter.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

*www.engadget.com/2009/06/30/video-amds-phenom-ii-x4-twkr-cpu-for-extreme-overclocking-luna/

AMD's Phenom II X4 TWKR CPU for extreme overclocking lunatics

AMD has recently cooked up a little something they like to call the Phenom II X4 TWKR Black Edition, a hand-picked, limited edition processor that is designed to be overclocked "to the extreme." Currently labeled "Not for Sale," with no serial numbers and only one hundred of these bad boys in existence, just a few lucky folks have got their hands on one, so we've dug up some reviews (and previews) so you can see what the fuss is all about. According to the company, one of these guys could be pushed by 100MHz with air cooling, which doubles to about 200MHz with "extreme cooling." As far as impressions go, the reviewer at Neoseeker quickly decided that the units aren't meant to be overclocked on air only, and that dry ice isn't much better. Hot Hardware says pretty much the same thing. Though they weren't able to test with liquid nitrogen or liquid helium (the only way to get real speed) they did put a Koolance LN2 pot (and about 20lbs of dry ice) to the test for 4.73GHz. For best results, according to Tom's Hardware Guide, bench the processor at -190°C or cooler. But for the real overclocking experience you simply must check out the video of the "world renowned overclockers" K|ngp|n, chew*, and Gomeler as they run the gamut of "extreme overclocking techniques" after the break. 

*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/amd_phenom_ii_twkr_black_review/
*www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/510-amd-phenom-twkr.html
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1009/1/
*hothardware.com/Articles/AMD-Phenom-II-Black-Edition-TWKR/

Note: this is a limited edition given by AMD to extreme overclockers and is not for sale. no support from AMD if the processor goes kaput


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2009)

@comp@ddict I have cooler master extreme 500 watt. Is that sufficient? Earlier I had no problems running 4400X2 with 8800GT alpha dog on a CME 390W PSU


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

@hellknight, you are runnign a PSU which is more than sufficient to you. you can run even GTX 285 on 600w psu.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry.. it is Cooler Master 500 W extreme!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 1, 2009)

it's the same thing dude


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanx.. I hope i get nice frame rates while playing games and a boost in compiling softwares in Linux.. 

#include <offtopic.h>
How much power will the three fans of Cooler Master HAD 922 consume (230 mm * 2, 120 mm).. i'm going to order the cabinet tomorrow.. @sunny.. would you be kind enough to tell me how much did you get that cabinet for?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

I think a fan is going to take 5 or 12 W of power. I'm not sure about this.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 2, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Thanx.. I hope i get nice frame rates while playing games and a boost in compiling softwares in Linux..
> 
> #include <offtopic.h>
> How much power will the three fans of Cooler Master HAD 922 consume (230 mm * 2, 120 mm).. i'm going to order the cabinet tomorrow.. @sunny.. would you be kind enough to tell me how much did you get that cabinet for?



If u r running with CM 500 watts for HD 4870 or GTX260 & above with HAF922 there will be big problem !!

Get Corsair VX550 / GL650A / Antec650EA


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude. Get a Corsair VX450 or VX550 ASAP. I fear ur rig might just burn.

*PHENOM II X42 BLACK EDITION UNDER HELIUM*
The default frequency of this processor is equal to 2.0 GHz, it exactly explains the number 42 in the name. Number 4 speaks about a quantity of core, while 2 - about the clock frequency. According to some data, the overclocking potential of TWKR processor on 100 MHz is above average phenom II X4 955 Black edition with the use of air cooling, and 200 MHz above with the use of extreme cooling.

*xtreview.com/images/phenom%20II%20X42%20black%20edition%2003.png

**xtreview.com/addcomment-id-9332-view-phenom-II-X42-black-edition-under-helium.html*


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

eVGA releases its micro atx x58 boards...and boy it looks so cool:

*www.evga.com/articles/00487/


----------



## hellknight (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn... I need to swap the SMPS now.. I hope that the dealer agrees to swap...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

Some Initial Thoughts on Propus, AMD's Quad-core Athlon

source: *pcper.com/article.php?aid=737

It appears as though we will not see the new Athlon II X3 and X4 products until later this Summer.  My guess would be a late July/early August launch so as to get some momentum in the back to school crowd.  Considering how the Athlon II X2 has performed, I am looking forward to the release of the other members of the Athlon II family.  While they will not beat the Core 2 Quads at the same clockspeed, my guess is that they certainly will beat what Intel has at those specific price points. 

my take: after reading the article, I have a strong feeling that AMD is getting ready a quad-core for the masses, most probably as cheap as 4k INR.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2009)

^ new technology at affordable prices are always welcome..

Same goes with the software too but why there are not understanding it. Milestone Understood that and dropped many big titles rates. I'm damn sure that GTA IV has been sold quite extensively in india due to the price Drop. i think every one should learn form that. paying 1000rs for OS to the company is no way inferior to paying 200rs for a pirate dealer. When will all the distributes listen to this..!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

AMD RS880 IGP 15 Percent Faster

link: *www.nordichardware.com/news,9593.html

AMD's next generation chipset with integrated graphics is code-named RS880. Compared to previous integrated solutions from AMD the new Radeon HD 4200 chipset will be a great leap forward, with up to 15% better performance compared to the solutions of today. It sports DX10.1 and tweaked clock frequencies, which puts the HD 4200 on the same level of performance, in 3DMark06, as GeForce 6800GT or ATI X800XL, I.e. 1,800 points.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2009)

If Athlon II comes for about 5-7k, it will be wonderful!

And then a RS880 IGP sounds good, to wait for DX11 hardware to be cheap.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

??? You meant Athlon II X4?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

It is going to be available inside 6k (atleast after 2-3 weeks from Release date). no L3 cache, reduced die size. It all shows that AMD is getting a quad core for the masses.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> It is going to be available inside 6k (atleast after 2-3 weeks from Release date). no L3 cache, reduced die size. It all shows that AMD is getting a quad core for the masses.


I truly hope you are right. I really have my eyes set on the Quad Core 45w CPUs from AMD now. That and 785G would make a perfect OpenCL, OpenGL 3.2, OpenAL, DirectX 11 capable energy efficient system for the masses.

I mean the pricing of Athlon II Regor is discouraging but maybe its because of 1MB L2 per core increasing production costs.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

yes. I am pretty sure about this. Anything above 6k and it will be a failure.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like Intel is having over-confidence

Intel recently detailed its strategy with the Core brand, and its various brand-modifiers (namely i3, i5, i7, and i9). The move to give some LGA-1156 processors the Core i7 modifier, based on the performance level they offer, particularly sparked off several debates about if the move actually benefits the consumers as much as it does to Intel. Back then, Intel did not divulge much about a number scheme that characterizes LGA-1156 Core i7 processors from their LGA-1366 counterparts. Fresh information suggests that Intel may have one such number-scheme in place that will demystify its lineup.

The LGA-1156 socket lineup will be spearheaded by quad-core desktop chips that will start selling from September 8, tentatively. These consist of a 2.66 GHz part, a 2.80 GHz part, and another 2.93 GHz one. Sources revealed much earlier that these could be priced US $194, $284, and $562, respectively. Among these three, the 2.66 GHz part lacks HyperThreading technology in its feature-set, and hence, will be placed in the Core i5 series. To further clarify the lineup, the following model numbers have been suggested:

    * Core i7 870 - 2.93 GHz, LGA-1156, 8 MB L3 cache, HTT
    * Core i7 860 - 2.80 GHz, LGA-1156, 8 MB L3 cache, HTT
    * Core i5 750 - 2.66 GHz, LGA-1156, 8 MB L3 cache, HTT not available

Notice the Core i5 part to get the 700-series model number scheme, while the others, the 800-series. Currently the SKUs did not intrude into the Core i7 900 series, where Intel's Bloomfield-based LGA-1366 socket processors are positioned.

All three models listed above have rated TDP at 95W. Intel is also planning low-power versions of these chips. The Core i7 860S will be clocked at 2.53 GHz (while retaining the feature-set of Core i7 800 series), and a certain model clocked at 2.40 GHz. Both these chips have slightly lower TDPs at 82W. There is no official word from Intel on these details.

core i5 starting price for retailers to be at 194$. This means that it will be lot lot costlier than Phenom II range starting price. This could easily spell disaster if AMD cuts price even by 25$!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

Intel Corporation today reported second-quarter revenue of $8.0 billion. Excluding the effects of the European Commission fine, the company had non-GAAP operating income of $1.4 billion, net income of $1.0 billion and EPS of 18 cents. On a GAAP-basis, the company reported an operating loss of $12 million, a net loss of $398 million and a loss per share of 7 cents.
"Intel's second-quarter results reflect improving conditions in the PC market segment with our strongest first- to second-quarter growth since 1988 and a clear expectation for a seasonally stronger second half," said Paul Otellini, Intel president and CEO. "Intel's strategy of investing in new technologies and innovative products, combined with ongoing focus on operating efficiencies, continues to yield benefits that are evident in our strengthening financial performance."
To read the complete earnings release, click here.


----------



## amitash (Jul 15, 2009)

core i5 at nearly 200$? what are they thinking? do they want AMD to come up?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

that's price for SKUs and the market price should be more than 200$. And I am suspecting entry level price of atleast 12k for core i5 in India.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

will core i5 has 6 cores?

learned from core i7 which has seven cores.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL Core i7 has 4 cores^^^^

**www.fudzilla.com/content/view/14615/1/1/1/*
*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMD_905e705e/amd_905e_uv_cpuz.gif
WOW look at this. AMD's EE X4 !!!

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMD_905e705e/amd_905e_power.gif


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

damn, i didn't know that.

Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking at the way things are going, AMD seems to have a solid position here. With Phenom II and Athlon II rocking, they are going to take the lead now in innovation.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Looking at the way things are going, AMD seems to have a solid position here. With Phenom II and Athlon II rocking, they are going to take the lead now in innovation.


Don't know about Athlon II but I'm using Phenom II and it's seriously rocking! Well, hope AMD kicks Intel in their ar$e.


----------



## amitash (Jul 16, 2009)

@comp@ddict's post: Whats interesting here is that the P2's 100% load power consumption is the same or above that of the i7's...interesting.



> will core i5 has 6 cores?
> 
> learned from core i7 which has seven cores.



lol, i5 has 4 cores and 4 threads, i7 has 4 cores and 8 threads, the 8 threads appear virtually as 8 cores in the OS, so there is a misconception that the i7 has 8 cores..



> Looking at the way things are going, AMD seems to have a solid position here. With Phenom II and Athlon II rocking, they are going to take the lead now in innovation.



I dont think the "lead" is coming any time soon...because:

1.intel have 77% of the marketshare and AMD have 23%...for amd to go past intel, its going to take a long long time...mainly because, after the core i5's and i8's come out, intel will dominate the higher mid and high end circuits, and already intel dominate the laptops and portables section...

2.The pricing of the core i5 is actually justified...it is meant as a direct competetion to the phenom 2 955 using ddr3 memory (and lets face it, p2 955 performs much better with ddr3 than ddr2, and its improving fast, and in other countries the price difference between ddr2 and ddr3 is negligible)...asuming the core i5 will be around 12-13k here, the p2 is also around 13k here.....And as the core i5 is supposed to perform equal/better than p2, it all depends on motherboard pricing...if the p55 mobos can be kept at 150-180$ range, then i feel intel will easily take back more of amd's market share.

3.Lastly, i sincerely doubt AMD's making enough profit...They got some of the market share from intel and nvidia mainly because of their extremely low pricing compared to the others...but is it too low? are they making enough profit to actually spend more on innovating new technology? or is it just a survival tactic? whatever it is, it doesnt look like they are truly going to equal or better intels money and might any time soon.

As for the gfx card market, here again nvidia seems to be winning...their market share went up 3% whereas amd's slid down 3%...Mainly because nvidia have slightly faster cards at slightly higher prices....newegg says, you can buy an hd4890 for as low as 199$...but you can also buy a gtx275 for as low as 215-219$....it all comes down to: "would you pay 15$'s more for a card?" the answer to that will be yes in most cases, as consumers dont mind paying abit more when they buy a new config.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2009)

In performance front Intel is still the winner with their core i7 series..........

But AMD is slowly grasping the market of upto 5-8K procs  for eg. Phenom II X2 550 performs neck to neck with e8400 @ only 5K 

Even AMD Phemom II even the 955BE can hardly beat a QX9770 

So phenom is still competing with intel 9xxx series.

The only thing AMD is selling now hot cake is their their pricing & they haven't moved to a newer socket design unlike intel


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

@amitash, 

1) by lead I meant leading in technology the way they did till Intel came out with core 2. With the rise in sales and market share, they will soon be in profit. I still remember thatn about 2yrs ago when AMD bought ATI, I said that 2010 will be the year that the merger will work and many said that AMD will struggle for few years due to lack of heavy funding in R&D. Now, it just takes a year or two for AMD to start showing the way in uP technology. Overtaking Intel in marketshare is not going to happen anytime soon.

2) Maybe core i5 was released to compete with X4 955 but look at the price of X4 940. If AMD slashed the price of X4 940 further, will you buy core i5? Do note that core i5 will be lot slower than core i7 when it comes to gaming and video rendering, which means the least priced core i5 is actually a competitor to X4 940. Also, AMD is getting ready more Phenom II X4 processors and also Athlon II X4 processors. I hope they do to Intel what they did to Nvidia with HD4xxx cards (choke them with regular new releases)

3) AMD has always been aggressive with pricing. Intel and Nvidia spends a lot on advertising and AMD does very little advertising when compared to the other two. In the end, there isnt' much that AMD is losing. We need to thank them for the current low pricing of GPUs and CPUs. 

4) Yes. Nvidia gained a bit of market share. But if you look at the 40nm roadmap, I do think AMD/ATI has an edge here. Having partnership in Global Foundries, they won't face the issues with getting out newer 40nm cards and that is one reason why they brought out HD4770 so early. Nvidia may have increased their market share but they won't be able to make the gains the same way that they did during their 8xxx card time. They have to be aggressive with pricing all the time and if by any chance they get a bad architecture, they will be doomed.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

Intel records loss for last quarter (and they are blaming EU's antitrust fine for that)

With the charge, Intel reported a loss of $398 million on revenue of $8 billion. Revenue fell $1.4 billion from a year ago, when Intel reported a profit of $1.6 billion on revenue of $9.4 billion. Revenue also increased sequentially, up $879 million.

*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2350233,00.asp

Looks like the recession and netbooks have hit them hard.


----------



## amitash (Jul 16, 2009)

Recession has hit everyone hard....looks like a lean year for computers...and anyway, we have to wait for the release and benchmarks of the core i5 series


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 16, 2009)

@ amitash

Intel Always holds the Hand in INDIAN MARKET because they give more profit for the dealer where AMD started with Low margin for dealers - this is ONE big reason y AMD is downfall in INDIA 

U should know that Newegg had sold 1000 quad core phenom 2 CPUs in 25 days  - In America many of them gets AMD because the of the love remained with ATHLON processors - the glory days where pentium 4 got HIT 

But before 6 years back INTEL was tend be the MONOPOLY in processor market , Intel never competes with AMD , but AMD aim was to overcome pentium its done successfully then AMD athlon was sold rapidly - then Intel regained their market with Never go down At any cause so they made EXTREME processors which AMD never comes close to it @ time of 2007 , But AMD is struggling to capture the top of the table which Intel will not give its part .

So always Intel is top on the performance list thats no doubt abt it in the future to ...

Budget + performance are now AMD's big weapon ! if INTEL reduces the price then AMD is out !


----------



## amitash (Jul 17, 2009)

^exactly my point...if the core i5's can be the same price as the p2's and perform better, its doom for amd


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2009)

Check this out :

gigabyte p55 lineup ( core i5 ) mobos  Be sure you are on a high speed line on pc. Those images are really heavy 

*www.tomshardware.com/gallery/gigabyte-p55-lineup,0101-216788-0----jpg-.html


Now here is the news flash 



> At this year's Computex, behind closed doors, Gigabyte shared with us plans for its upcoming P55-based motherboard lineup. Not surprisingly, the company's strategy looks a lot like the approach it took with P45 and then X58: using as common a PCB as possible, design motherboards that, from the top down, slowly shed features as they drop in price, but never sacrifice core functionality.
> 
> 
> This is an approach that has helped Gigabyte see quite a bit of success in the past several generations of product design, and one that I've pointed out to other vendors when they've asked my opinion on what Gigabyte was doing right.
> ...



*www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/513-p55-ud6-p55-ud4p-gigabyte.html

So Sata 3.0 will not be available on P55 chipset unlike x58 which will sport sata 3.0.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 17, 2009)

*AMD CPU Under-Volting*

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/14694/1/1/1/
*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMDuv/amd_550_uv_cpuz.gif

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMDuv/amd_705e_uv_cpuz.gif

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMDuv/amd_720_uv_cpuz.gif

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMDuv/amd_955_uv_cpuz.gif
AMAZING!!!

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/July/Reviews/AMDuv/amd_905e_uv_cpuz.gif


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2009)

Toms Hardware managed to undervolt Phenom II X4 9550 B.E.  to o.96V idle &  1.152 under load. The bios V setting was 1.175V 7 it's the lowest stable volt setting for for Phenom II x4 9550B.E.

*Default*

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/5/215357/original/cpuz-AMD-Phenom-II-955-cpu-load-@1.32V.png

*Min Stable ( Idle )*

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/4/215356/original/cpuz-AMD-Phenom-II-955-cpu-idle-@0.960V.png

Min Stable ( Load )
*media.bestofmicro.com/6/6/215358/original/cpuz-AMD-Phenom-II-955-cpu-load-@1.152V.png

The Overall power consumption reduced from 216W to 179W. Impressive 

*Refer to this page for more voltage difference & testing results :*
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/undervolt-cpu-phenom,2348-4.html

For Qx9650 :

Default Voltage: 1.256 V

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/9/215361/original/cpuz-Intel-QX9650-cpu-load-@1.256V.png

Default Idle Voltage: 1.192 V

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/7/215359/original/cpuz-Intel-QX9650-cpu-idle-@1.192V.png

Optimized Peak Voltage: 1.072 V

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/8/215360/original/cpuz-Intel-QX9650-cpu-load-@1.072V.png

Optimized Idle Voltage: 1.008 V (BIOS Configured)

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/W/215384/original/cpuz-Intel-QX9650-cpu-idle-@1.008V.png

Refer to this page for more info . The overall power consumption reduced from 185W to 148W 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/undervolt-cpu-phenom,2348-5.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I wonder if I reduce the voltage of the Athlon II X4 630(2.8GHz) which has a TDP of 65W to get 45W.


----------



## amitash (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, on stock speeds i an undervolt my i7-920 to 1.01v idle and 1.15v load.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

AMD Preps First AM3-based Sempron Processors

AMD is preparing its first set of Sempron processors based on the DDR3 supportive AM3 package. The first one, codenamed "Sargas" is a single-core chip that comes across as a single-core variant of the Athlon II X2 "Regor". It features a broad 3.6 GT/s HyperTransport 3.0 system interface, 128 KB of L1 and 1 MB of L2 cache, a dual-channel DDR2/DDR3 memory interface, an up-to-date AMD feature and instruction-set including AMD64, SSE4A, and AMD-V.

Sargas is built on Global Foundries' 45 nm SOI process, and has an operating voltage range of 0.85 ~ 1.35 V. The first SKU based on this core is the Sempron X1 140 (model: SDX140HBGQBOX). It has a clock speed of 2.70 GHz, and a bus multiplier of 13.5x. At that speed, its TDP is rated at 45W. It will be available towards the end of this week, priced around 35 Euro.

*techpowerup.com/99693/AMD_Preps_First_AM3-based_Sempron_Processors.html


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

*Intel Preparing Another Round of Price-Cuts (to be implemented this month)*

In the run-up for a new generation of processors, Intel is looking to boost sales of its existing Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad processors by introducing a round of price-cuts. According to the source, this round covers most mainstream-thru-value processors, rather than those chips based on Yorkfield-12M and Wolfdale-6M cores. It includes Core 2 Quad Q9x00 (Yorkfield-6M), Core 2 Quad Q8000 (Yorkfield-4M), Core 2 Duo E7000 (Wolfdale-3M), Pentium Dual-Core E6000, E5000 (Wolfdale-2M) and Celeron E1500 (Conroe). The cuts range between 10 and 20 percent. Notable changes include Core 2 Quad Q9400 pushed down to US $183 (on par with Q9300), from its price of $213, and Core 2 Duo E7500 down to $113 from $133 (influenced by its successor E7600). The existing prices were implemented in April, when Intel introduced a similar round of price-cuts for the market segments. The new prices will be implemented within this month. All prices in USD.

*www.donanimhaber.com/ntel_islemci_fiyatlarinda_indirime_gitti-14948.htm
*techpowerup.com/99736/Intel_Preparing_Another_Round_of_Price-Cuts.html

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/579/40ab.th.jpg


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 21, 2009)

^^nice move by Intel...they know AMD is gaining the market right now


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2009)

Yup, Nice to know that.........

If a  Core 2 Quad Q9400 is available for a mere $183 who the hell is going to buy a e8xxx series proc


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 22, 2009)

*First Intel Clarkdale Core i3 Low-Voltage Overclocking Feat Yields 4 GHz at 0.832 V*

*LOOK AT THIS!!!!!*

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-21/31a.png

Coolaler used a pre-release engineering sample of the Core i3 Clarkdale processor on a compatible platform, and achieved 4 GHz of clock speed with the vCore at 0.832 V. The frequency multiplier of the CPU was set at 25.0x, and a bus speed of 160 MHz used. Intel will be ready with these processors by the end of this year.

*www.techpowerup.com/99807/First_In...verclocking_Feat_Yields_4_GHz_at_0.832_V.html


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

AMD Releases ATI Catalyst 9.7 Driver Suite
AMD today sneaked in the latest version of its ATI Catalyst driver suite that provides support to several AMD/ATI components such as ATI Radeon series GPUs, AMD desktop chipsets, AMD FireStream GPGPU, and ATI Theater multimedia products. As revealed by the release notes document, AMD introduced several performance and feature-set changes, along with timely bug-fixes. Highlights include:

    * Crysis performance at very high quality preset increases by up to 8% on Radeon HD 4800 series
    * Lost Planet Colonies - performance increases by 7-11% when 8x Anti-Aliasing is used on the HD 4800 series products
    * Introduces support for the ATI Video converter under Windows 7 32-bit and Windows 7 64-bit
    * A newly designed Desktops & Displays Manager
    * Added support for new OpenGL extensions: EXT_provoking_vertex and EXT_vertex_array_bgra

At this point in time, Catalyst 9.7 is only available for Windows 7 and Vista. The Windows XP version will be published by AMD soon.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

AMD Intros Athlon II X2 Models 240 and 245
Nearly six weeks into the introduction of the Athlon II X2 250, AMD added two new models in the series to choose from the Athlon II X2 240 and 245 are clocked at 2.80 GHz and 2.90 GHz respectively, and occupy two lower places in the series. The 240 has a bus multiplier of 14.0x 200 MHz, while 245 is a notch higher, at 14.5x 200 MHz. The chips are based on AMD's 45 nm Regor core, which is a monolithic dual-core, with two physical cores on a die, and no L3 cache. The L2 cache per core instead, has been increased to 1 MB, which makes it 2 MB of total external cache for the chip. It uses a lavish 4.0 GT/s HyperTransport 3.0 system interface, and comes in the AM3 socket package that supports DDR2 and DDR3 memory standards. The two will be out soon and will be priced around the *US $65 mark*.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

*AMD Silently Intros 95W Phenom II X4 945*

source: *techpowerup.com/99947/AMD_Silently_Intros_95W_Phenom_II_X4_945.html

Model number: "HDX945WFK4DGI"
Speed: 3GHz
Multiplier: x15
Core: Deneb 45nm
Multiplier lock: Active
Power: 95W
Price: 225USD
L2 cache: 512KB per core
L3 cache: 6MB


----------



## amitash (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW! 4ghz nehalem at 0.8V


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

^^damn. I didn't see that voltage till you mentioned. Freaking awesome.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 23, 2009)

amitash said:


> WOW! 4ghz nehalem at 0.8V




Low Bus speed also - look @ that 25X multiplier is thinkable , 0.8 CV is really abnormal for 4ghz speed if there so - then it can be OCed much more


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *Intel Preparing Another Round of Price-Cuts (to be implemented this month)*
> 
> In the run-up for a new generation of processors, Intel is looking to boost sales of its existing Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad processors by introducing a round of price-cuts. According to the source, this round covers most mainstream-thru-value processors, rather than those chips based on Yorkfield-12M and Wolfdale-6M cores. It includes Core 2 Quad Q9x00 (Yorkfield-6M), Core 2 Quad Q8000 (Yorkfield-4M), Core 2 Duo E7000 (Wolfdale-3M), Pentium Dual-Core E6000, E5000 (Wolfdale-2M) and Celeron E1500 (Conroe). The cuts range between 10 and 20 percent. Notable changes include Core 2 Quad Q9400 pushed down to US $183 (on par with Q9300), from its price of $213, and Core 2 Duo E7500 down to $113 from $133 (influenced by its successor E7600). The existing prices were implemented in April, when Intel introduced a similar round of price-cuts for the market segments. The new prices will be implemented within this month. All prices in USD.
> 
> ...



they were reducing the budget products , i asked today for my friend he s gona buy Intel Q9550 the rate is 14800/- / then E8500 is 9300/- thats damn costly 

I heard that they gona stop production of Core2quads when the release of corei5 

till then AMD rocks


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

*AMD Celebrates Shipping its 500 Millionth x86 Processor*

*sites.amd.com/us/promo/amd40/Pages/AMD40thAnniversary.aspx

May 1, 2009, marked AMD’s 40th anniversary. Formed by Jerry Sanders and seven co-founders in 1969, AMD is a company with a rich and colorful history. AMD's 40th anniversary is a testimonial to our longevity, our employees, our customers and our unique business approach. AMD takes great pride in our role of igniting next-generation technology solutions, as well as our ability to see where customer and end-user needs are headed next and then collaborate with the industry accordingly. These values are captured in our Fusion business approach: a unique combination of integration, intimacy and impact. 

*Twitter Contest*

    * Monday, July 27 (Noon PDT) - First question announced via Twitter
    * Friday, August 7 (Noon PDT) - Entries close; (3 p.m. PDT) First dv2z winner announced

    * Monday, August 10 (Noon PDT) - Second question announced via Twitter
    * Friday, August 21 (Noon PDT) - Entries close; (3 p.m. PDT) Second dv2z winner announced

    * Monday, August 24 (Noon PDT) - Third question announced via Twitter
    * Friday, September 4 (Noon PDT) - Entries close; (3 p.m. PDT) Third dv2z winner announced

    * Monday, September 7 (Noon PDT) - Fourth question announced via Twitter
    * Friday, September 18 (Noon PDT) - Entries close; (3 p.m. PDT) Fourth dv2z winner announced


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 29, 2009)

But I'm not on twitter !!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

*Clarkdale 3.06 GHz Faces a Preview, Series Pricing Surfaces*

*techpowerup.com/100424/Clarkdale_3.06_GHz_Faces_a_Preview_Series_Pricing_Surfaces.html



from what I see in that article, core i3 is just as fast as Core 2 Duo E8400 and sometimes is faster. A bulk of the lineup is positioned in the $126~$196 range (not retail price).

I seriously don't understand this. 

Gaming: 

They will be blown off by Phenom II X2 550 which is available for $100 retail price and there is no competition to AMD's chipsets. Moreover Core i5 price is starting at 

If the processor is competing with E8400, it means that they will be competing with Phenom II X2 550 in gaming. 

AV encoding:

Phenom II X4 810 is available under $120 and 920 under $135 and there are killer combo deals with 780G motherboards. 

But in the end, Intel is going to end up with huge profits, thanks to 60% users who doesn't know that there are other CPU manufacturers in the wild.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 30, 2009)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86a.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86g.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86f.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86i.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> AMD Preps First AM3-based Sempron Processors
> 
> AMD is preparing its first set of Sempron processors based on the DDR3 supportive AM3 package. The first one, codenamed "Sargas" is a single-core chip that comes across as a single-core variant of the Athlon II X2 "Regor". It features a broad 3.6 GT/s HyperTransport 3.0 system interface, 128 KB of L1 and 1 MB of L2 cache, a dual-channel DDR2/DDR3 memory interface, an up-to-date AMD feature and instruction-set including AMD64, SSE4A, and AMD-V.
> 
> ...



I KNEW it. The next semprons come from Regors and Heka/Propus would perhaps provide the dual core semprons.



desiibond said:


> *Intel Preparing Another Round of Price-Cuts (to be implemented this month)*
> 
> In the run-up for a new generation of processors, Intel is looking to boost sales of its existing Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad processors by introducing a round of price-cuts. According to the source, this round covers most mainstream-thru-value processors, rather than those chips based on Yorkfield-12M and Wolfdale-6M cores. It includes Core 2 Quad Q9x00 (Yorkfield-6M), Core 2 Quad Q8000 (Yorkfield-4M), Core 2 Duo E7000 (Wolfdale-3M), Pentium Dual-Core E6000, E5000 (Wolfdale-2M) and Celeron E1500 (Conroe). The cuts range between 10 and 20 percent. Notable changes include Core 2 Quad Q9400 pushed down to US $183 (on par with Q9300), from its price of $213, and Core 2 Duo E7500 down to $113 from $133 (influenced by its successor E7600). The existing prices were implemented in April, when Intel introduced a similar round of price-cuts for the market segments. The new prices will be implemented within this month. All prices in USD.
> 
> ...


Awesome. This means clarkfield is comming soon.


desiibond said:


> *AMD Silently Intros 95W Phenom II X4 945*
> 
> source: *techpowerup.com/99947/AMD_Silently_Intros_95W_Phenom_II_X4_945.html
> 
> ...


Not unexpected. But pricing seems unfriendly.


amitash said:


> WOW! 4ghz nehalem at 0.8V


Its a 32nm dual core if I remember right. So the performance is kinda obvious.


comp@ddict said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86a.jpg
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-29/86g.jpg
> 
> ...


This CPU is gonna PWN AMD. AMD may have better chipsets but these CPUs have ondie GPUs and support SMT.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

^^it's not gonna pawn AMD. Look at it's performance. It's slower than E8400 in some games. And Phenom II X2 550 can easily beat entry level Core i3.

Also, for consumers it doesn't matter whether the GPU is on-die or on-mobo. what is expected is good performance and that is what 785G gives.

anyways, let's not jump into conclusions rightaway. Let the review samples come out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^it's not gonna pawn AMD. Look at it's performance. It's slower than E8400 in some games. And Phenom II X2 550 can easily beat entry level Core i3.
> 
> Also, for consumers it doesn't matter whether the GPU is on-die or on-mobo. what is expected is good performance and that is what 785G gives.
> 
> anyways, let's not jump into conclusions rightaway. Let the review samples come out.


Its intended to be priced at 84$ which means it competes with Athlon II X2 250 and not Phenom II X2 550 BE. And considering it matches C2D E8400, it should have no difficulty outmatching A2X2 250.

And it indeed matters that the GPU is on-die. This would enable manufacturing of insanely cheap P51 motherboards with barely anything on them and costing Rs. 2000. And the power saving would be HUGE and laptop market would jump instantly onto this chip. Unless AMD brings out Fusion soon, this will deal a mortal blow to AMD.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 31, 2009)

Yup, AMD still wins, especially with Propous quads at 125$

After all we care about gaming, not stupid scores of these benchmarks.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

core i3 is not available for $84. That's Pentium. Core i3 starts at $123 and that is not retail price. That's price of 1000 piece lot I believe for distributors. 

haha. P45 doesn't have any video chip onboard. Still it's priced at 5k and I do not see any real benefits of power savings on this board and G31 board gives better deal in that note than a P45 without onboard video. Don't expect Intel to go easy on pricing! 

Mortal blow?? hmm. That's interesting. With processor to be available in market for some 140$ (after retail pricing), I seriously doubt if it would be a mortal blow when a 99$ AMD dual beats it in gaming and a 125$ quad core AMD processor beats it in AV rendering. 

This certainly is bad pricing put by Intel. If they want to pull AMD crowd, they have to put some aggressive pricing.

first I seriously doubt if P51 can be available for 2k and even then, people will prefer 785G for 1k more than to gave a on-die chip that is insanely inferior in graphical capability.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup, AMD still wins, especially with Propous quads at 125$
> 
> After all we care about gaming, not stupid scores of these benchmarks.



True. Even in those, it is shown that this core i3 is competing with core2duo lineup which has become near to obsolete. In that, it gets easily beaten by AMD triple core and quad cores which are again priced in same price point.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup, AMD still wins, especially with Propous quads at 125$
> 
> After all we care about gaming, not stupid scores of these benchmarks.


Propus Quads at 125$ ? Link please. I want confirmation. I bet they could underclock the 2.3GHz 45W propus to 2GHz and bring it to 35W and make it available for laptops at a low price


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

Athlon II X4 630 is to be the fastest quad in that lineup and it's expected price is $160 and there are total of half a dozen CPUs in that lineup and hence I don't see any reason why the entry level shouldn't be priced at $125.

You want link to the story? here it is "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1149134&postcount=205"


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

*Latest 785G Motherboards Continue to Support Core Unlocking*

When it first surfaced that some triple-core and dual-core AMD Phenom series processors could make their disabled cores available under special circumstances thanks to shoddy BIOS-coding associated with the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), the anomaly quickly transformed into a potential selling-point for AMD processors, that with the right motherboard, a cheaper AMD processor could be unlocked into a significantly powerful processor for the price. Although AMD made noise calling motherboard vendors to quickly isolate and fix the issue, months on, it hasn't been fixed even with AMD's newest desktop platform based on the AMD 785G+SB710 chipset. An almost deliberate precedent, one we can't have problem with.

Chinese website Coolaler.com has learned that MSI's newest AMD 785G motherboard, the 785GM-E65, can not only unlock the two disabled cores on the Phenom II X2 550, but also provide reasonable overclocking stability for the processor. Coolaler used a retail Phenom II X2 550 on the new motherboard, and simply set the ACC feature in the BIOS setup to "auto" (which enables it from the BIOS end). The system booted with all physical cores on the processor enabled, and allowed overclocking it to 3.609 GHz (18 x 200 MHz, 1.344 V). The chip was subjected to full-load using two instances of Orthos to test its stability, to which it emerged fairly stable.


----------



## cyberabhilash (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you heard of AMD's PhenomII TWKR Processors,if not check this out


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Athlon II X4 630 is to be the fastest quad in that lineup and it's expected price is $160 and there are total of half a dozen CPUs in that lineup and hence I don't see any reason why the entry level shouldn't be priced at $125.
> 
> You want link to the story? here it is "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1149134&postcount=205"


WTF you linked to your own post


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 31, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow.. AMD is giong MAD these days.. it seems to me that all of us have a soft corner for AMD in our hearts.. anyways.. what about the new AMD Phenom II 965 or something from AMD? Any news?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 3, 2009)

*INTEL ROADMAP*
*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-08-03/1a.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

*First review of 785G:*

Here's the bottom line: the 785G is a welcome update to a highly-regarded IGP, but with no more raw power than the 780G it will replace. The 785G is essentially the 780G chipset re-introduced with a number of attractive features, and it looks even better beside AMD's value-oriented Phenom II and Athlon II processors.

Is the 785G the best IGP out there? The answer is going to depend on what the PC will be used for and whether the apps you want to run work better with a Phenom II or Core 2 processor. With this in mind, let's examine a few of the primary reasons someone would want an integrated chipset, and specific recommendations for those applications.

Read on


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

*news.softpedia.com/news/Details-on-AMD-880G-Chipset-Emerge-100049.shtml


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Wow.. AMD is giong MAD these days.. it seems to me that all of us have a soft corner for AMD in our hearts.. anyways.. what about the new AMD Phenom II 965 or something from AMD? Any news?



Phenom II X4 965 to Launch on Aug. 13

AMD's timely update to its high-end desktop processor lineup is on course for August 13. The Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (PIB model: HDZ965FBGIBOX or HDZ965FBK4DGI) is a quad-core socket AM3 processor that comes with a clock speed of 3.40 GHz, and an unlocked bus multiplier like other Black Edition series models. It is reported by Brightside of News that the NDA over the chip will be lifted on August 13, letting reviewers publish reviews. Retail availability can be expected shortly afterwards. 

According to Expreview.com, the chip was listed on Technologic, an online store, for 178.97 GBP. It gives us a glimpse of what the pricing could look like. Like its predecessors 955 BE and 940 BE, the 965 BE could start off at around US $270 or $250. At 3.40 GHz, the 965 BE will be AMD's fastest processor in terms of default clock speed. Phenom II X4 955 BE and Athlon64 X2 6400+ BE hold the 3.20 GHz spot currently.

Read on


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

785G Review roundup:

*Hexus.net:*

AMD's new 785G chipset is an updated version of the popular 780G model that debuted well over a year ago. The graphics portion of the chipset, Radeon HD 4200, has been upgraded by pulling DX10.1 and UVD2.0 features from a discrete Radeon HD 3000-series card, but the core speed, at 500MHz, remain the same. CPU support is present for the very latest AMD Socket AM3 chips, and that means the use of DDR3 modules on most boards. Keeping costs low-ish, we'll see the majority of motherboards pair up the RS785G northbridge with the SB710 RAID5-less southbridge.
The chipset makes sense if building a low-cost PC that's good for (very) casual gaming and multimedia usage. A case in point is the system setup used for evaluation, replete with a Phenom II X2 550 BE chip and 4GB of DDR3 memory. Add in a £65 785G board and you'll have decent change from £200.
AMD's 785G is an incremental upgrade from 780G and we can recommend it to readers looking for a new system that doesn't break the bank. If you can live with integrated graphics and want a no-nonsense, solid system, it's as good as any.

*Hardwarezone:*

Our quick test on the graphics and HD playback capabilities of the AMD 785G has shown a significant improvement over its predecessor. While the overall verdict on its 3D gaming performance remains a resounding nay for hardcore gamers, casual or older games should find the AMD 785G decent, especially if you pair it with a newer and more powerful processor than our example.

*pcperspective:*

    AMD is still on a roll when it comes to integrated graphics.  With NVIDIA concentrating on ION, and Intel still producing inferior integrated graphics, AMD really still stands at the top of the integrated hill.  While it is debatable if that is actually a badge of merit to some, the engineering behind such a solution is still impressive.  It cannot be denied that the integrated market is the largest single market in the PC world, and AMD has again staked its claim at having one of the best all around solutions.  Now that AMD actually has processors that are competitive with Intel, it is a further advantage for AMD. 
    The gaming performance of the 785G is “good enough” for most people.  It will play older games at higher resolutions and quality settings, but still can play more modern titles at lower resolutions and quality settings.  Casual games such as Sims 3 should have no issues with running on the 785G.  AMD’s recent driver support has been very good, and while they may not put in CrossFire profiles for the latest games until a month or two after release, we can rest assured that even newer titles will work without problem on the 785G.  If there is one area where Intel is consistently criticized for, it is compatibility with many gaming titles.  While Intel has improved that with the G4x series of integrated chipsets, the promise of care free gaming from Intel is still a ways off. 
    I found very few negatives in the testing that I was able to do, and since it is more of an evolution than revolution, the 785G has a lot of software and driver support as is.  The only real issue that I found was that we still suffer from the AHCI issues in Vista with the SB710 southbridge.  In fact, AHCI performance in all OS’s is pretty lackluster at best, and it is usually a better idea just to stick with IDE functionality.  Hopefully the upcoming SB800 that is supposed to show up early next year will fix these problems. 

*The Tech Report:*

The 785G is undoubtedly an important integrated graphics chipset, particularly as we enter the back-to-school season and anxiously await Windows 7's launch, but I'm finding it hard to muster what feels like an appropriate level of excitement. Yes, the 785G will find its way into droves of budget systems powered by Microsoft's latest operating system. And yes, enthusiasts will probably snap up a good number of boards to build home theater PCs for themselves or basic desktops for friends and family. But the 785G isn't a radically new product. The integrated Radeon HD 4200 isn't much of an upgrade over the old 3200, and it's still woefully inadequate if you want to play the latest games at reasonable resolutions and detail levels. AMD also hasn't fixed its south bridge AHCI drivers, allowing the plague of poor Vista and XP performance scaling to infect Windows 7. Really, beyond some new features for the UVD and support for Socket AM3 processors, little has changed since the 780G.

*hothardware:*

Throughout our benchmarks, the new AMD 785G chipset performed very well. Compared to other AMD chipsets, it certainly performs well considering its price point, even keeping up with the premium priced 790FX for the most part. Compared to competing chipsets in the Intel camp, the AMD 785G looks like a very good value. In the general performance tests, the 785G kept pace with the whole field, and in gaming tests, the 785G showed that its IGP was clearly superior to Intel's GMA X4500. The GeForce 9300 outperforms the 785G in some games, but not by a wide margin and the 785G was able to come out on top in Half-Life 2. 
Overall, AMD has produced one of the more flexible chipsets currently available for any platform. With the exception of top-end discrete multi-GPU gaming and serious server builds, the 785G can be configured to handle just about anything you want and you won't even need to sell your organs to afford it. With a sub-$100 debut price range, the 785G based motherboards are some of the best values around and they will be an excellent choice for nearly everyone in the market for a mainstream AMD motherboard.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

The 785G when OCed beats everything else!! Even 790GX.

*BTW, REVIEW OF Core i7 i870 2.93GHz*
*xtreview.com/images/1bench001.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench003.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench004.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench005.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench007.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench008.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench009.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench0010.PNG
*xtreview.com/images/1bench0011.PNG


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 5, 2009)

seems like new core series hav advantage in gaming like the Phenom IIs and Athlon IIs


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2009)

@compaddict.. but Tom's hardware says that there are no major gains of 785 G over 790 GX.. HD 4200 are not at par with HD 3300.. but they may run cooler I think..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

It's more like evolution of HD4770 over HD4850. It will not be faster but will have more overclocking headroom, consumes less power and dissipates less heat.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2009)

AMD does reverse GPGPU, announces OpenCL SDK for x86

AMD has announced the release of the first OpenCL SDK for x86 CPUs, and it will enable developers to target x86 processors with the kind of OpenCL code that's normally written for GPUs. In a way, this is a reverse of the normal "GPGPU" trend, in which programs that run on a CPU are modified to run in whole or in part on a GPU. 

Read On --via arstechnica


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

*Intel Responds to Phenom II X2 BE with Pentium E6500K*

With the 45 nm Phenom II AM3 architecture, AMD is able to offer two highly competitive mainstream dual-core processors: the Phenom II X2 (Callisto), and Athlon II X2 (Regor). The Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition chips not only serves as a notable sub-$100 choice for mainstream consumers, but also offers good value to overclockers with an unlocked bus multiplier, and with the right tools, the potential to unlock disabled physical cores. With its prime competitor from the blue camp being Pentium Dual-Core E5000 and E6000 series, Intel decided to up the stakes with a low-cost overclocker-friendly dual-core processor labeled Pentium Dual-Core E6500K, the company's first FSB multiplier-unlocked 45 nm dual-core chip.

Based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core, the E6500K boasts of a default clock speed of 2.93 GHz (11.0 x 266 MHz). The bus multiplier is unlocked, leaving room to play with it. Placed in the Pentium E6000 series, the chip has a FSB frequency of 1066 MHz, compared to its E5000 cousins that sport 800 MHz FSB. Aided with a 2 MB L2 cache, the E6500K is expected to go head-on against competing AMD chips. Currently available in China for RMB 1299 (converts to $190) as part of bundle with Biostar T-Series TP45E motherboard, the E6500K is expected to retail soon for US $89. Incidentally, the "K" in E6500K refers to "black" in digital imaging jargon.

Read On


-------------------------------------------

seriously speaking, a pentium dual core with unlocked multiplier and no CPU cooler for 84$??? No thanks, I would prefer X2 250 or X2 550.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally a EXTREME Intel Processor which does not cost 1000$


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 8, 2009)

wow...superb!! am sure gonna like dat  , especially the unlocked bus multiplier will be interesting for the wolfdale 2M core.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah but it won't help much, especially in gaming. I mean 

1. it doesnt have a stock cooler, u have to buy another one.
2. 4GHz isn't a practical speed for a mid-range config anywayz


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

^^true. Instead of paying 84$ for CPU and another 50$ for cooler, it's better to get Phenom II X3 for less price


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Finally a EXTREME Intel Processor which does not cost 1000$



I second that.

But as it does not come with a stock HSF but I think it's even better - Most of the OCers just ditch stock HSf & buy after market HSf which is good than stock HSf. Say a even a Hyper Tx2 ( Rs. 2K ) & OCZ vanquisher ( 1.4 K ) is better than any stock HSF.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2009)

I noe, but then the overall cost of the piece comes up to about 6.5k, making a Phenom II X3 MUCH MUCH BETTER option.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

or else a Phenom II X2 550 + OCZ vanquisher would still beat E6500K


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I noe, but then the overall cost of the piece comes up to about 6.5k, making a Phenom II X3 MUCH MUCH BETTER option.



ya you are right...but an overclocked Phenom II X3 takes x3 times the power needed for a Intel 45nm Wolfdale


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 9, 2009)

AMD Sempron 140 unlocked to Athlon II X2 440!!!

look here a translated page about it


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2009)

Souns fishy..........

on  the 1st cpu-z screenshot :

CPU Name : K10 !!! ( but it should be sempron is not it )
Spec : AMD Athlon II X2 4400e !!!

& the logo is those old logos used in old cpu-z versions & the cpu-z version is not also visible

On the other cpu-z screnshots it's clearly visible as AMD Athlon II X2 440 & the cpu-z version is also visible.

So I think he have used 2 versions of cpu-z ( one old & one latest ) for doing all this tricks

@ *comp@ddict* - e6500K @ 2.93 GHz (11.0 x 266 MHz). So it has great OC potential. The price ot the CPU $89 coupled with Hyper TX3 $ 19 makes it a sweet deal
as you can bag the whole deal under $110 which does not cost more than 5.5K.
OC the e6500K to 3.6Ghz or 3.8 & you have got a winner in your hand. So it's the best one intel users can get under 5.5K


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 10, 2009)

But won't it BE REAL VALUE FOR MONEY buying a Phenom II X2 550 B.E.?

We are talking about a dual-core unlocked-multi cahce-starved Core 2 Duo against a 6MB L3 Cache Dual Core B.E. which in 90% cases TURNS INTO A QUAD CORE!

So who wins?
AMD OFCOURSE

I need to say something to AMD>

Sell the Athlon II X2's at the price of sempron instead of locking up a core. Then INTEL will become bankrupt.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 10, 2009)

^^I don't think so, AMD hav a long way to catch up with Intel...they are now just getting up from their near extinct stage. 

Intel is a few years ahead of AMD in technology and R&D. Intel developed their Core 2 Duo and Quad architectures about 3 years back, and only recently AMD came up with their Phenom II to compete with them!!...and now the new Core i series are coming up!! So AMD hav to again find something soon to compete with them.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

It's not R&D. AMD caught up with Intel in R&D. Do remember that they were the first to bring in x86-64, dual core and also they initiated CPU+GPU (Fusion). 

AMD is killing itself by pricing it's CPUs and GPUs at dirt cheap prices. They could have sold similar amount and got lot more money had they priced their GPUs a little bit more, say a thousand or two more. Nvidia too wouldn't have lowered prices to dirt cheap level.

now, they can't price the future products at higher prices coz then existing products would eclipse new ones. 

In short, they are in a bad situation right now!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2009)

Lemme just quote another post of mine in this E6500K war:



MetalheadGautham said:


> *About the E6500K I have the following comments:*
> 
> 1. Its not even OUT yet in India. Till it comes stop speculating about prices.
> 
> ...



PS: too lazy to type again.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 11, 2009)

^^E6500K is not mean for very low budget people, it's meant for those who need a unlocked version for overclocking and not interested in buying any up coming higher priced Core i3s or Core i5s.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 11, 2009)

The Athlon II X4 quads ARE THE NEXT BIG THING. GO TO HELL INTEL.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 12, 2009)

E6500K is already making a big haul in the Chinese markets...look at this overclocking done by IT168 community, running at 5GHz+

*i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv58/johnjjx/5ghz.jpg

source 

the vCore is too high IMO and so the temps too will be high on air coolers...and the overclocking is done by increasing the multiplier without much increase in FSB clock speed (Wolfdale really hates FSB clocks greater than 300 and E6500K hav no exception in this too I think).  Anyway this is the fastest Wolfdale-2M processor from Intel...or we can say Intel unleashed the Wolfdale!!  

not so great, but justifies its price at this performance and a good entertainer for low budget overclockers.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2009)

I think 4GHz wud be possible with a 2k cooler.

But even then, a Athlon II X2 250 for 4.3k is much much better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 13, 2009)

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1037/phenom_965_overclock2.jpg

X4 965 is a GREAT OCer

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1037/phenom_965_overclock3.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1037/phenom_965_overclock4.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2009)

^^ Great OC numbers does not mean that it has Great stability.

*Phenom II X4 965B.E. max stable OC is 3.8Ghz which is only 400Mhz higher than it's stock clock speed.*

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-x4-965,2389-3.html



> Using 1.5V on Asus’ M4A79T Deluxe—already a fairly aggressive voltage setting—we were able to hit 4 GHz with the 3.4 GHz Phenom II X4 965. That setting was unstable, though, and we scaled back to 3.9 GHz. Unfortunately, crashes in a couple of our benchmarks forced us to drop back to 3.8 GHz, where we were able to complete the full suite of tests. The top result in each forthcoming chart reflects the performance improvement of adding 400 MHz to AMD’s new flagship.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

^^yes. that's the threshold for that core. It  can't go beyond that without having additinal cooling and overvolting


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, everyone's got different OCing. And the one's I posted are of a reviewer site and it's 100% stable.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup, well may be.....

OC varies from chip to chip ( that's include mobos & procs from the same series - I know )

If I'm not wrong the pic you posted is from legit review... 

Guru3d guys reached 4Ghz with 1.55 vcore which I think is too much high & they were getting cpu temp of 50C on idle which I think is too much high 

*www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x4-965-be-processor-review-test/5

but I don't know if it's stable or not coz on the next page they tested the stability with prime95 @ 3.8Ghz clock speed & around 1.375 Vcore.

*www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x4-965-be-processor-review-test/6


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

*Intel Preps Sub-$150 Core 2 Quad Q7600*

Core 2 Quad Q7600 still adopts 45nm process clocked at 2.7GHz.It has a 800MHz of FSB,13.5X of multiplier.L2 cache capacity has be scaled down to 2MB,the same as current Pentium dual-core series.

Unfortunately,this quad-core processor dontt support SSE4.It is inferred that mysterious quad-core Q7600 just target at office users.

Compared to Core Q8000 series,Q7600 has increase in clock speed.If Q7000 series officially hit stores,its price will be lower further and become an affordable quad-core processor.

Source


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2009)

I think ALthon II X4 still wins.

It has SSE4.a and plus, it will have 4MB L2 cahce(?)

Then Core 2 Quad Q7000 sucks comparitively.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *Intel Preps Sub-$150 Core 2 Quad Q7600*
> 
> Core 2 Quad Q7600 still adopts 45nm process clocked at 2.7GHz.It has a 800MHz of FSB,13.5X of multiplier.L2 cache capacity has be scaled down to 2MB,the same as current Pentium dual-core series.
> 
> ...



This will replace the Q8xxx series quads as this one is going to be great OCer IMO.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

*AMD Takes Notebook Discrete Graphics Market Share Lead*

AMD today announced that according to the latest industry data, notebook manufacturers have chosen ATI Mobility Radeon Premium graphics processors to drive more than half of today’s discrete graphics notebooks. The data for mobile discrete graphics reveals a 36.5% market share gain, and 87.27% more units sold quarter-over-quarter through the first six months of 2009. AMD now holds the “Number 1” position with an overall 53% mobile discrete market share. The incredible momentum behind ATI Mobility Radeon Premium graphics processors is a result of:

Read on


----------



## otpsurvive (Aug 19, 2009)

Came across the AMD Athlon II X2 240 today. It comes at an amazing price of $52. It is now available in India too. And surprisingly almost the same price here too. The best VFM Proc. I come across many threads asking for the cheapest config. I think this proc would feature in each one of them. Perhaps this is the end of the semprons. Although, the semprons are still the cheapest, unless someone's on an extremely shoe-string budget, I wouldn't advocate it. This proc makes much better sense and even spec wise it rocks compared to the Intel's similarly priced E5300. Here's a pamphlet quoting the differences 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2467/3838789053_f5a8960fe0_o.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

^^That's superb info. It is gonna rule the budget segment.

But that is not what I need. I want AMD to rock the high-eng enthusiast segment.


----------



## amitash (Aug 19, 2009)

^not gonna happen any time soon...maybe 2011


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

I even doubt that in 2011. They can do severe R&D only when they get out of losses. Till then, they just have to stick in there!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pentium E6500K Cracks 6GHz Mark!*

The overclocker DFORDOG from Expreview forum has successfully overclocked Intel’s Pentium E6500K processor to a whopping 6GHz, which proves its great overclocking potential once again.

With the help of liquid nitrogen, DFORDOG conducted the fest with Biostar TP45 HP motherboard, K|ngp|n F1 cooler and 2×1GB of Geil memory. The validation can be viewed here.

Snapshots
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Clarkdale IGP Detailed, Tested*

Finally, it boils down to performance. The Clarkdale IGP was pitted against Intel GMA X4500HD that's found on current Intel G45 chipset, and NVIDIA GeForce 9400 found on some high-end MCP7A-based motherboards, including the ION platform. While the superior graphics processing capabilities of the GeForce 9400 makes it almost inconsequential, the Clarkdale IGP performs almost twice as fast as GMA X4500HD overall. With HD video playback tests, the objective is to measure CPU usage. Lower the usage, the better. While the GeForce 9400 took the lead in most tests, again, the Clarkdale IGP outperformed its predecessor. It aced the Dual Stream H.264 20Mbps test with the lowest CPU usage.

Full article


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ The vcore ( 1.8V ) is too high.

But I doubt if it stays stable @ that speed & voltage. I've said this coz I' had seen that many of OCers who hits speed 5Ghz & beyond 5Ghz is not willing to show if the cpu styays stable at that speed. They could easily post a pic of prime95 or orthos or OCCT by running them for an hour atleast. That will give us some idea if it's stable or not.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

^^yes. What you said is true. I can overclock my 7750BE to 3.6-3.8GHz and take a cpuz validation but when I start a game, it will just crash. (meant OC-on-air)


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, the Athlon II X2 240 is the best, priced at Rs. 3400 only!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2009)

*ASRock And MSI Preview P55 Motherboards*



> Meet MSI's P55-GD80, the company's highest-end P55-based offering, expected to run right around $200. As with many past MSI platforms, this one sports tasteful aesthetic touches, like black and dark blue components, classy, unobstructed cooling on the voltage regulation circuitry, and an oversized anodized-looking heatpipe.


*media.bestofmicro.com/p55-deluxe-p55-gd80,P-0-221220-13.jpg



> We've actually spent some quality time with MSI's OC Dial feature, which worked well on the company's 790FX-GD70. OC Genie actually handles the overclocking process automatically by altering Bclk settings in the BIOS through a hardware-based IC. More than likely, this is something mainstream folks might be tempted to play with, but we're pretty confident that power users will choose to set their own parameters. Fortunately, two on-board Direct OC buttons facilitate 1 MHz Bclk adjustments in either direction.



Read more here: LINK


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

I've read about that. Anyway, Thanks for posting it in here


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

AMD Prepares Phenom II X3 740

AMD is updating its Phenom II X3 triple-core processor lineup with the Phenom II X3 740 (PIB model: HDZ740WFK3DGI). With a clock speed of 3.00 GHz, the X3 740 succeeds the X3 720, although a Black Edition branding is expected, it can not be confirmed right now. Based on the 45 nm Heka core, the X3 740 features a total cache of 7.5 MB (3x 512 KB L2 + 6 MB L3). It features a bus multiplier of 15.0x which could be unlocked if it indeed is a Black Edition chip. It has a rated TDP of 95W. Following its launch tentatively in late September, it could end up being priced in the $130~$150 range, like its predecessor when it first hit shelves.

source: *techpowerup.com/102798/AMD_Prepares_Phenom_II_X3_740.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet!!!!! But have u heard some propuos quads will actually be Phenom IIs disguised. Nice marketing technique.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2009)

*Intel Slips In Core 2 Quad Q9505*

Intel's newest quad-core socket LGA-775 processor, the Core 2 Quad Q9505 (s-spec: SLGYY) adds to the series of upper-mainstream Core 2 Quad processors based on the Yorkfield cores. With a clock speed of 2.83 GHz and a bus speed of 1333 MHz, it matches Core 2 Quad Q9550. The difference here is the L2 cache amount. Q9505 features 2x 3 MB of L2 cache. It supports every other feature in the series, including Intel VT support. Started selling in Japan, the Core 2 Quad Q9505 is priced at JPY 22,770 there, while it's expected to be priced at around US $210.

Source: *techpowerup.com/102860/Intel_Slips_In_Core_2_Quad_Q9505.html

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/7456/46b.th.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/728/46ad.th.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*AMD Preparing ''Thuban'' Desktop Six-Core Processor*

AMD is planning to create a desktop implementation of its Opteron "Istanbul" monolithic six-core processor. Codenamed "Thuban" (named after a star in the Draco constellation, which means Dragon in Arabic), the new processor will be based on the socket AM3 package for compatibility with existing and future desktop core logic. It features six cores, 9 MB of total cache (6 x 512 KB L2 + 6 MB L3). Thuban is aimed to make for AMD's high-end desktop processor, as the company prepares to face competition from a near-complete lineup of processors based on the Nehalem/Westmere architectures from Intel. It is expected to be the posterboy for AMD's "Leo" high-end consumer desktop platform that succeeds its current Dragon platform.

Some of the key components that make up AMD Leo platform are the upcoming AMD 890FX and 890GX chipset, companion SB800 series southbridge chips, and members of AMD's Evergreen family of DirectX 11 compliant graphics processors. On the software front, AMD will give its Fusion and Overdrive utilities some big updates. The SB800 series southbridge chips will feature native support for SATA 6 Gb/s and USB 3.0; connectivity is further enhanced by integrated Broadcom MAC Ethernet interfaces. While the Leo platform is expected to launch almost simultaneously with the 8-series chipsets, the six-core Thuban processor on the other hand comes later. It is due only in Q3 2010. Thuban will have come out an year after its enterprise implementation in the form of Opteron "Istanbul".

Source: *techpowerup.com/102903/AMD_Preparing__Thuban__Desktop_Six-Core_Processor.html

[img=*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5900/53athm.jpg]

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/6772/53bthm.jpg


----------



## otpsurvive (Sep 2, 2009)

As you all may know OCs have already breached the 7GHz mark with the Phenom IIs. The 6GHz is just playing catch-up by Intel. Here’s a video that shows breaching the 6.5GHz mark: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0JodKgZ0A&feature=channel_page


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ BTW AMD TWKR has reached 8Ghz ! 

Intel never goes 6Ghz in Quad core


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ BTW AMD TWKR has reached 8Ghz !
> Intel never goes 6Ghz in Quad core



Thats awesome news! Any good links? The TWKR was always meant to be insane!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Thats awesome news! Any good links? The TWKR was always meant to be insane!



AMD team did 6.8ghz max 

But some stupid OCing Legend from JAPAN did 7.6Ghz max stable , 8 Ghz booted but not stable enough to run the 3dmark 

But TWKR is basic engineering sample AMD officially not released any comments on TWKR  . Remember TWKR is 2Ghz processor 

OCing from 2 to 6.8ghz is world record


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG.. 8 GHZ.. that's awesome.. links please.. proud to be an AMD owner..


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD team did 6.8ghz max
> 
> But some stupid OCing Legend from JAPAN did 7.6Ghz max stable , 8 Ghz booted but not stable enough to run the 3dmark
> 
> ...



Amazing OC! AMD ruleth!


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

> *EVGA intros enthusiast four-way SLI X58 motherboard*
> 
> EVGA has pulled back the curtain on the world's first four-way GTX 285 SLI capable X58-based motherboard. Simply christened "EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI," the board supports the use of up to four single-PCB GPUs simultaneously. To accompany it, EVGA has also introduced a Classified-branded GTX 285 video card.
> 
> ...



They also broke some 3DMark WR's it seems.
Read on


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

*CPUz of Magny-Cours*



*images.tweaktown.com/news/1/3/13115_27.jpg

**www.tweaktown.com/news/13115/another_cpuz_of_magny_cours/index.html*

**valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688110*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

*AMD 8 series chipset launch date announced*

AMD 890FX, 890GX, SB850: Feb 2010 for mass production and April 2010 launch
AMD 880G,SB810: Apirl 2010 for mass production and May 2010 launch


these are to bring SATA 6 Gb/s, USB 3.0, integrated MAC, and integrated clock generator, along with several other changes.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

what's with the pic of the girls?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^just for a change 

anyways, am gonna change it soon (and that depends on how my experience is with Quick Gun Murugan movie)


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

Core i5 750 @ 2.66GHz reviewed!

*www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

^awesome update. Thanks buddy.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

now, this is trouble for AMD.

core i5 750 costs 35$ less than phenom II x4 965
has TDP of 95W (140W for PII X4 965)
Goes to whopping 4.13GHz
at stock speed either on level of beats PII X4 965.

Now, AMD can't take the core of 965 beyond 145W and that clearly means troubled days ahead for AMD.


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah man... BIG trouble for AMD. I smell a price cut in the near future...! 

When is AMD's next architecture gonna b up for grabs?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 8, 2009)

Not before Q2 2010


----------



## amitash (Sep 8, 2009)

^Thats sad, they get pwnt again...westmere is slated for Q1 2010


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 8, 2009)

*Yes, and AMD will hopefully strike back with 6-8-12 cores in Q2.


EDIT
ATHLON II X4 REVIEWED!!!!

***en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6957&pageid=5641*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

^^now, 

Q8200 is at $129
Athlon II X4 will be released at similar price point
Athlon II X4 620 is 20% faster

Now, this is where AMD may score a bit. But if by any chance Intel releases Lynnfield quad core at $150, that would mean trouble.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, But that will not make any trouble for us. We will get more good performing VFM products & benefit from all this rat race of high performing cpu's at reasonable price


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^now,
> 
> Q8200 is at $129
> Athlon II X4 will be released at similar price point
> ...


That won't happen....


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

^I agree with compy there. Intel will have the performance advantage there by a long shot. So it will price accordingly and expect its audience to buy as,"Intel achcha hai AMD se". I'm sure no one will be misled this time around.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

Is not it's kinda monopoly intel playing with it's core i7 and i5 series as there is not any other chipset for them without P55 and X58.

Sure they performs great so they cost much like amd/ati is going to do with their DX11 GPU but I think their should some IGP chipsets like amd/ati 78xG series ( intel g55, g58, g51, g53 and g65 IGP mobos - anyone ? )

Also I would like see some other chipsets from third party chipset manufacturers for AMD and intel core i5 and i7 series.

BTW, what happened with intel Larrabee ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

those other chipset should cost as time goes by. Intel is trying to make as much profit as they can. The only way Intel can cut costs and release quality low-cost chipsets is when AMD gets back to where it was in mid 2000s


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Lynnfield Core i7, i5 and P55 are 'gap filling' or 'time killing' releases from Intel until Westmere arrives 

Lynnfields hav only DMI instead of QPI, i.e. 2GB/s instead of 26GB/s, and hav only dual channel DDR3 mem controller instead of tri-channel.

so if a down-graded version looks better now, Westmere will sure be a huge difference in performance from present platforms.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

let them be gap filling or time killing, I don't care. result is that they are outperforming every single Quad core except core i7. That is enough for the buyers right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

But the Core i5 and Core i3 doesn't make sense to me. Agreed the CPU will cost about 87$ at the cheapest, but the mobo costs a Fcking 10k !!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

those are premium boards and am still waiting for release of sub 110$ gigabyte P55 boards. 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121388 : 99$
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128405: 109$
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130240: 119$
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131410: $134

and I havent' yet listed many other biostar/ecs/foxconn mobos


----------



## hellknight (Sep 10, 2009)

Yup... unless Intel or some other brand introduces a mobo around 5-6k.. core i5 is useless for common man.. Phenom II need not be afraid till then..


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ Yup, Rightly said

BTw, I think intel will release IGP mobos along with the release of core i3 which will be more value oriented cpu as compared to core i7 & i5


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

mobos around 100$ to 140$ will be good enough to squash phenom 2 in abroad countries... Keep in mind ddr3 RAM is also dirt cheap and not many people there buy am2+ boards and the good perf am3 ones are also around 100$


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Yup, Rightly said
> 
> BTw, I think intel will release IGP mobos along with the release of core i3 which will be more value oriented cpu as compared to core i7 & i5




no IGP mobos dude, IGP is integrated into the CPU of Core i3 nd COre i5(dual cores).


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for informing. By IGP I meant a mobo with Integrated graphics port using intel chipset not some chipset with integrated graphics controller as it will be built-in feature of the proc 

I just wanted to say intel may release a mobo with a DVI, VGA and even a HDMI port ( without those no one will be able to use their monitors without buying a gfx card ) when they will launch core i3 next year


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> no IGP mobos dude, IGP is integrated into the CPU of Core i3 nd COre i5(dual cores).



as far as I know, it is the PCIe 2.0 controller which is integrated into the CPU die  of Lynnfields, not the IGP


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2009)

For the Core i3, they come with a GPU on the CPU die(i mean the 32nm Dual core Core i3 and COre i5)


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

*Intel Shows Off 32-nm Westmere CPU Wafer*

*See Intel's wafer of little chips.*

*media.bestofmicro.com/,L-Z-179639-3.jpg

While we're still somewhat caught up in the P55 and Core i7 and i5 Lynnfield newness, the real treat that Intel has around the corner is in its upcoming 32-nm Westmere chips along with Clarkdale and Arrandale.

32-nm is an exciting milestone for the processor industry, and Intel was proud to boast that it was first to produce a full processor using the manufacturing process. Check out the video below for the news chock full of technical details.

Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-westmere-32nm-clarkdale-arrandale,8653.html


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^great news. I would've liked AMD to release Fusion before Intel's Westmere.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

*Intel Pentium Dual Core E6700 ready*


Intel has yet another high-value dual-core processor in the making, this one probably specific to the Chinese market again (following Pentium E6500K). While the new Pentium Dual Core E6700 does not come with an unlocked bus multiplier, it does come with its bus multiplier two notches higher, at 13.0x. With its bus speed of 266 MHz, it manages a stock clock speed of 3.46 GHz. Based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core, the chip has an L2 cache of 2 MB and FSB of 1066 MHz. Coolaler used an engineering sample achieve an overclocking feat of 5.93 GHz (456.4 MHz x 13 @ 2.016 V) on a fairly mainstream Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3L motherboard with 4.00 GB DDR2 memory (validation here). There is no information on its availability or pricing. Details on the various tests performed on the chip can be viewed at the Coolaler thread linked below.

Source: Engadget.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *Intel Pentium Dual Core E6700 ready*
> 
> 
> Intel has yet another high-value dual-core processor in the making, this one probably specific to the Chinese market again (following Pentium E6500K). While the new Pentium Dual Core E6700 does not come with an unlocked bus multiplier, it does come with its bus multiplier two notches higher, at 13.0x. With its bus speed of 266 MHz, it manages a stock clock speed of 3.46 GHz. Based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core, the chip has an L2 cache of 2 MB and FSB of 1066 MHz. Coolaler used an engineering sample achieve an overclocking feat of 5.93 GHz (456.4 MHz x 13 @ 2.016 V) on a fairly mainstream Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3L motherboard with 4.00 GB DDR2 memory (validation here). There is no information on its availability or pricing. Details on the various tests performed on the chip can be viewed at the Coolaler thread linked below.
> ...



Thanks for the info 

BTW, I think even E6500K is not selling in here - so leave alone E6700 

Untill then AMD Phenom II and Athlon II series procs FTW!


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

^Especially Athlon II X4, which beats the Q8400 and also the Q6600 @ 5.5k! FTW FTW!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

Athlon II X4 is now the peoples processor...w00t for 5.5k, nothing else comes close to it....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Athlon II X4 is now the peoples processor...w00t for 5.5k, nothing else comes close to it....


And DirectX 11, OpenCL, OpenGL 3.2, etc come with multicore optimizations. So Quad Core will become essential for gamers in the next one year. Then all those with E8600 will be crying due to lack of FPS


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

^ if its really true, Then i'm safe for the next year with my 
q6600. Dont know about my 8600gt


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^ if its really true, Then i'm safe for the next year with my
> q6600. Dont know about my 8600gt


Ofcourse you are. The only upgrade you would be doing would be to an intel Westmere Quad Core, Hexa Core or Octa Core CPU.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

> Ofcourse you are. The only upgrade you would be doing would be to an intel* Westmere Quad Core, Hexa Core or Octa Core CPU. *



Do they exist or will exist???


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

^Coming soon. Westmere = 32nm, while today we see 45nm proccys. Al' those procys will be here in the next 1-3 years. Also, the AMD Bulldozer TWELVE core CPU will arrive by then. Also, just FYI, your Q6600 is 65nm. 32nm = coolest, while 65 nm = hottest


----------



## hellknight (Sep 19, 2009)

Now i'm feeling like a jackass after getting Phenom II 720 BE.. i should've waited a little longer


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^dude. that is a good processor that you have. And I have 7750BE. had a waited two weeks, I would've got Phenom II X2


----------



## hellknight (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup.. processor hira hai hira ... it rocks when encoding videos.. a standard 1.5 hr movie to iPod Touch in just 15 mins... but i think that an extra core would've seriously helped.. does that processor.. i mean Athlon II X4 has SSE4.a??


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

^ Yup. It has SSE4A

*media.bestofmicro.com/X4-620,A-G-223288-3.png

BTW, why did not you bought Phenom II X4 810 instead of Phenom II 720.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

^Maybe coz the 810 is not BE...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2009)

CUz 720 is atually better, and unlocks to a quad core anywayz....at 2.8GHz that too...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> CUz 720 is atually better, and unlocks to a quad core anywayz....at 2.8GHz that too...


Yeah, 720BE was a good buy. Only thing which was comparable to it or was a better buy was Phenom II X2 550 since it could unlock to give double number of cores. But then you had no guarentee that both cores were fully functional. All CPUs with ONE faulty core became 720BE, and it also had the CPUs with BOTH cores intact but released due to market demand. 550BE had a very tiny chance of having both unlocked cores trouble free.


----------



## amitash (Sep 20, 2009)

core i5 750 listed as 10k in lynx-india site...gigabyte p55 ud3r at 10k too


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Maybe coz the 810 is not BE...



I also think that too 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> CUz 720 is atually better, and unlocks to a quad core anywayz....at 2.8GHz that too...



Yup, but that's only true for earlier batches. Know any one in the forum who had succesfully unlocked any Phenom II cpu's in quad core ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah, 720BE was a good buy. Only thing which was comparable to it or was a better buy was Phenom II X2 550 since it could unlock to give double number of cores. But then you had no guarentee that both cores were fully functional. All CPUs with ONE faulty core became 720BE, and it also had the CPUs with BOTH cores intact but released due to market demand. 550BE had a very tiny chance of having both unlocked cores trouble free.



Yup, But chances on unlocking cores are very limited. AMD released those unlockable cpu's only in their earlier batches to raise a market hype and who ever got to unlock those got stable enough quad cores 

But I have not seen any member in our forum who was really able to unlock those phenom II cpu's in to quads


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

*AMD Confirms Hexa-Core Thuban CPU and compatible to AM3 and AM2+ sockets*

Extrapolating from the hexa-core Opteron, Thuban is likely to be a 346mm2 chip and have a massive 904 million transistors. As a comparison, Intel’s Core i7-975 Extreme Editions have 731 million transistors on a 262mm2 die, the Core i5-750 has 774 million transistors with 296mm2 die and the Phenom  II X4 965 Black Edition 758 million transistors on a 258mm2 die.

The chip is expected to have 3MB of L2 and 6MB of L3 cache.  The company did not specific initial clock speeds but they are not expected to be as high as the quad-core parts. That’s likely due to added thermal output from the two additional cores. 

Read On


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^based on the Istanbul Architecture?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

yes. it is based on Istanbul architecture.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh great thanks! Btw, was the Istanbul/Opteron a success? Have server based CPU's had a history of porting to desktop? Has this porting been successful?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ Yes...don't u remember the Athlon64 days?


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

I do, but I was looking for some details as I am only now paying attention to CPU architecture and server CPU's being ported.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

More on *AMD Thuban CPU* 

AMD has confirmed that the company will soon launch six-core 45nm consumer level processors. 

IDF kicks off today and while Intel is was busy getting ready for the party, AMD has stepped in and snatched just a smidgen of the limelight by announcing that it is readying a hexa-core processor aimed at consumer desktops.

The chip, codenamed Thubon, is set for release sometime next year and according to Maximum PC, it will be backwards compatible with existing AM3 and AM2+ motherboards. Maximum PC cites AMD officials who Monday said that the heavily rumored Thurbon was "a done deal."

Thurbon will feature all six cores on a single 45nm die, feature an integrated DDR3 controller and is expected to have 3MB of L2 and 6MB of L3 cache. No word on branding or clock speeds as of yet but MPC reports the Phenom II X6 as a possible label.

All together now, ooooh!

*www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-six-core-thuban-45nm,8708.html


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^Good for AMD. I thougt they were gonna be kicked out by the core i5!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

*Intel announces quad-core Core i7 Extreme and Core i7 for laptops*

i7-820QM: 

Intel Smart Cache: 8MB 
Base frequency: 1.73 GHz
Turbo upto: 3.06GHz
TDP: 45W
HT enabled
DDR3 1333MHz max

i7-720QM 

Intel Smart Cache: 6MB 
Base frequency: 1.6 GHz
Turbo upto: 2.8GHz
TDP: 45W
HT enabled
DDR3 1333MHz max


Core i7 920XM extreme: 


Intel Smart Cache: 8MB 
Base frequency: 2 GHz
Turbo upto: 3.20GHz
TDP: 55W
HT enabled
DDR3 1333MHz max
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And guess what, they are as powerful as their desktop core i5, core i7 and Phenom II X4 counterparts. 

Finally, laptops get the power with which they can compete with desktops!!!


----------



## amitash (Sep 24, 2009)

^ :O as powerfull as the desktop versions?...at 45W TDP!!? now thats something...bye bye amd in the laptop segment..as if they werent dead there anyway.



> The chip, codenamed Thubon, is set for release sometime next year



At jan-feb next year, intels releasing 6 core, 12 thread 32nm westmere...rumurs are that its called the core i9 and its confirmed to be backward compatible with lga1366..and its HT so u get 12 cores..and since its 32nm, better power consumption and probably better perf...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^They are going to release only one Core i9 processor in Feb and that is Extreme edition with price tag of 999$.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

i think it will be more...maybe 1299$


----------



## amitash (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that confirmed?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 25, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^ :O as powerfull as the desktop versions?...at 45W TDP!!? now thats something...bye bye amd in the laptop segment..as if they werent dead there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> At jan-feb next year, intels releasing 6 core, 12 thread 32nm westmere...rumurs are that its called the core i9 and its confirmed to be backward compatible with lga1366..and its HT so u get 12 cores..and since its 32nm, better power consumption and probably better perf...


AMD could respond with optimized Athlon II X4 CPUs. They already touch 45W for desktops, and some optimization can result in serious AMD laptop CPUs at the same power consumption and remember, lacking L3 cache these will be definitely cheaper to manufacture and are already cheap.

I personally would be only too happy to buy a 35W (std laptop dual core CPU voltage) 2GHz Athlon II X4 CPU based laptop if it came under 35K, which is the expected price for such a laptop.

All they need to do is add ability to indivudually downclock or shut down cores and we have an aggressive way to save even more power. a 2GHz single A2 core would hardly use any power on idle.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2009)

Waiting for AMD to release new stepping on Phenom II processors...

Waiting for a 3GHz Athlon IIX4 for 99$


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

* NVIDIA Halts Development of Core i5 & Core i7 Chipsets  *

There was a time when for the Intel platform, you could choose between motherboards based on chipsets from four or more vendors. With the weakening and discontinuation of chipset development for the Intel platform from the likes of VIA, and SiS, and NVIDIA facing a technical and legal blockade with further development of Intel chipsets with the latest Intel processors having integrated memory controllers and the Quickpath Interconnect system interface, consumer choice is reduced to platform core logic coming only from Intel, while motherboard vendors are able to use additives such as the NVIDIA nForce 200 PCI-Express bridge chip, or even the latest LucidLogix Hydra controller, among additional SATA, SAS and Ethernet controllers, to enhance the motherboards' feature-set beyond what the chipset can provide.

Read On


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2009)

^^that is some what good for Intel platform users, most of the chipsets from Nvidia for the past few years for Intel was very tad low in performance and features.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2009)

Athlon II X3's are coming for 61$ and 69$...that's about 3-4k OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 17, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Athlon II X3's are coming for 61$ and 69$...that's about 3-4k OMG!!!!!!!


Yup. And you can unlock them to quad core too 

But I'm waiting to see when they will bring out Sempron II X2 which would probably be Athlon II X3 with an additional core disabled.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

^^ That's partially true. As far as I know only earlier batches of those procs can be unlocked.

I don't think there will be a unlockable sempron X2
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> Athlon II X3's are coming for 61$ and 69$...that's about 3-4k OMG!!!!!!!



Great! But I think they will be priced a little higher in here say Rs. 500 more but still it's dirt cheap when you can grab a 3 core proc between 3-4K.

AMD is going to storm the budget cpu segment more for sure untill intel pops out their core i3's


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

* AMD Releases Eight New Athlon II CPUs*

Athlon II X4 605e
speed: 2.3 GHz 
power: 45 watts
price: $143


Athlon II X4 600e

speed: 2.3 GHz
power:45 watts
price: $133


Athlon II X3 435
speed: 2.9 GHz
power: 95 watts
price: $187

Athlon II X3 425
speed: 2.7 GHz 
power: 95 watts
price: $76


Athlon II X3 405e
speed: 2.3 GHz
power: 45 watts
price: $102


Athlon II X3 400e
speed: 2.2 GHz
power: 45 watts
price: $97



Athlon II X2 240e
speed: 2.8 GHz
power: 45 watts
price: $77



Athlon II X2 235e
speed: 2.7 GHz
power: 45 watts
price: $69


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks for informing. But just wondering why they had to crank up the wattage of 435 and 425  where you can get quads of 45w ( athlon II X4 600e ) and 95w phenom II quad cores ?

Though I think they will OC like just as a wonder ride 

Just got a review : That 435 is ruiing at 3.77Ghz 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/athlon-ii-x3,2452.html


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

yes. and Athlon II X3 is the best one under 8k budget. AMD rockzzzz


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^Not under 8k but under 5k..actually 4-4.5k yes......remember Athlon II X2 250 was at 79$, and now Athlon II X3 cheapest is 76$, so expect that price range....

rite now....INTEL only wins with the high end (60+ budget) range...rest is AMD...


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup, to tell it more clear way if you got budget of around 11K and up get intel.
Anything less get AMD with eyes closed and you will be in the wonderland if you have budget of around 5-6K for a multicore cpu


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

But any idea when these proccs will hit indian shores and when is the Phenom II X6 slated for release?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ No buddy


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

*Intel Core i7 960 (3.20 GHz) set for Q1 2010 release*

Base Clock speed: 2.88 GHz
Turbo to: 3.2GHz

Source: *www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2009/10/28/core-i7-930-arriving-q1-2010/1


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ It's already launched  

Intel® Core™ i7-960 Processor (8M Cache, 3.20 GHz Turbo : 3.46 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI)

Status :	Launched
Launch Date : Q4'09

*ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37151

BTW, the cpu you are talking about is core i7 930


----------



## todd78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Informations been shared.... Thank You........
simple interest calculator calculation calculators formula loan calculating rate loans equation rates mortgage compound current high savings account homeSales tracking sales tracking software Sales lead tracking softwarefedex tracking track number ground​


----------



## paroh (Nov 4, 2009)

i7 is good but the price is high.  As there are also other good news that asus release PCI version of USB 3.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup, but core i7 performs best also


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2009)

yea right now only Core i5 i750 from INTEL makes any sense, especially under 60k.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2009)

*Intel Core i3 (dual core) and new dual core core i5 processors listed in europe*

Pricing:

Core i5-650 (dual core, 3.2GHz): 160euro
Core i5-660 (dual core, 3.3GHz): 175euro
Core i5-670 (dual core, 3.46GHz): 252euro

Core i3-530 (dual core, 2.93GHz): 104euro
Core i3-540 (dual core, 3.06GHz): 120euro


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

^^
What the heck is is i3. Never heard of it. Which socket is this. How, when, where...????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2009)

core i3 is budget dual core LGA1156 offering by Intel. These will be replacing the E7xxx and the dual core core i5's will be replacing E8xxx


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

The i3 socket will differ from the i5 socket.

Over all how many Intel sockets do we have now, barring the LGA775...?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

asigh said:


> The i3 socket will differ from the i5 socket.
> 
> Over all how many Intel sockets do we have now, barring the LGA775...?


Erm... According to desii's post, the i3 has LGA1156 socket, which is the same as i5, isn't it?


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ Okay just checked it out. Intel is really making a mess of it. So damn confusing. 

Socket     CPU 
1366        *i7*/i9 
1155        *i5* 
1156        i3/*i5*/*i7*

Why did they repeat the names for some of the CPUs. Just give them other names. Groaan...!


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Intel is .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2009)

Correction. core i3 works on mPGA-989. whatever this is, clearly is bullshit.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 24, 2009)

is it me or the prices for a dual core seem too much...wotn four core athlon II X4 be faster in real world applications than a dual core even with hyper threading???


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> Intel is .





desiibond said:


> Correction. core i3 works on mPGA-989. whatever this is, clearly is bullshit.



Do not know what the heck Intel is doing. Releasing sockets like a brand releases soaps.

I like the way AMD deals with the AM3+ line of sockets. They are upward/backward compatible. For each socket we will have a new chipset.  And I can bet you some will be DDR3 dual - channel and some will be DDR3 tri - channel, as they did with the p55/x58. 

And why the heck name them the same (and NO I do not like to remember code names -- Penryn/Wolfdale/Clarkdale etc to differentiate). Two i5's different sockets. Heck...! What type of standardization is this...!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok intel... is confusing us like hell with there branding & various sockets ... just to profit a little more


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ Rightly said buddy !


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

*AMD back among top ten semiconductor suppliers*

AMD is back in the saddle. After dropping out of the top-10 semiconductor supplier rankings and slipping into 12th place last year, AMD will emerge in ninth place this year, according to a round of preliminary numbers by iSuppli.

The market research firm has compiled a complete scoreboard showing this year's predicted top-20 semiconductor suppliers, their revenue, and how their performance compares to last year's. Behold:

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/1890/20091127011246.png

AMD isn't the only one to have gained ground—STMicroelectronics and Hynix did, as well. That said, iSuppli expects only one of the companies in the top 10 will actually achieve revenue growth in 2009: Samsung, which is sitting steady in the number-two spot.

iSuppli believes the semiconductor market as a whole will see a 12.4% revenue decline compared to 2008. As bad as that sounds, it actually beats the 20% drop the firm predicted earlier this year. Also, sequential revenue drops only took place in Q4 2008 and Q1 2009. iSuppli notes that semiconductor sales "rebounded smartly after that," growing by more than 18% in both Q2 and Q3. The firm expects fourth-quarter growth to amount to 5%.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

Core i9 Engineering Sample Shows 6-Core Power
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122821


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ these:

*images.nvidia.com/blogs/ntersect/feature_image08.jpg

*images.nvidia.com/blogs/ntersect/feature_image07.jpg

*images.nvidia.com/blogs/ntersect/feature_image06.jpg

*images.nvidia.com/blogs/ntersect/feature_image03.jpg

Seems nVidia still playing it, now to find out how long before intel drags them to court over this.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2009)

seem like nvidia is really hurt..


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> seem like nvidia is really hurt..


Just look at the 2nd image, so true.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Intel Clarkdale 32nm CPU-and-GPU chip benchmarked*
*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20419


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ Thanks.



> However, to run the integrated graphics via what's termed Flexible Display Interface (FDI), Intel is bringing two new chipsets to market, H57 and Q57.



Groan..have to use another Chipset for the IGP. But it should also mount correctly to the X58.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Groan..have to use another Chipset for the IGP. But it should also mount correctly to the X58.


Yeah, but than you won't be able to use the IGP as X58 has no video out.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^
What the point of getting Clarkdale and then using IGP....!


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What the point of getting Clarkdale and then using IGP....!


That's Intel's point of view, but we all know what you will get


----------



## animish (Nov 28, 2009)

@ tkin nice one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What the point of getting Clarkdale and then using IGP....!



Dual power mode I guess... Future drivers are expected to allow switching between graphics processing units WITHOUT rebooting the system and perhaps for reducing power consumption your HD5870 could be turned off when idle and control transfered to CPU.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2009)

^^ Nvidia has already done it 



> *Hybrid SLI®* technology, based on NVIDIA’s industry-leading SLI technology, delivers multi-GPU (graphics processing unit) benefits when an NVIDIA® motherboard GPU is combined with an NVIDIA discrete GPU. Hybrid SLI increases graphics performance with GeForce® Boost and provides intelligent power management with HybridPower™.





> *HybridPower*
> HybridPower unleashes graphics performance when needed and switches to quiet, low-power quiet operation for everyday computing. Combine an NVIDIA Hybrid SLI-enabled GPU into a NVIDIA Hybrid SLI-enabled motherboard (mGPU) for the ultimate control. Dial up performance for demanding 3D games and applications; downshift to the mGPU to reduce noise and extended battery life for everyday computing tasks like browsing the Web, word processing, or watching High Definition videos.



*www.nvidia.com/object/hybrid_sli.html
*www.nvidia.com/object/hybridsli_notebook.html



> NVIDIA Hybrid SLI, based on NVIDIA’s SLI technology, allows users to manage the performance and power-saving features of multiple, NVIDIA graphics processing units (GPUs). Hybrid SLI is available on systems that contain one or more NVIDIA Hybrid SLI-enabled GPUs and an NVIDIA Hybrid SLI-enabled motherboard. If you happen to have a system supporting Hybrid SLI then you are also able to use the feature called HybridPower. HybridPower enables the user to switch off the higher performing discrete GPU when it is not needed, and instead utilize the motherboard GPU for non-intensive graphics applications. Switching off the discrete GPU not only lowers the total system power consumption, but also lowers heat and system noise. HybridPower provides the necessary graphics performance for demanding 3D applications and intelligently switches to low-power operation for everyday computing needs. The technology sounds great and we have been using it here at Legit Reviews for the past few days, but due to time constraints we could not include our results and thoughts of the new technology in our launch article on the nForce 780a SLI chipset that was published yesterday.
> 
> *www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/708/hybrid_load.jpg



*Read on the review* : *www.legitreviews.com/article/708/1/


----------



## Nithu (Dec 7, 2009)

*Intel Drops Larrabee GPU Plans*

Intel has announced that it will dump its plans to launch discrete GPU codenamed Larrabee. As of now, both AMD and Nvidia will be happy to hear that no consumer version of Larrabee graphics chips would be out. Intel spokesperson Nick Knupffer justified this move by stating that Larrabee's silicon and software development was lagging behind than where it was assumed to be at this point in the project.

Read more...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

damn. a three way fight in GPU would've been wonderful to watch


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

One area where the consumer has benefited a lot due to competition is definitely the cellphone market. I think this is not going to happen in the GPU market.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2009)

sainikudu said:


> Hey great post. Thanks very much . The post seems to be very much helpful.
> 
> __________________
> *interestratescalculator.net]Interest Rates Calculator[/url]



My pleasure buddy 

BTW, either use a signature or don't post links that looks to be signature - coz it's kinda spamming.

========================================================

BTW, Just wondering - Intel makes all that great high performing cpu's but why they always completely suck in GPU department ?? - May be they still were not able to hack some good gpu engineers from the big two gfx giants


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

^^hehe. true. they never really concentrated on GPU department. Instead of trying to work on Larrabee, they should've worked to make the onboard GPUs for their chipsets better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Nvidia has already done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a difference between what nVidia did and what's in store for us in the coming years. nVidia needed you to use IGP and DGP from SAME COMPANY in SAME FAMILY for their hybrid power to work. I'm talking about using Intel's ODGP with a HD5770 or GTX360. You need to switch drivers each time you wish to turn off the main GPU but its worth the effort when you see the power saved.


Nithu said:


> *Intel Drops Larrabee GPU Plans*
> 
> Intel has announced that it will dump its plans to launch discrete GPU codenamed Larrabee. As of now, both AMD and Nvidia will be happy to hear that no consumer version of Larrabee graphics chips would be out. Intel spokesperson Nick Knupffer justified this move by stating that Larrabee's silicon and software development was lagging behind than where it was assumed to be at this point in the project.
> 
> Read more...



ROFL, and I was hoping that Larrabee would atleast LAUNCH, if not become competitively successful.

Even Intel's Core i3 on die GPUs are EPIC FLOPs in a way. They have just 150% the performance of existing GMA X4500HD IGPs bringing them to the level of 790GX HD3300 GPUs and thats about it.

No wonder AMD decided to postpone Fusion, since they want atleast dedicated desktop lower mid-end GPU level performance on the Fusion's GPU core.


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2009)

*Intel debuts 48-core processor*

Intel has debuted an experimental 48-core processor that could help revolutionize the future design of laptops, PCs and servers. 

Indeed, the next-generation chip boasts approximately 10 to 20 times the processing engines found inside today's most popular Intel Core-branded CPUs.

The 48-core processor also features a high-speed on-chip network to facilitate the rapid sharing of information.

In addition, the chip includes new power management techniques that allow all cores to operate at 25 watts (idle), or at 125 watts when running at maximum performance. 


According to Intel, future laptops powered by 48-core processors are likely to be capable of "vision" - or sensing - in the same way a human can see objects and motion in real-time. 

"Imagine, for example, someday interacting with a computer for a virtual dance lesson or on-line shopping that uses a future laptop's 3-D camera and display to show you a 'mirror' of yourself wearing the clothes you are interested in. Twirl and turn and watch how the fabric drapes and how the color complements your skin tone," Intel explained in a statement. 


"This kind of interaction could eliminate the need of keyboards, remote controls or joysticks for gaming. Some researchers believe computers may even be able to read brain waves, so simply thinking about a command, such as dictating words, would happen without speaking."

Although Intel conceded that programming processors with a large number of multiple cores was a definite "challenge," it noted that researchers have already begun porting cloud applications using a Java software framework known as Hadoop.  

Additional chip specs include: 

1. Intelligent cores - The concept chip features a high-speed network between cores to efficiently share information and data. This technique provides a significant improvement in communication performance and energy efficiency over today's datacenter model, as data packets are only required to move millimeters on a single chip instead of tens of meters to another computer system.

2. Software acceleration - Application software can use this network to quickly pass information directly between cooperating cores in a matter of microseconds, significantly reducing the need to access data in slower off-chip system memory. Applications can also dynamically manage exactly which cores are to be used for a given task at a given time, matching the performance and energy needs to the demands of each.

3. Core execution - Related tasks can be executed on nearby cores, passing results directly from one to the next as in an assembly line to maximize overall performance. 

4. Core control - Software control is extended with the ability to manage voltage and clock speed. Cores can be turned on and off, thereby lowering or increasing performance levels and power consumption.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

*17 new Intel processors in first week of January*

source: *news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10417450-64.html

As reported previously, Intel said it will roll out new Intel Core i processors on January 7 at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, including the new i3 chip. These will be based on 32-nanometer technology for the first time. The smaller the geometry, the faster and more power-efficient the processor. Intel's main CPU processors are currently based on 45-nanometer technology.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 21, 2009)

however no detailed info.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, INTEL seesm to be planning to flood the market, so more INTEL will be seen by the buyers..


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dual power mode I guess... Future drivers are expected to allow switching between graphics processing units WITHOUT rebooting the system and perhaps for reducing power consumption your HD5870 could be turned off when idle and control transfered to CPU.



Yes, that makes sense. But today do not the GPUs auto-down clock to 2D mode, and power consumption drastically comes down. Usually its IGP or discrete, if discrete is mounted, the IGP is forgotten forever.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys it seems INTEL will release their Core i3 processors at lower prices...here's a review:

*en.inpai.com.cn/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2009)

^Why does Intel always win? No power in AMD?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 30, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Why does Intel always win? No power in AMD?



cuz intel screwed amd with there abusive market practices...
cuz intel is like 20 times bigger than amd..
here are a few reasons


----------



## techmaniack (Jan 2, 2010)

i am up to buying an AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE
is it a right choice???
please do suggest a motherboard (upto 10k)...
Should one prefer DDR2 over DDR3???


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> i am up to buying an AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE
> is it a right choice???
> please do suggest a motherboard (upto 10k)...
> Should one prefer DDR2 over DDR3???


There is a C3 stepping for the processor which has 125W TDP. The standard on has 140W TDP and is not worth buying. Get the C3 stepping. Else, best bet for you would be to get a 955BE and OC it to 3.4GHz from the stock 3.2GHz. Mobo: GA-MA785GMT-US2H or UD2H @ 5.5k.

For raw performance, core i5 is a better choice, but you will have to buy a graphics card as well, which you need not with AMD. What is your purpose with this rig? Give us your existing config, budget for new config and why you are buying. As for the other query, DDR3 is the way to go.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

Also, please post queries in the correct thread. Go to Hardware QnA section and post in one of the threads there called latest hardware prices and quotes.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Or, better is the basic guide to purchase a new system thread


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2010)

> ^Why does Intel always win? No power in AMD?



Dude i think u didnt even read the conclusion...it clearly states that while INTEL is faring well, AMD is the better way to go for performance, 4 cores(real ), unlockable 4th core for X3s and much lower price...



> i am up to buying an AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE
> is it a right choice???
> please do suggest a motherboard (upto 10k)...
> Should one prefer DDR2 over DDR3???


Phenom II X4 965 C3 125W @ 9.3k

MSI 790GX-G65 AM3 @ 6.9k
or
*Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.7k*

Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k

There u go DDR3 is the future now


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

^That MSI board is the one which should be in bold. The ASUS board is much much inferior to it excluding the IGP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2010)

> ^That MSI board is the one which should be in bold. The ASUS board is much much inferior to it excluding the IGP.


nope the ASUS board is beastly and godly too....


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

MSI board: 790GX chipset > 785G. MSI board is better overclocker. ASUS board supports CF in x4 mode  , whereas the obviously better MSI board supports it in x8 mode. Also, ASUS is RMA'ed (after sales service) by Rashi Peripherals, which has given problems to many. MSI RMA is handled by Digilink, which is not excellent, but nowhere as bad as ASUS's Rashi. Now poof!


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 4, 2010)

Krow said:


> MSI board: 790GX chipset > 785G. MSI board is better overclocker. ASUS board supports CF in x4 mode  , whereas the obviously better MSI board supports it in x8 mode. Also, ASUS is RMA'ed (after sales service) by Rashi Peripherals, which has given problems to many. MSI RMA is handled by Digilink, which is not excellent, but nowhere as bad as ASUS's Rashi. Now poof!


 ^^ correctly said..!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2010)

Core i5 reviews::-

*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3704

*www.tomshardware.com/us/

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews

/3084/intel_32nm_clarkdale_core_i5_661_cpu_with_integrated_gpu/index.html
*www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-650-660-661-review-test/


----------



## techmaniack (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for replying...
Except for wattage, any technical difference in 965 and 955 BE?

what abt MSI NF980-G65

Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB, that means i have to Overclock, will this my warranty of mobo/RAM/CPU???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

More Core i5 reviews

part 1
*www.lostcircuits.com/mambo//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=73&Itemid=1

part 2
*www.lostcircuits.com/mambo//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=74&Itemid=1


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 5, 2010)

Krow said:


> MSI board: 790GX chipset > 785G. MSI board is better overclocker. ASUS board supports CF in x4 mode  , whereas the obviously better MSI board supports it in x8 mode. Also, ASUS is RMA'ed (after sales service) by Rashi Peripherals, which has given problems to many. MSI RMA is handled by Digilink, which is not excellent, but nowhere as bad as ASUS's Rashi. Now poof!


i never said that the MSI 790GX is bad...i only said the 785G EVO is *good too*
but i think u drew some other conclusions which u have a habit of..
u simply have  habit of "caw-cawing" too much..


> MSI board is better overclocker.


and about OC:-

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/2535/asusevooc1.th.jpg



> The M4A785TD-V took our X2 550 sample to new limits. We had no difficulty achieving a maximum core clock speed of about 4036MHz for more than a 900Mhz increase. Thanks to ASUS’ great LLC implementation, vCORE values were rock solid and accurate. This certainly helped to squeeze every last MHz out of the processor. *We achieved a very similar overclock with our higher-end MSI 790FX-GD70, but couldn’t quite break 4GHz with it.* There is no doubt in our minds that cooling and the CPU itself are the limiting factors at this point, not the M4A785TD-V EVO.


i think this board is a great Overclocker..

*Mod edit: *Uploading a thumbnail is  very difficult, aye?


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 23, 2010)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/03/100322-sixcoreamd-02.jpg

The gang at _DigiTimes_ have always struck us as processor  obsessives -- constantly out on the streets, roughing up mobo  manufacturers, getting them to spill their secrets (they probably look  like Gene Hackman in _Night Moves_). And they've sure been busy,  this time digging up some dirt on AMD's  six-core Phenom II line. Hitting shelves as soon as the second  quarter this year, the X6 1035T will clock in at 2.6GHz, the 1005T at  2.8GHz, and the 1075T at 3GHz. There is also a Phenom II X6 1095T  possibly coming to fruition in the fourth quarter of the year, but we  don't have any data on that one yet. According to _Alien Babel Tech_  (where we did our undergrad, by the way) the 1055T is will retail for  $199, while the as-of-yet unknown 1090T black edition will retail $295.  As always, we recommend that in lieu of an official announcement you  take all this with a grain of salt.

Source - *www.engadget.com/2010/03/22/amd-six-core-cpu-prices-and-clock-speeds-unearthed/

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

*Phenom II X6 prices leaked

*check this out - *www.techreport.com/discussions.x/18648


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 25, 2010)

*Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz BENCHMARKS*

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/2087/126933995747.th.jpg


*REST HERE:-*
*
*www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=137523

Mod edit: *Uploading a thumbnail is very difficult, aye?


----------



## mavihs (Jun 3, 2010)

*Intel P67 motherboard spotted at Computex 2010*

ASRock P67 Extreme 3, based on LGA 1155

Our friends from bit-tech recently published a story from Computex 2010 indicating that at least one motherboard hardware manufacturer has produced a design based on Intel’s upcoming P67 mainstream chipset.

According to the report, that manufacturer is ASRock, and the name of the board is P67 Extreme 3. Intel’s P67 chipset will pair with the upcoming LGA 1155 desktop platform based on first-generation Sandy Bridge 32nm architecture. The company has been able to confirm that there is no USB 3.0 integration with this second-generation PCH chipset, however, but it did mention that two of the six native SATA II ports have been upgraded to SATA III 6Gbps.

The ASRock P67 Extreme 3 features three PCI-E 2.0 slots, with the top slot providing x16 bandwidth, the middle slot providing x8 bandwidth, and the bottom slot providing x4 bandwidth. By utilizing all three available slots, the board will be able to support Nvidia Tri-SLI and ATI Tri-CrossFireX (as well as Quad-SLI and Quad-CrossFireX with two dual-GPU solutions), although bandwidth may be severely limited for more high-performance enthusiast GPUs on the market.

As far as memory is concerned, the board features four slots with support for DDR3 2600MHz+ speeds in dual-channel mode. In other words, Sandy Bridge motherboard designs like the P67 Extreme 3 should significantly raise the bar for achievable overclocking limits of what is capable on a mainstream platform.

The board also features a 12 + 2 “advanced” power phase design, sporting ASRock DuraCap high-quality conductive polymer capacitors that offer 2.5x longer lifetime than conventional capacitors. It has also been noted that the upcoming P67 second-generation PCH requires no more cooling than the current P55 chipset, and bit-tech believes the “7” in P67 denotes support for native SATA 6Gbps and RAID.

While the successor to the P55 platform isn’t due to release until Q1 2011, we are appreciative of ASRock’s unveiling of an early prototype design based on Sandy Bridge and hope to uncover more details as Computex 2010 progresses over the next few days. 

Source: *www.fudzilla.com/content/view/19014/37/


----------



## mavihs (Jun 4, 2010)

*Intel delays USB 3.0 chipset until 2012*

Intel has this week angered PC vendors and manufacturers by deciding  to delay the release of its USB 3.0 chipset to 2012. The chip giant has given no reason for the delay, but some  are speculating that it may be in a bid to give its alternative  high speed data transfer technology Light Peak a chance  of grabbing market share.
 The delay poses a problem for vendors who need standard in order to  provide peripheral components such as case accessories that work with  all boards. With that not in place from Intel, it is up to those vendors  to react and even guess what is going to be the standard. TechEye  believes manufacturers may even be banding together to create their own  standard going forward.
 For the moment, anyone wanting USB 3.0 will need to purchase a  motherboard from manufacturers who have already integrated a chipset.  They include Asus, Gigabyte, and Asrock.

Read more:  *www.geek.com/articles/chips/intel-delays-usb-3-0-chipset-until-2012-2010063/#ixzz0pshaJjIc
​


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 24, 2010)

AMD has released its 'Nile' Platform and laptops with it are now available for retail. Check my signature for more details

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Also check Toshiba Satellite® T235D-S1345 Laptops


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2010)

Sandy Bridges based i3 limited to 2 threads only. means 1 core = 1 thread, whereas current i3's have 2 thread per core. either Intel found some tech to increase the performance of the i3 with single thread or will have to price them at or below 100$ to make any sense.

Update: according to Sandy Bridges, Core i3 will have 2 threads per core. Fudzilla reported that SB based Core i3 will have 1 thread per 1 core. i feel Fudzilla's news is wrong. for time being, going as Anand written.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 28, 2010)

Have a look at this Sandy bridge preview

Especially  this and this 

And,also this


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

peek-a-boo at bobcat

*blogs.amd.com/fusion/2010/09/06/direct-from-berlin-and-ifa-2010-guten-tag-kleine-fusion/


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Guys check this out, Gigabyte's upcoming range of Mobo's:-
GIGABYTE 6 Series Motherboards (Sandy Bridge) Sneak Peak | Unbiased Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Intel set to release socket 2011 cpu's in Q4 2011 as opposed to Q3 2011 earlier. See *this* and *this*.

Intel will also ship revised B3 boards of socket 1155 from next week. Check *this*.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

Just some random shocking news....*Intel Celeron 356 Processor Overclocked at 8.2GHz*


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

*AMD FX-Series Bulldozer CPU Benchmarked Against Intel Core i7-990X*


----------



## ANKIT7540 (Jul 4, 2011)

*   CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME THE SOCKET TYPE FOR MY  PROCESSOR,,,

THE PROCESSOR IS   - INTEL PENTIUM 4(2.66ghz),     AND  WHAT ARE THE GOOS PROCESSORS FOR THAT   SOCKET WITH PRICES,,  ?????   HELP .....*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

> GOOS



I'm sorry what?


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm sorry what?


I think he meant "Good"


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> I think he meant "Good"




:C_lolweak:

I think I get it now.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 6, 2011)

Intel Reveals 16 New Sandy Bridge CPUs & Price Cuts


^^Good news  when will this come to effect in India?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ good? Those price cuts sounds funny to me. Its a joke revealed by Intel by those 3-5% price cuts.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

u100i said:


> hey guys !
> i want to buy a motherboard and a graphic card for my pc .
> AMD 5600 X2
> 2GB DDR2
> ...



This is the wrong thread and section for posting this. Post all related queries and sections here:
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> MSI board: 790GX chipset > 785G. MSI board is better overclocker. ASUS board supports CF in x4 mode  , whereas the obviously better MSI board supports it in x8 mode. Also, ASUS is RMA'ed (after sales service) by Rashi Peripherals, which has given problems to many. MSI RMA is handled by Digilink, which is not excellent, but nowhere as bad as ASUS's Rashi. Now poof!



x4 mode is not much slower than the x8 mode, it should do fine.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2011)

Gigabyte Also Demos G1.Assassin 2 X79 Motherboard at IDF 2011 - Softpedia


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ Overpriced useless mobos from Gigabyte, the entire G1 line.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

i7 2700k debuts:- 

Intel officially rolls out Core i7-2700K


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Very nice news, but its a very bad time to introduce 2700K considering the present deteriorating condition of dollar.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

For Intel, this should be the perfect time. As for US/Europe this should be better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

Intel to Halt Shipments of LGA 1366 CPUs, Including Core i7-990X - Softpedia


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ It was expected as their top-end CPUs are being replaced by latest LGA 2011 socket based CPUs. But we can't expect price drop of 990x, right?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

They also stopped the Lynfiled based dual core and Pentium G processors too. Only Nehalem based processor they will be shipping is i5 7XX series.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 13, 2011)

intel 2550k

Intel Adds New Core i5-2550K CPU to Sandy Bridge Lineup - Lenzfire


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Intel Atom Cedar Trail Processors
Intel Atom Cedar Trail processors revealed due - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

This might be an interesteing link: IBM Quietly Starts to Make Chips for AMD - X-bit labs   <--IBM Quietly Starts to Make Chips for AMD


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty interesting:-

Engineers Show Way to Improve Performance of AMD, Intel Hybrid Chips by 20% - X-bit labs




> In the proposed CPU-assisted GPGPU, after the CPU launches a GPU program, it executes a pre-execution program, which is generated automatically from the GPU kernel using the proposed compiler algorithms and contains memory access instructions of the GPU kernel for multiple threadblocks. The CPU pre-execution program runs ahead of GPU threads because (1) the CPU pre-execution thread only contains memory fetch instructions from GPU kernels and not floating-point computations, and (2) the CPU runs at higher frequencies and exploits higher degrees of instruction-level parallelism than GPU scalar cores. The researchers also leverage the prefetcher at the L2-cache on the CPU side to increase the memory traffic from CPU. As a result, the memory accesses of GPU threads hit in the L3 cache and their latency can be drastically reduced. Since the pre-execution is directly controlled by user-level applications, it enjoys both high accuracy and flexibility. Engineers' experiments on a set of benchmarks show that our proposed pre-execution improves the performance by up to 113% and 21.4% on average.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
 the research was funded by AMD.looks interesting..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2012)

Intel Confirms Ivy Bridge Specifications:
Intel Presentation Confirms Ivy Bridge Specifications

MSI Z77A-GD65 'Ivy Bridge' Motherboard Preview :
MSI Z77A-GD65 'Ivy Bridge' Motherboard Preview - MSI Z77A-GD65 'Ivy Bridge' Motherboard - Legit Reviews


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 7, 2012)

IVY Bridge Preview / 3770K Tested

AnandTech - The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

New AMD FX processors sighted in MSI support list

Intel Core i3 Ivy Bridge CPUs Detailed, Will Sell Starting Q3 - Softpedia


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

New world record eith FX8150.
Thanks to Sumon for letting me know of this link.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

Asus Maximus V Formula & Extreme is now available.
Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

Considering all the spaces, Formula looks like a better choice to me.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 17, 2012)

is it available in India...?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Check this out: 
AMD prepares FM2 Athlon II X4 CPUs - CPU - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

Didn't find a proper thread to post in the mobile/tablet section, so posting here: another innovative product from AMD:-

AMD to Enter Mobile in a Money Earning Way: Launching a FirePro APU Tablet by VR-Zone.com



> The promise of cloud computing may fill the newspapers, online media and spreadsheets, but the fact of the matter is that remote workplace with graphics is simply a miserable experience. We've received dozens of emails from our readers that are saying that Cloud services simply don't work when you need to work on complex graphics.
> 
> Enter FirePro. AMD's first professional grade tablet will feature very similar and catchy design as the consumer version, but also carries a lot of graphics horsepower for users that need that FirePro experience like on desktop and mobile. Naturally, a 4.7 Watt part cannot perform as good as the parts with 2-5x higher envelope, but it will offer much better workflow than working with 3D models on an iPad or a similar tablet.
> 
> AMD's advantage is that FirePro-based tablet can run Windows 8 Pro wth all the regular (desktop) versions of productivity suites. With AMD being the first out the door, the company just may gain traction by exploiting market niches where earnings and profits are high, and revenue and negative pressure (read: competition) being low.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

some one update best cpu in india thread


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 28, 2012)

*Intel Haswell Could Be Last Upgradable Desktop Microprocessor*


> According to Japanese PC Watch web-site, code-named Haswell microprocessors may be the last desktop chips in LGA packaging, which enabled easy switch of CPUs on mainboards. Starting from Broadwell chips, which are due in 2014, all mainstream desktop processors will be available in BGA packaging.
> 
> Starting from Broadwell generation of central processing units (CPUs) mainstream chips will cease to use land grid array (LGA) and micro pin grid array (µPGA) packages and will only be available in in ball grid array (BGA) form-factors, just like Intel Atom processors.
> 
> While mainstream chips will reportedly be only supplied in BGA form-factors soldered to mainboards, which eliminates upgrade possibility, it is likely that high-end desktop (HEDT) platforms will still be supplied in LGA packaging. What remains to be seen is how expensive will such chips be.



Source : Intel Haswell Could Be Last Upgradable Desktop Microprocessor | Guru3D


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2013)

Haswell SKUs Expand to 33 Desktop Versions

There are going to be two i7 sku's in haswell which are i7 4770k and i7 4670k along with their derivatives.

But from that image, it shows haswell having 6 physical cores.


----------



## Amir5223 (Feb 13, 2013)

In the previous sheets 4670K was mentions as i5 instead of i7...interesting one


----------



## Myth (Mar 8, 2013)

MSI and ASrock Haswell Motherboards caught on camera (photos)

Msi plans to fry the mobo with 2 x 8pin connectors for the proc !


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

And the new extreme series processors probably won't be that much worth the extra $$$$
*hardwarebbq.com/2013/03/intels-new...eme-series-processors-minor-performance-boost


----------



## vkl (Apr 6, 2013)

Bit old news but it seems AMD steamroller based Opteron parts would start appearing in 2013 according to AMD's new roadmap slides for server parts.
AMD: We Are On Track With Steamroller Micro-Architecture in 2013 - X-bit labs

Intel confirms usb3.0 bug present in Haswell chipsets,would fix it by newer revised chipset.
Seemingly the initial batch of motherboards based on C1 chipsets would have this bug while the revised batch based on C2 chipsets would arrive somewhat later.
Fixed Core-Logic Sets for Intel Core
Intel Confirms Haswell Chipset Bug - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

Rumour: AMD to unleash the Centurion - FX at 5GHz

i hope by 5Ghz they didn't mean 5Ghz turbo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

sam said:


> i hope by 5Ghz they didn't mean 5Ghz turbo.



Nice. 
But I think they exactly meant that


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

*New AMD APUs foreshadow ARM-based offerings*

Finally kabini apu's has been listed. They come with 4 jaguar cores with custom amd gcn gpu's. Tdp range is phenomenal - i.e starts from 9w to 25 w.
Pricing is terrific to ranging from $49 to $72 for the highest SOC.

Amd is targetting ultrabooks, low power all in ones and win 8 netbooks with kabini. Looks very promising altogether.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 30, 2013)

*Rumor Roundup: Everything We've Heard on Desktop Haswell So Far, June 3, Box Art Included*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 30, 2013)

^^
few days before i came across an article infudzilla about the benchmarks of 4770 compared with 3770 and performance increase was only 5-10%.as the desktop parts don't include the high end graphic solutions there is no need of SB and IB to upgrade.so in this haswell release what matters is their mobile chips having GT3 igpu.lets see how it performs considering that they compared it with HD 6670.


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2013)

*Haswell Hits 7.012GHz Ahead of Launch*

These chips are going to sport tremendous overclocking potential. Reaching 7.01 ghz so early and that too for engineering samples is a great feat.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 4, 2013)

looks good...hate intel for all these socket changes, so cant afford one anytime soon...you planning to get it?


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Haswell Hits 7.012GHz Ahead of Launch*
> 
> These chips are going to sport tremendous overclocking potential. Reaching 7.01 ghz so early and that too for engineering samples is a great feat.



but AFAIK haswell has 8 Ghz max OC limit ?



> With unlocked "-K" chips, you get the freedom to step up base clock multiplier for the CPU cores all the way up to 80.0x for 100 MHz, up to 64.0x for 125 MHz, and up to 48.0x for 166 MHz; which if used right, could result in some awesome CPU clock speeds in the neighborhood of 8.00 GHz.



Source

so talking about OC speed record AMD still has the upper hand.


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2013)

Buy Haswell: 

*www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-i7-4770K-Bo...70K-/290917992584?pt=CPUs&hash=item43bc104888


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

Haswell coming to PrimeABGB

i was at the store today evening and the sardarji (owner) instructed the staff to update the website with coming soon for Haswell

upon further inquiry, he was kind enough to inform that the mobos arrive in first week of June and the processors on June 10
for pricing, as compared to Ivy Bridge, 1000-2000 ka farak pakad lo (was his reply)

my purchase is postponed untill Haswell now


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

1000-2000 difference with which model .. are you indicating i7 4770K comapred to i7 3770K ??


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2013)

*Intel Preparing Xeon Phi Series Co-Processors*

Intel is preparing a commercial launch of its xeon phi co-processors. For starters, xeon-phi architecture resembles that of a vector processor which can execute single instructions across multiple data sets. They are highly parallel in nature comprising more than 50-60 processing cores with clock speeds of 1-1.5ghz. All cores are x86 based and run x86 instructions only.
When paired with conventional cpu's, these can boost performance significantly.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 23, 2013)

I still remember the heated arguments in this forum where people suggested Haswell will be available after a month or two after international launch!!

Its better and wise for new buyers to get the new chips.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> 1000-2000 difference with which model .. are you indicating i7 4770K comapred to i7 3770K ??



I am not indicating or suggesting the pricing, just telling what I got from Prime (asked him pricing as compared to Ivy Bridge)
There are a whole lot of articles/rumours/some pre orders out there.

Just shared so that people who are buying now and can wait will know about the availability.



The Incinerator said:


> I still remember the heated arguments in this forum where people suggested Haswell will be available after a month or two after international launch!!
> 
> Its better and wise for new buyers to get the new chips.



One small retailer and a few members also of the same opinion, availability after a month or two.
Yes. I agree with you. If the new chips ain't in their budget. They can go back to their configurations.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 2, 2013)

AnandTech | The Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K Tested


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

here's a thread dedicated for haswell cpu discussion :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/163571-intel-haswell-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's a thread dedicated for haswell cpu discussion :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/163571-intel-haswell-discussion-thread.html



oops missed the thread had seen long before


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

*ARM unveils Cortex-A12 and Mali-622 mid-range CPU and GPU*



> ARM has a problem – Cortex-A9 is old and the new Cortex-A15 cores just can't seem to make it to the market (the Exynos 5 Octa and Tegra 4 both have issues getting on shipping devices). The company just announced an interim solution, the Cortex-A12.
> 
> It offers a 40% performance increase over the A9 and should bring some power saving to the table too. It supports big.LITTLE configurations so it can be paired with Cortex-A7 to improve power efficiency even further (whether it will work or not is another matter, the A15/A7 pairing doesn’t do too well).
> 
> ...



ARM unveils Cortex-A12 and Mali-622 mid-range CPU and GPU - GSMArena.com news


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

AMD FX-8770 and FX-9000 CPU coming with 220W TDP ??


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ great .. I'm smelling a 5 Ghz cpu down on the line ( base clock ) .. may be the next higher version of FX 9000 will sport with 5 Ghz base clock or it's the FX 9000 itself with 5 Ghz turbo ? but I'm more interesting to see what kind of cooler they provides to keep a 220W cpu cool and how much power such cpus are going to consume.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ some sort of water cooling maybe or hybrid system. But if they include water coolers then their packaging & transport cost will be a huge problem for AMD.

AMD APU architecture movie style



Spoiler



if you cant understand: 4 CPU cores supported by Radeon Cores


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

AMD has shipped cpus with WCs ( made by Asetek ) before so it's not going to be a big issue for them as these cpus might have a hefty price tag with some big packaging.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Haswell cpu (i5 4430) now available at SMC. Its 12.1k.

Intel Core i5-4430 Processor(6M Cache, up to 3.20 GHz)


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 6, 2013)

i7 Haswell arrived at itdepot
Buy Online Intel Core I7-4770 3.4 GHz Processor in india.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2013)

at 19.6K core i7 4770K is a much better deal IMO :
*smcinternational.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1574


----------



## tomys24 (Jun 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> at 19.6K core i7 4770K is a much better deal IMO :
> *smcinternational.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1574



i guess it was a listing error. now the link shows non-k version.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ could be but the most funny things is SMC still has not listed any socket 1150 mobo on their website.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ could be but the most funny things is SMC still has not listed any socket 1150 mobo on their website.



Seems like SMC has them now 

Search

TheITDepot had the MSI Z87-GD65 mobo as well

Buy Online MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING 64GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2013)

very nice .. in the upcoming days we will see more and more quality socket LGA 1150 mobos but I'm specially thinking about all those ROG products from Asus


----------



## vkl (Jun 18, 2013)

New roadmap for AMD server parts:AMD Unveils Server Strategy and Roadmap | techPowerUp


----------



## Cilus (Jun 18, 2013)

AMD's flagship A10-6800K APU breaks 8.00GHz! - CCL Computers
verfication url: The Stilt`s CPU Frequency score: 8000 mhz with a A10-6800K


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ nowadays it's common with AMD's flagship cpus ( apu here now )


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Intel Haswell-E to Pack Eight Cores, Quad-Channel DDR4 Memory Controller.*

These cpu's will shine in highly parallel tasks owing to greater IPC. An eight core haswell-E will bring a new era of multicore computing.

*Intel Unleashes Next-Generation Xeon Phi “Knights Landing” Co-Processor. *

The next-generation xeon-phi co-processors are unveiled. They have a new architecture, with 14nm fabrication and 3d trigate transistors. Will come in a 57 core and 61 core avatar and are purely meant for servers applications and supercomputers.

I wonder what anybody will do with these in a desktop environment, if they ever show up in this space.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

They won't. They're direct competitors to Nivida's CUDA based Tesla supercompute clusters, and as you already know, Xeon Phi will only be available as add-on expansion cards and as direct addons in blade servers.

Basically with this line, Intel is trying hard to state that it is still relevant in the supercompute space (Tesla has been eating away Intel's share for quite some time in this space).

It would make no sense for Intel to even fathom operating this in the consumer space.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ Vicky, they are not CPU; they are co-processor to accelerate parallel processing and targeted for High performance Computing environments like Super Computers, Wether prediction, DNA calculation etc. You don't need to wonder because they won't come in Desktop environment.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Vicky, they are not CPU; they are co-processor to accelerate parallel processing and targeted for High performance Computing environments like Super Computers, Wether prediction, DNA calculation etc. You don't need to wonder because they won't come in Desktop environment.



Exactly. They're not even X86. They're 96-bit VLIW units.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Exactly. *They're not even X86. *They're 96-bit VLIW units.



Wrong, they are fully x86. Being a vector unit, they support intel's 512 bit SIMD instruction set that intel calls "initial many core instructions" or IMCI.
They also support FMA3 and other integer instructions found in regular x86 instructions.

Owing to their vector nature, they can also be programmed for open-cl, fortran and c++.
X86 memory management is also found here.

This isn't VLIW!!!!  It rather shares architectural similarities with GCN.

*Intel widens Xeon Phi HPC coprocessor lineup*



> The pitch that Intel's salespeople have to make to push *Xeon Phi x86-based co-processors* just got a little easier and more interesting. And in the same week that a hybrid Xeon-Xeon Phi machine - China's Tianhe-2 - took the title as the fastest supercomputer in the world.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually Xeon Phi is a derivative from Intel's research of Intel Many Integrated Core Architecture or Intel MIC which incorporate many ideas like SIMD design, Teraflop Research Chip and the original P5 mcroarchitecture powering Pentium. The 96 Bit VLIW was present in the experimental Teraflops Research chip but Xeon Phi is different and based on x86 based P5 architecture. It uses different technologies like intercore communication methods, per-chip power management derived from Teraflops Research Chip and larabee design.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

There is an interesting catch here.

Starting from "Knights Landing" based Xeon phi, they will not only be a co-processor but also act as a standalone processor.
It can swing both ways i.e act as a multicore cpu or an offload processor when combined with xeon.

It also sports unified memory just like PS4. Its yet to be decided if Intel will go with DDR4 or GDDR5 as a common memory pool.

Intel is mimicking HSA here terming it as *"Neo Heterogeneity" * Previous xeon-phi's resembled p54c architecture on a per core basis. This one is probably something new. The original P5 design might be modified here.

Some interesting info can be found below:

Intel previews future 'Knights Landing' Xeon Phi x86 coprocessor with integrated memory ? The Register

Intel announces 14nm Knights Landing processor in Xeon Phi update - IT News from V3.co.uk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

You're right. It looks like I mixed up intel's 1st gen MICs with the second gen.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2013)

AMD Super Pi History To Be Rewritten, Courtesy Of The Stilt | techPowerUp


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Super Pi History To Be Rewritten, Courtesy Of The Stilt | techPowerUp




Thanks for sharing. Already downloaded and testing. For 1M, my score is 16 second with Super Pi 1.08 @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Thanks for sharing. Already downloaded and testing. For 1M, my score is 16 second with Super Pi 1.08 @ 4.5 GHz



without that patch how much?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2013)

*Intel Skylake to Bring AVX 3.2, DDR4, PCI Express 4.0, Other Innovations - Slide.*

Intel is investing a whopping $4.1 billion on next-gen chip development i.e skylake.



> When it comes to performance, the new processors will support new AVX 3.2 instructions, which will bring additional speed in optimized programs; furthermore, the new chips are likely to feature certain AMD HSA-like functionality (e.g. unified memory addressing), which will simplify usage of integrated graphics engine for general-purpose apps.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

check this out :

*www.techpowerup.com/img/13-09-01/Intel_Sep2013_CPU_list.jpg

Intel Rolls Out New Haswell and Ivy Bridge Processors | techPowerUp


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> check this out :
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/img/13-09-01/Intel_Sep2013_CPU_list.jpg
> 
> Intel Rolls Out New Haswell and Ivy Bridge Processors | techPowerUp




I am particularly interested in Core i5 4440 CPU. When can I expect it to be released?


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2013)

it's already available on newegg at $199 and Intel cpus don't take much time to show in our markets so you can expect it on this month or next unlike AMD FX 6300 and 4300 which took ages to be available  here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> it's already available on newegg at $199 and Intel cpus don't take much time to show in our markets so you can expect it on this month or next unlike AMD FX 6300 and 4300 which took ages to be available  here



How much is FX 6300 and FX 4300 here in India.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2013)

In Kolkata, FX-6300 is around 7.5K and 4300 is around 6.7K.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 17, 2013)

> AMD also recommends the use of water cooling as
> well as a minimum of a 1200 W power supply,
> though the latter might be slight overkill



Is this true about FX-9000 series 
Asus Lists 990FX Motherboards with FX-9000 CPU Support



Spoiler



AMD certified room heaters for coming winter


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Main question is "Does the CPU at all worth the price?" - I don't think so.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 11, 2013)

Good read here -

Thermal Paste Comparison, Part One: Applying Grease And More - Everything You Wanted To Know About Cooling A CPU


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

^^

great read tfs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Good read here -
> 
> Thermal Paste Comparison, Part One: Applying Grease And More - Everything You Wanted To Know About Cooling A CPU



good article.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Good read here -
> 
> Thermal Paste Comparison, Part One: Applying Grease And More - Everything You Wanted To Know About Cooling A CPU



thanks for sharing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 15, 2013)

Upgrading And Repairing PCs 21st Edition: Processor Specifications - Processor Specifications Explained

Very good article for knowledge purpose.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 16, 2013)

when this haswell core i3 will launch


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2013)

When does Broadwell launch?


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

^^ not before 2015 AFAIK.



sudhir_3193 said:


> when this haswell core i3 will launch



It's already launched for eg. :

ARK | Intel® Core
Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-4130 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 54W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4400 BX80646I34130

But like many other HW Pentium and Celeron cpus availability is a big issue here.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am waiting for Haswell i3. god knows when will it comes to india.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I am waiting for Haswell i3. god knows when will it comes to india.



ofcourse with a higher price tag


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I am waiting for Haswell i3. god knows when will it comes to india.



ver limited number of HW i3 has arrived [ G3220 @ ~3k ] but may not be for the retail market yet


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thermal Paste Comparison, Part Two: 39 Products Get Tested - 39 Thermal Compounds Get Benchmarked And Tested


----------



## snap (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ 
thanks ashish, a good read


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is very technical read about cpu

Upgrading And Repairing PCs 21st Edition: Processor Features - Processor Features, Explored


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Here is very technical read about cpu
> 
> Upgrading And Repairing PCs 21st Edition: Processor Features - Processor Features, Explored



Thanks for sharing, you are reading alot


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Here is very technical read about cpu
> 
> Upgrading And Repairing PCs 21st Edition: Processor Features - Processor Features, Explored



tfs


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

Intel Core i3-4340 3.60GHz haswell now available at theitdepot but the prices are sky high as for a dual core 11135 Rs is too much dont you think guys 
*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=19124


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eight Low-Profile CPU Coolers For Your Compact PC, Reviewed - Eight Low-Profile Heat Sinks For Your Compact PC


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Eight Low-Profile CPU Coolers For Your Compact PC, Reviewed - Eight Low-Profile Heat Sinks For Your Compact PC



good article. but which one of them is available in india ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> good article. but which one of them is available in india ?



Only Noctua NH L12

*theitwares.com/index.php?route=pro...mania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

finally H81 motherboard is available at 3.8k : Link

but where's any Pentium HW cpu ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> finally H81 motherboard is available at 3.8k : Link
> 
> but where's any Pentium HW cpu ?



features are good for the price. 
haswell i3 is very costly and pentium will be too.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

but if we see at the pricing on newegg there's not much price difference between Ivy and Haswell pentium cpus.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 25, 2013)

Z87 Motherboards For Mini-ITX Builds - Reviews - Tom


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2013)

here's an interesting read :
Leaked AMD roadmap shows Excavator arriving in 2015 – and possibly the end of AMD’s big-core x86 business | ExtremeTech


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's an interesting read :
> Leaked AMD roadmap shows Excavator arriving in 2015 – and possibly the end of AMD’s big-core x86 business | ExtremeTech



intel is going show huge monopoly power if it happens


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's an interesting read :
> Leaked AMD roadmap shows Excavator arriving in 2015 – and possibly the end of AMD’s big-core x86 business | ExtremeTech



Kaveri>Kabini>Bheema (APU)
Piledriver>Steamroller>Excavator (x86 CPU)


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi I want to buy AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com
I have Corsair V450, 2 HDDs, 3 RAM sticks, and AMD HD5670 1GB DDR5 GCard. Motherboard ASUS M5A88-M-EVO Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com which supports the mentioned CPU Will buying this processor overload my PSU. Or I need to buy a lower model processor ? Because I won't change my PSU presently.

And If I can buy that Processor, how is it's performance compared to i7 ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi I want to buy AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com
> I have Corsair V450, 2 HDDs, 3 RAM sticks, and AMD HD5670 1GB DDR5 GCard. Motherboard ASUS M5A88-M-EVO Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com which supports the mentioned CPU Will buying this processor overload my PSU. Or I need to buy a lower model processor ? Because I won't change my PSU presently.
> 
> And If I can buy that Processor, how is it's performance compared to i7 ?



>is your PSU VS450 ? Then NO dont use it with such highend processor or you will end up with everything in burned state.
>Get Asus M5A97 evo r2.0 or Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 avoid 880 series mobo.
>confirm that those 3 RAM sticks are DDR3 and HDDs are SATA else won't work with latest MoBos.
>fx 8320 with a discrete graphics card will surely overload your PSU. Get Antec VP450p(minimum) or Seasonic S12ii 520(recommended).
>which i7 ? In what aspects?
In most aspects FX 8320 won't perform better then ANY i7-3xxx or i7-4xxx. How can you compare an i7 with  half priced fx 8320.
FX 8320 is vfm product, get proped PSU and you are good to go


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2013)

was that a suggestion ? I wont change either my mobo or PSU. I m not looking to build a new system anytime soon, coz I havenot even utilized the full potential of my old one. 
Anyway, just recommend me which one should I go with, I wanna change my Athlon.



ankush28 said:


> In most aspects FX 8320 won't perform better then ANY i7-3xxx or i7-4xxx. How can you compare an i7 with  half priced fx 8320.


Over priced means better performance, not always true. Anyway, I just asked as it got 8 physical cores.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

Corsair vs 450w will be fine, you should get new psu if you have intend to put a high end gpu in future



> Over priced means better performance, not always true. Anyway, I just asked as it got 8 physical cores.



You get what you pay.  i7 is not overpriced.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

First Intel Haswell-E Engineering Sample CPU Spotted


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

Alleged AMD 'Kaveri' A10-7850K Cinebench R15 Benchmark Surfaces - Steamroller Performance Compared


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Intel 8-core Haswell-E Slated For 3Q 2014


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel 8-core Haswell-E Slated For 3Q 2014





> DDR4 memory up to 2133 MHz.



 isn't ddr4 starts at 2133Mhz?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Z87 Motherboards For Three-Way SLI - Motherboard Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> isn't ddr4 starts at 2133Mhz?



yes 
DDR4 RAM coming next month: Double the speed, triple the density and 20 per cent less power use than DDR3 - Pocket-lint


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> yes
> DDR4 RAM coming next month: Double the speed, triple the density and 20 per cent less power use than DDR3 - Pocket-lint



but in the link posted by Ashish from tomshardware about 8 core haswell E , there was a sentence which states 





> DDR4 memory up to 2133 MHz.



that introduced some confusion


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> isn't ddr4 starts at 2133Mhz?





topgear said:


> yes
> DDR4 RAM coming next month: Double the speed, triple the density and 20 per cent less power use than DDR3 - Pocket-lint





rijinpk1 said:


> but in the link posted by Ashish from tomshardware about 8 core haswell E , there was a sentence which states
> 
> that introduced some confusion




LOL  come on guys , its *double-data rate* DDR4 2133Mhz makes it 4266Mhz 

Like DDR3 800Mhz x 2 = 1600Mhz ,got it now 

DDR4 will support 2133 - 4266 MT/s compared to DDR3's 800 - 2133 MT/s (Million transfers per second)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> LOL  come on guys , its *double-data rate* DDR4 2133Mhz makes it 4266Mhz
> 
> Like DDR3 800Mhz x 2 = 1600Mhz ,got it now
> 
> DDR4 will support 2133 - 4266 MT/s compared to DDR3's 800 - 2133 MT/s (Million transfers per second)



i thought it was ddr4 1066mhz. my bad


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i thought it was ddr4 1066mhz. my bad



you are right,1066mhz is for haswell-E, ^above i was talking about standard ddr4

Haswell -E ddr4 max support 2133mhz, while ddr4 max is 4266mhz

*i.imgur.com/IneEZ7K.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> you are right,1066mhz is for haswell-E, ^above i was talking about standard ddr4
> 
> Haswell -E ddr4 max support 2133mhz, while ddr4 max is 4266mhz
> 
> *i.imgur.com/IneEZ7K.jpg



that was what i was talking about haswell E and ddr4. so i was correct.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that was what i was talking about haswell E and ddr4. so i was correct.



ya even that article is correct,we got confused about ddr4


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ya even that article is correct,we got confused about ddr4



i meant that there was no need to use *max *support upto 2133mhz(in the article) as ddr4 starts at 2133mhz only.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i meant that there was no need to use *max *support upto 2133mhz(in the article) as ddr4 starts at 2133mhz only.



Naa, haswell-E suppots only upto 2133mhz (same where ddr3 ends), whereas skylake - 2133mhz will be minimum and 4266mhz is max, hope you got it now  HASWELL -E TECHNICALLY ONLY SUPPORTS 2133MHZ MAX- so toms were right


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Naa, haswell-E suppots only upto 2133mhz (same where ddr3 ends), whereas skylake - 2133mhz will be minimum and 4266mhz is max, hope you got it now  HASWELL -E TECHNICALLY ONLY SUPPORTS 2133MHZ MAX- so toms were right



i think i was not clear enough. i did not mean toms hardware is wrong neither haswell E too. that *max / upto 2133mhz* means there can be ddr4 below that frequency which  is not right . may be i am still confusing or am i  confused?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2014)

According to the leaked reports on AMD Excavator using steamroller cores which will be released in 2015 FX is going to be EOL as AMD is not at all saying anything about AM3+ socket which is a FX series socket but as reported in COMPUTEX 2013 by AMD it will solely concentrate on APU rather than CPU but the performance of an APU is based on its heterogenous performance rather than number of cores which itself defeats the purpose of a gaming CPU. Lets hope that Kaveri>Carrizo>Bheema APU's show the same performance boost the FX series and the Phenom Series showed in the past and the present. 

According to me its better to go with an AMD FX series CPU rather than APU right now as the performance benefit is less or equivalent between them and the cost factor included in an APU is more than the FX series CPU.
FX Series CPU + R9 270X/280X.
Kaveri APU + R9 270X/280X .

When comparing the two  see the difference of costs involved with performance delivered by the the two.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 5, 2014)

no wander Intel prices are so high now. It will probably increase in time with no competition from AMD.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

AMD will only focus on APU in future  DAMN !it means intel  always will be in top place in terms of cpu performance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2014)

Kaveri APU graphics performance is somewhat comparable to i5 4670k according to this:AMD A10 Kaveri Rumored To Ship With BF4, Faster Than Haswell Core i5 In Gaming - HotHardware

See the good things AMD will be bringing in the future as it has no direct competition with Intel as AMD has its own market with budget builders.OpenCL and MANTLE are some of the noteworthy developments along with true Audio which is hardware associated. MANTLE is a direct alternative for Microsoft DirectX. In other words AMD will be spear heading its own strategy like cost effective hardware where the full potential will be utilized by its own developed software.So there would be later  in 2015 onwards 2 types of gamers, one who will go with Intel+nvidia and another which will go with AMD MANTLE supported APU+GPU. Already Battlefield 4 has MANTLE embedded in it. This is just for Beta testing purpose to see how MANTLE is performing with present generation GPU's of AMD.

I am not a fan boy of AMD but I see goods things in it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

AMD is not going out CPU business.AMD themselves onfirmed this,you can find the article in toms.they will not release any steamroller cores in FX series so untill 2015 piledriver has to take care of it and hopefully in 2015 they will release excavator which is supposed to have major architetural changes to the present bulldozer architeture.
MANTLE will allow better utilisation of GPU like the API consoles.AFAIK it will lower the role of CPU in gaming.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 5, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Kaveri APU graphics performance is somewhat comparable to i5 4670k according to this:AMD A10 Kaveri Rumored To Ship With BF4, Faster Than Haswell Core i5 In Gaming - HotHardware
> 
> See the good things AMD will be bringing in the future as it has no direct competition with Intel as AMD has its own market with budget builders.OpenCL and MANTLE are some of the noteworthy developments along with true Audio which is hardware associated. MANTLE is a direct alternative for Microsoft DirectX. In other words AMD will be spear heading its own strategy like cost effective hardware where the full potential will be utilized by its own developed software.So there would be later  in 2015 onwards 2 types of gamers, one who will go with Intel+nvidia and another which will go with AMD MANTLE supported APU+GPU. Already Battlefield 4 has MANTLE embedded in it. This is just for Beta testing purpose to see how MANTLE is performing with present generation GPU's of AMD.
> 
> I am not a fan boy of AMD but I see goods things in it.






mantle is delayed and kaveri slightly better then 6800k. Which is better then i3                                             

I am not a fan boy just budget gamer


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> AMD is not going out CPU business.AMD themselves onfirmed this,you can find the article in toms.they will not release any steamroller cores in FX series so untill 2015 piledriver has to take care of it and hopefully in 2015 they will release excavator which is supposed to have major architetural changes to the *present bulldozer architeture*.
> MANTLE will allow better utilisation of GPU like the API consoles.AFAIK it will lower the role of CPU in gaming.



present - piledriver


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
Piledriver is just next iteration of Bulldozer(zembezi) architecture.thats why i said bulldozer.even steamroller uses same architecture,only excavator will include architectural changes(just rumour so take it with a grain of salt) to fix L3 cache problem and also hopefully will be in 20nm or even smaller nodes.
MANTLE was postponed because BF4 is in very very bad condition so if AMD releases MANTLE for bf4 now they will end up ruining mantle's first impressions.so it was better to delay it untill DICE fixes BF4.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

now this is going to be real game changer compared to all of the "puny" perfoamce upgrade that comes with most new cpus 



Intel's upcoming Knights Landing CPU will feature 72 cores | TweakTown

Specs :



Spoiler



*imagescdn.tweaktown.com/news/3/4/34619_10_intel_s_upcoming_knights_landing_cpu_will_feature_72_cores.jpg

The new CPU with 72 cores on-board will also see 16GB of on-package eDRAM, and six DDR4 memory controllers which will be capable of seeing over 384GB of DDR4 memory. Then we have the rumor that Intel could abandon PCI-Express 3.0 because of its latency issues, and shift over to QPI which will ship with the Skylake-EX chipset.

One of these Knights Landing CPU should arrive with a TDP of 300W


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there any substantial power drain between FX 8350 125w Processor and FX 6300 95w processor.I mean 125-95=30w is a big difference know.How much will a overclocked Fx8320 or Fx6300 draw individually?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

at stock clock speed there's ~10-20w load power consumption difference between FX 4300 and FX 6300, ~50-60W between FX 6300 and FX 8350. When OCed [ 4.7-4.8 Ghz with ~1.5-1.55v ] a FX 8350 consumes ~80-100W more compared to stock speed ... So indeed an OCed FX 8350 consumes say ~80 - 100w more compared to an OCed FX 6300 but all these values can vary depending on the cpu, voltage and motherboard used.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

AMD Kaveri APU A10-7850K Gaming and General Performance Unveiled - Mantle 45% Faster Than DirectX

*wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Kaveri-Gaming-Performance.jpg




CES 2014: AMD Shows off Systems with new Kaveri APU's - Legit Reviews


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is there any substantial power drain between FX 8350 125w Processor and FX 6300 95w processor.I mean 125-95=30w is a big difference know.How much will a overclocked Fx8320 or Fx6300 draw individually?



I think you are mentioning TDP. TDP != power consumed.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2014)

Intel Xeon E5-2600 v2 - CPU - Tom's Hardware

Asus Displays its Z87-Deluxe/SATA Express Motherboard


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys when will the successor of Haswell release? I have a first gen i7, i7 950, and would like to know when will the upgrade of Haswell release so that I can upgrade? Do they have any plan for this year? Don't really wanna go for Haswell as I am not seeing that much of an improvement.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Broadwell will release in Q4/2014 or Q1/2015. Skylake in 2016.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Guys when will the successor of Haswell release? I have a first gen i7, i7 950, and would like to know when will the upgrade of Haswell release so that I can upgrade? Do they have any plan for this year? Don't really wanna go for Haswell as I am not seeing that much of an improvement.



Wait for skylake - Expected in 2015 - It is major improvement from Your current cpu.Till then your i7 is fine


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

@bavusani,
AFAIK broadwell will not be released for desktops.it will most probably a BGA package.

@ whatthefrak,
If you are happy with the performance of your current i7 then there is no need of upgrading to haswell but if you really want an upgrade and if you are in 1st gen i7 i.e., nehalem then you will see a lot of improvement because there was a huge performance improvement in SB from nehalem.
also i don't see any new architecture coming for desktop processors as both AMD and intel are more concentrated towards mobile platforms.so most probably we will not see anything untill 2015 or may be 2016.Intel's next move will mostly depend on AMD's move as of right now intel doesn't have any competition for their desktop processors.if AMD release excavtor in 2015 and it live up to its expectation then we may see some good game beween these two.till then fingers crossed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Guys when will the successor of Haswell release? I have a first gen i7, i7 950, and would like to know when will the upgrade of Haswell release so that I can upgrade? Do they have any plan for this year? Don't really wanna go for Haswell as I am not seeing that much of an improvement.



before broadwell, intel is likely to introduce haswell refresh. better wait for skylake as everyone mentioned.



sukesh1090 said:


> @bavusani,
> AFAIK broadwell will not be released for desktops.it will most probably a BGA package.



not true. not all broadwell cpu may come as BGA afaik


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

DDR3 SO-DIMM Modules At 1.35 V - Memory Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## vkl (Jan 14, 2014)

AnandTech Portal | AMD Kaveri Review: A8-7600 and A10-7850K Tested
AMD Kaveri A10-7850K & A8-7600 Review

AMD's A8-7600 'Kaveri' processor reviewed - The Tech Report 
AMD A8-7600 Kaveri APU review - Introduction
AMD A8-7600 Kaveri APU Review - HSA Arrives | PC Perspective


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2014)

AMD is also working on a high performance 12 Core processor too, based on Stream Roller architecture. AMD Working on 16-Core Processor with Integrated PCI Express 3.0 Controller


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 22, 2014)

AMD Rolls Out "Warsaw" Opteron CPUs With 12 and 16 Cores


Intel Quietly Launches Ten New Mobile Processors


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2014)

A very nice comparison between 3 similarly priced processors from 1st Gen Core(Nehalem),2nd Gen Core(Sandy Bridge) and AMD BullDozer.
Notice how the Bulldozer fails to scratch even the age old Nehalem.

HD 7970: Bulldozer vs. Sandy Bridge vs. Nehalem Review | techPowerUp

And here is another comparison in the same vein, here all three processors are compared at same clocks, effectively comparing architectures.
Sandy vs Nehalem Vs Bulldozer Vs Piledriver.
Sandy Bridge vs Nehalem vs Bulldozer vs Piledriver {BENCHMARKS!!!} | TechPowerUp Forums

looks to me like AMD is in a rut, its Bull Pile  processors are overpriced and underperforming
and Intel hasn't been improving much too,
not much difference between Sandy and Nehalem too.
And I don't think Haswell improves on Sandy by even 10% when it comes to gaming

p.s.
I am not a fanboy of sorts and I don't work for Intel/AMD.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry if I misused the thread topic. 
Guys I am having 

ASUS 660Ti TOP(OC)
Core 2 Quad Q35 + 4GB RAM




I think I am being bottlenecked.
Should I upgrade mu CPU now ? or wait? I heard from my friend that some next gen. CPUs are gonna get released quarter third of this year.
Or add some more RAM and wait till the processor arrives ?

Thank You.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2014)

Which model of Core2Quad you are having. Q35 is the chipset used in the Motherboard, it is not the Processor name.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ check the attached image  he is using a Q6600 with G0 stepping. Though that CPU is a excellent OCer  the mobo sucks .... only way to OC this is to use SetFSB but then again it won't be much.

If you are waiting for new gen cpu you can wait for Haswell refresh or get a haswell i5/ i7 or even an AMD 6 / 8 core cpu ... all of these are better than your current cpu.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ check the attached image  he is using a Q6600 with G0 stepping. Though that CPU is a excellent OCer  the mobo sucks .... only way to OC this is to use SetFSB but then again it won't be much.
> 
> If you are waiting for new gen cpu you can wait for Haswell refresh or get a haswell i5/ i7 or even an AMD 6 / 8 core cpu ... all of these are better than your current cpu.



Thanks for your explanation.
So What is the best bet ?

Change mobo/hardware(spend some money) and OC ? or
Will adding some more RAM be useful without OC ?
Wait for some time and Change the Processor ?
( I would like to add in little money make some MODs and keep the same processor for some 6 months as far as possible )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

reduce the game settings while playing in order to avoid bottlenecks to some extend so that you can keep this system for 6 months and then upgrade to a new gen cpu and mobo with the collected money..


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Thanks for your explanation.
> So What is the best bet ?
> 
> Change mobo/hardware(spend some money) and OC ? or
> ...



Don't just spend anything on it but if you are really adventurous then you can get a second hand good OC friendly mobo from forum sales thread [ looks for mobos with P35 / x38 / P43 / P45 / P48 chipset with VRM cooling ] . Get a nice cpu cooler [ like CM Hyper 212x ]. Provided you have a good PSU you can take the cpu upto 3 - 3.4 Ghz.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> reduce the game settings while playing in order to avoid bottlenecks to some extend so that you can keep this system for 6 months and then upgrade to a new gen cpu and mobo with the collected money..





topgear said:


> Don't just spend anything on it but if you are really adventurous then you can get a second hand good OC friendly mobo from forum sales thread [ looks for mobos with P35 / x38 / P43 / P45 / P48 chipset with VRM cooling ] . Get a nice cpu cooler [ like CM Hyper 212x ]. Provided you have a good PSU you can take the cpu upto 3 - 3.4 Ghz.



OK.Got your point.
Thank You


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 21, 2014)

Very informative Thread and discussion thanks to  all members.

Please tell what is the latest stats of  CPU/Chipset News + prices

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Very informative Thread and discussion thanks to  all members.
> 
> *Please tell what is the latest stats of  CPU/Chipset News + prices*
> 
> Thanks



Browse some hardware websites.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2014)

AnandTech | Intel’s Three Versions of Socket 2011, Not Compatible


----------



## vkl (Mar 20, 2014)

AnandTech | Intel 2014 Enthusiast Processors: Haswell-E To Feature 8 Cores, X99, DDR4
AnandTech | Intel 2014 Enthusiast Processors: New Unlocked Iris Pro CPU Coming to Broadwell
AnandTech | Intel 2014 Enthusiast Processors: Unlocked Haswell Pentium due mid-2014
They had enabled quick sync support in some pentiums already in their recent drivers.New one(s) will even be unlocked.
That's getting somewhat better for low end.Last time they had unlocked CPUs below 200$ segment was with LGA1156 platform.

AnandTech | Intel 2014 Enthusiast Processors: New Haswell K with Overclocking Enhancements
"Improved TIM" "Updated packaging material"...Will have to wait to see how good it is going to be.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

getting excited about Unlocked Pentiums .. if this really happens OCing will get back it's good old glorious days.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm contemplating to buy a new system in April some time. Would it make any sense to wait for new CPUs announced during GDC?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very interesting Read  - New cache organization scheme could dramatically improve performance, power consumption | ExtremeTech


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 25, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Very interesting Read  - New cache organization scheme could dramatically improve performance, power consumption | ExtremeTech



tfs


----------



## vkl (Apr 9, 2014)

AMD Athlon 5350 And AM1 Platform Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## vkl (May 6, 2014)

AMD reveals K12: New ARM and x86 cores are coming 
AMD Announces Project SkyBridge: Pin-Compatible ARM and x86 SoCs in 2015, Android Support
AMD is also working on a new 64-bit x86 Core

AMD has now licensed the ARMv8 ISA i.e. they can make their own custom ARM cores implementation compatible with ARMv8 ISA,previously they had only processor core specific ARM license.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

Intel 2015 Platform Roadmap Shows Skylake CPUs, 100 Series Chipset and DDR4


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

*www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/...rmance_Micro_Architecture_in_2015_Report.html

- - - Updated - - -

*www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20140510165441_AMD_to_Introduce_New_High_Performance_Micro_Architecture_in_2015_Report.html


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

The BIG news of this month 
*www.anandtech.com/show/7963/the-in...eview-core-i7-4790-i5-4690-and-i3-4360-tested


----------



## vkl (Jun 3, 2014)

AnandTech | Intel Launches Devil?s Canyon and Overclockable Pentium: i7-4790K, i5-4690K and G3258


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

Here the G3258 goes all the way upto 4.5 Ghz :
Scan overclocks Pentium G3258 to 4.5GHz | bit-tech.net

BTW, if priced right here I will try to get a hold of this Anniversary Chip


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 6, 2014)

Overclockers push new Devil?s Canyon Haswell to 5.5GHz on air, 6.4GHz with LN2 | ExtremeTech


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2014)

not the good old days but the OC days of SB surely is back.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

Vladi Vostok At 2 GHZ 

где моя водка

Baikal Processor with 8 Cores to Cleansweep AMD and Intel in Russia - Vladmir Put-in End to the CPU Wars


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmm .. Baikal  Russia is doing lots of crazy things recently and they are going to suspect British agencies as ARM is basically a British company.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2014)

lol, I can imagine what the Box art will  look like for that proccy, a scythe,hammer and star.. Commie FTW


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 29, 2014)

Devil's Canyon: Core i5 4690K and Core i7 4790K review â€¢ Eurogamer.net


----------



## snap (Jun 29, 2014)

^^@ASHISH65 after a long time


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> lol, I can imagine what the Box art will  look like for that proccy, a scythe,hammer and star.. Commie FTW



You bet  Anyway, do check out this :
ASUS Enables Overclocking on H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series Motherboards | techPowerUp

Hmm .. one piece of H81 motherboard and the G3258 sure looks like a great combo.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> You bet  Anyway, do check out this :
> ASUS Enables Overclocking on H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series Motherboards | techPowerUp
> 
> Hmm .. one piece of H81 motherboard and the G3258 sure looks like a great combo.



perfecto for a budget gaming pc  *thumbs up*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Asrock had done it in the past and later blocked by Intel by upgrading the micro code . I think Intel will do the same here for a second time


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 3, 2014)

AMD Announces New A-Series APUs - MarketWatch

AM1 Motherboard Comparison For AMD's Kabini APUs

Overclocking Intel?s Core i7-4790K: Can Devil?s Canyon fix Haswell?s low clock speeds? | ExtremeTech


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Asrock had done it in the past and later blocked by Intel by upgrading the micro code . I think Intel will do the same here for a second time



Yes Intel can do that but if one gets the cpu, a board with such features [ oc on H81 ] and bios now, never updates it I think there's nothing Intel can do to stop this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

But Intel itself enables overclocking on all Intel motherboards. My Intel HD61WW (H61 chipset) got all overclocking options in one of the BIOS updates. Overclocking support should be present on cheaper boards too, no one is going to buy a 10k board to overclock an unlocked Pentium.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> But Intel itself enables overclocking on all Intel motherboards. My Intel HD61WW (H61 chipset) got all overclocking options in one of the BIOS updates. Overclocking support should be present on cheaper boards too, no one is going to buy a 10k board to overclock an unlocked Pentium.



it is to downclock and not to overclock.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Yes Intel can do that but if one gets the cpu, a board with such features [ oc on H81 ] and bios now, never updates it I think there's nothing Intel can do to stop this.



i hope atleast some will be able to get hands on such combo


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

Honestly speaking things are a little complicated for me .. the pentium G3220 was priced around ~7k for a long time so the tradition better not continue with G3258 here. I can buy a motherboard now and get the copy of the Ocable bios version but later if Intel changes the microcode of G3258 with newer batches this will be of no use. If someone want they need to buy import both cpu and motherboard at the same time from abroad to make this work but then again there will be no warranty on such items.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> Honestly speaking things are a little complicated for me .. the pentium G3220 was priced around ~7k for a long time so the tradition better not continue with G3258 here. I can buy a motherboard now and get the copy of the Ocable bios version but later if Intel changes the microcode of G3258 with newer batches this will be of no use. If someone want they need to buy import both cpu and motherboard at the same time from abroad to make this work but then again there will be no warranty on such items.



i think intel offers international warranty on cpus, Retail boxed ones and not the  oem ones. i am not too sure. you can enquire about it. if yes, get from abroad


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Honestly speaking things are a little complicated for me .. the pentium G3220 was priced around ~7k for a long time so the tradition better not continue with G3258 here. I can buy a motherboard now and get the copy of the Ocable bios version but later if Intel changes the microcode of G3258 with newer batches this will be of no use. If someone want they need to buy import both cpu and motherboard at the same time from abroad to make this work but then again there will be no warranty on such items.



g3258 listed here   Buy Online Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 3.20 GHz Processor in india


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

AMD Carrizo APU on the 28nm Node Will Have Stacked DRAM On Package - Alleges Italian Leak


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

Intel Skylake-S Platform Specifications Detailed - Z170 "100-Series" Chipset To Replace Z97 in 2H 2015


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 14, 2014)

^ Is Intel playing chipset-chipset?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

The number of chip-sets Intel currently has is TOO DAMN HIGH!!


----------



## niz04 (Jul 17, 2014)

Any other site to buy pentium g3258 in india


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

niz04 said:


> Any other site to buy pentium g3258 in india



theitdepot.com
primeabgb.com


----------



## niz04 (Jul 17, 2014)

can i be able to oc g3258 with Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H or Asus B85M-G to 4.5ghz

- - - Updated - - -

should i buy g3258 or go for i3 4130 or go for amd 6100 or 6300


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

niz04 said:


> can i be able to oc g3258 with Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H or Asus B85M-G to 4.5ghz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> should i buy g3258 or go for i3 4130 or go for amd 6100 or 6300



G3258 is a true dual core but 4130 is a dual core with hyper threading so 4 cores.(2 physical & 2 logical cores)


----------



## niz04 (Jul 17, 2014)

which one should i buy


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

niz04 said:


> which one should i buy



Core i3 4130 is good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

niz04 said:


> can i be able to oc g3258 with Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H or Asus B85M-G to 4.5ghz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> should i buy g3258 or go for i3 4130 or go for amd 6100 or 6300



g3258 when overclocked to 4.5Ghz performs similarly to an i3. anyway,you need an adequate cooling and a supporting mobo. dont ever go for fx 6100. my pick will be fx 6300. but if you go with any 9xx based chipset, you will require a dedicated gpu to get a display out.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 18, 2014)

niz04 said:


> can i be able to oc g3258 with Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H or Asus B85M-G to 4.5ghz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> should i buy g3258 or go for i3 4130 or go for amd 6100 or 6300



it's better to create a new thread regarding your queries.this is not appropriate thread


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a good bargain with Intel Core i5 4670s so bought it but I want to know the main difference between i5 4670 & i5 4670s?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

bssunil said:


> I got a good bargain with Intel Core i5 4670s so bought it but I want to know the main difference between i5 4670 & i5 4670s?



Have you not been already told not to post questions in NEWS section? How hard that can be to understand ?

News :

ASUS Z97 Maximus VII ROG Ranger - Entry Level Gaming Motherboard | Digital Storm Unlocked


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Have you not been already told not to post questions in NEWS section? How hard that can be to understand ?
> 
> News :
> 
> ASUS Z97 Maximus VII ROG Ranger - Entry Level Gaming Motherboard | Digital Storm Unlocked



great entry level board but what is the price that matters


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2014)

^^sub $200 possibly, but you know, in India it will get inflated so..


----------



## niz04 (Jul 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> g3258 when overclocked to 4.5Ghz performs similarly to an i3. anyway,you need an adequate cooling and a supporting mobo. dont ever go for fx 6100. my pick will be fx 6300. but if you go with any 9xx based chipset, you will require a dedicated gpu to get a display out.


i have dedicated gpu but its little old radeon hd 6950 unlocked bios (6970)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

then better get fx 6300. make sure you have a good psu as well.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

This is really interesting  :
Report: Specifications of Intel 100-Series Chipsets


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 29, 2014)

Intel Haswell-E Core i7-5960X, Core i7-5930K, Core i7-5820K Specifications Unveiled - Flagship 8 Core To Boost Up To 3.3 GHz

i7 5820k looks attractive for the price tag


----------



## rish1 (Jul 29, 2014)

why the hell nobody is launching laptops with celeron and pentium M series Processor ?

the last cpu was 2020m that was launched in sept 2012 that made it into laptops..

manufacturers just putting in the crappy n3520/n3530  pentium quad core  with no active thermal cooling


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 1, 2014)

Overclocking Intel's 20th Anniversary Pentium - Tom's Hardware


AMD's Kaveri processors coming to smaller, cheaper desktops | PCWorld


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 11, 2014)

MSI's Flagship X99S XPOWER AC Motherboard Unveiled - Features a Beastly E-ATX Design With LN2 OC Support


----------



## vkl (Aug 12, 2014)

AnandTech | Intel Broadwell Architecture Preview: A Glimpse into Core M


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 18, 2014)

Report: Haswell-E, X99, DDR4 to Arrive August 29


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

AMD A10-7800 Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## vkl (Sep 3, 2014)

AnandTech Portal | AMD FX-8370E CPU Review: Vishera Down to 95W, Price Cuts for FX
AMD's FX-8370E processor reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 3, 2014)

^^ Nothing special.....Again from AMD. I think they have given up on Pure Processor Market of Desktops.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2014)

Intel Core i7-5960X, -5930K And -5820K CPU Review: Haswell-E Rises - Three New CPUs For Enthusiasts


----------



## vkl (Sep 6, 2014)

So it's kinda confirmed,not a full refresh for desktop line-up with Broadwell likely.



> Intel's delayed Broadwell architecture is finally upon us, though the rollout is going to be more staggered than we're typically used to. *This year, we'll just be seeing the low-power Core M chips, with larger and faster versions to follow in the first half of 2015.*
> 
> Intel did drop one interesting tidbit during our Core M briefing, though:* the company mentioned that not all of its socketed desktop CPUs would be refreshed with the new architecture. Intel normally upgrades all of its CPUs over the course of six months or so, starting with the higher-end Core i7, i5, and i3 chips before moving on to lower-end Celeron and Pentium CPUs that are good options for budget buyers. Not so with Broadwell.
> 
> ...



Lower-end desktop CPUs won?t get Broadwell, will need to wait for Skylake | Ars Technica


----------



## vkl (Oct 22, 2014)

AMD cuts A-series desktop processor prices - The Tech Report


----------



## vkl (Nov 21, 2014)

AnandTech | AMD Announces Carrizo and Carrizo-L, Next Gen APUs for H1 2015


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

Analyzing Intel Core M Performance: How 5Y10 can beat 5Y71 & the OEMs' Dilemma

Details of AMD Zen 16-core x86 APU emerge - CPU - News - HEXUS.net

AMD?s Carrizo: Higher efficiency, better performance, and a huge leap for battery life | ExtremeTech


----------



## vkl (May 7, 2015)

AMD?s 2016-2017 x86 Roadmap: Zen Is In, Skybridge Is Out
AMD?s K12 ARM CPU Now In 2017
AMD Financial Analyst Day 2015 Round-Up

*images.anandtech.com/doci/9239/AMDCPUPlatforms_575px.jpg



> Desktop users will be happy to know that the first Zen processor out the door will be AMD’s high-end desktop CPU (AMD was very deliberate in this, it’s not an APU). AMD will be aiming high and then cascading Zen down into APUs and lower-end products.
> 
> Said Zen CPU will use a new AMD platform – AM4 – which will also support DDR4. Unlike the Dozer family, all of AMD’s desktop CPUs will use the same AM4 platform/socket, so when AMD does ramp up their Zen APU, it too will be on AM4 and not its own socket, simplifying the process.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 8, 2015)

Only thing bothering me is that they don't even showed a working model(like the Bulldozer announcement) and created this big hype. People will only see 40% increase in performance from the graph.

Hope they deliver upto their promise else it will kill AMD cpu market and Intel will sell mainstream i7s at Rs.50000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

[h=1]The TR Podcast bonus video: AMD, Zen, Fiji, and more[/h]
                         With special guest David Kanter


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 31, 2015)

Intel Core i7-6700K (Skylake-S) Benchmarks Leaked - Legit Reviews


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2015)

Cooked using 14nm which means less tdp right?


----------



## Shah (Jun 3, 2015)

Skylake (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, Will they be available in India by Q4, 2015?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 3, 2015)

Intel Reveals 10 Broadwell CPUs, Most With Iris Pro Graphics; Five New Xeons, Too


Broadwell: Intel Core i5-5675C And i7-5775C Review


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2015)

Shah said:


> Skylake (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So, Will they be available in India by Q4, 2015?



Can anyone answer this?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 23, 2015)

The Most Common DDR DRAM Myths Debunked


----------

